# Amanda Todd bullied into killng herself



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah. Read this the other day. Sad stuff. While she had my sympathy, suicide is still a selfish act though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Didn't she sleep with some guy who had a girlfriend which she knew about, she found out and beat her up?

Kind of stupid of her if she expected the girl to not intend to get revenge on her.

EDIT: I should point out that's the only thing I know of her story. I'm not up to date with it all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> What's happening to todays youth?


Nobody cares about other people. They don't care if they are hurting a brother, a sister, a son, a daughter, a mother, a father. These days kids go to twitter to brag about killing people or to get upset that someone didn't die after being seriously injured.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

jesus. thats just unrelenting

whatever happened to empathy?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Nobody cares about other people. They don't care if they are hurting a brother, a sister, a son, a daughter, a mother, a father. These days kids go to twitter to brag about killing people or to get upset that someone didn't die after being seriously injured.


Everyone is a sociopath


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She wins.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, I think it's terrible she felt so bad that she killed herself. But on the other hand, kids need to man the fuck up. People are too sensitive. There was absolutely no reason for her to kill herself. It was selfish of her to do it and now her family is fucked for life. She should have manned up and realized there was life after school.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

> Amanda Todd
> 
> Ok, well let's just get this all out of the way so you all can stop your bitching about this dead girl. A lot of what is posted in her video and on her page is fabricated to make her look like she was an angel. Think again.
> 
> ...


/heelturn


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

She gets no sympathy from me. If she's willing to pose topless on the internet expect consequences.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not many people seem to care about severe school bullying. They just think it's a part of growing up. If this happen at a workplace though there would more likely be consequences.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Didn't she sleep with some guy who had a girlfriend which she knew about, she found out and beat her up?
> 
> Kind of stupid of her if she expected the girl to not intend to get revenge on her.
> 
> EDIT: I should point out that's the only thing I know of her story. I'm not up to date with it all.



The news story said the boyfriend talked her into coming over when his gf went out of town. He pretended to like Amanda and told her he like her more etc etc. The gf found out and beat her up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Walls said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, I think it's terrible she felt so bad that she killed herself. But on the other hand, kids need to man the fuck up. People are too sensitive. There was absolutely no reason for her to kill herself. It was selfish of her to do it and now her family is fucked for life. She should have manned up and realized there was life after school.


(Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

'Back in my day' people didn't contemplate suicide or shoot up schools if they got bullied. Granted in my day, everyone didn't have a cell phone with the ability to take pictures/video of everything either. Also I'm a terrible example as I was the biggest guy in school, but the kids that did get bullied, they were bullies to other kids themselves from what I saw. I'm not sure who the guy on the bottom of the totem pole was, but there weren't any shootings or suicides at any of my schools that I heard about, so, yeah. Most of the stuff that happened in my school was racially motivated. A lot of ******** from the auto/tech part of school getting into fights arguments with the black guys from the basketball team, almost on a daily basis. The chicks were a lot meaner than the dudes though, so maybe I just didn't hear about any of the nastier stuff.

This girl seems to have had some mental problems, or at the very least, was emotionally unstable. Not just from falling to peer pressure in the first place but then to kill herself over it all? Sounds like she definitely could have used a good friend or two. Or a parental figure that wasn't messed-up, that could instill some sense into her.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Heard about this from TYT,Sad.Bullying isn't supposed to be taken lightly,It really effects people and as you can see even gets some to take their own lives.I myself used to get horribly bullied as a kid and would get beat allot,It has changed me and made me into the somewhat bitter man I am today.Sad though,For me the years of me getting bullied only made me stronger,Bullying never gave me thoughts of suicide they only gave me thoughts of becoming stronger to the point where nobody ever bullies me ever again and I did achieve this in my early teenage years.Its a shame this girl didn't have that thought,Would have saved her.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Serious lack of understanding mental health in this thread. 

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I find it hilarious that JoseDRiveraTCR7 red rep me from voicing my opinion. She had it good bro. She didn't need to do a selfish act by killing herself. Kids are starving and poor in this world and they wish they had it good like her. Sge gets no sympathy from me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

nvm didn't read the article close enough apparently

Poor girl. Kids are dicks. Hope they find out whoever the facebook stalker was.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

stupid bitch was to sensitive and probably mentally fucked in the head. no loss


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well i got my fair share of tough shit in school, and im better for it. made me stronger, stick up for myself, dont take crap from anyone

but still, it was never this bad. i mean i didnt go around making trouble on purpose, but shes just a kid

no person should end like this


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

First world problems.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> First world problems.


Won't lie....I lol'd....Now I feel bad....Ah fuck it lololololol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Some people have everything they want material wise, if they feel alone on top of any problems it can take its toll on them.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Redead said:


> *well i got my fair share of tough shit in school, and im better for it. made me stronger, stick up for myself, dont take crap from anyone*
> 
> but still, it was never this bad. i mean i didnt go around making trouble on purpose, but shes just a kid
> 
> no person should end like this



This.

When I was growing up, kids didn't kill themselves over bullying nearly as much. You just dealt with it, grew some thick skin and moved on.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Redead said:


> well i got my fair share of tough shit in school, and im better for it. made me stronger, stick up for myself, dont take crap from anyone
> 
> but still, it was never this bad. i mean i didnt go around making trouble on purpose, but shes just a kid
> 
> no person should end like this


Internet has played a lot into bullying. I didn't have that shit as a kid, net bullying can be relentless

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel bad for her but suicide is never the answer.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Some people have everything they want material wise, if they feel alone on top of any problems it can take its toll on them.


Yeah but she didn't have to kill herself, life is about over coming obstacles. I guess it's natural selection working in progress. Only the strong survive.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This was bound to happen considering she had no strong support system.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah but she didn't have to kill herself, life is about over coming obstacles. I guess it's natural selection working in progress. Only the strong survive.


That's not what that theory means. It's purely evolution, not actually being strong

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I can kinda see how it is much more difficult for kids today, I mean yeah everyone gets their share of teasing at school whoever they are but usually it's forgotten about in a few weeks and people move on to something or someone else

But these days with Youtube and Twitter there's no escaping these things, ever. Just look at her case, all stemming from a picture she took that ended up on the internet. It's not hard to see how someone so young could feel like there was no escape when it's out there for the whole world to see

And btw, that social darwinism stuff is complete bullshit. We all rely on each other to survive


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Yeah but she didn't have to kill herself, life is about over coming obstacles. I guess it's natural selection working in progress. Only the strong survive.


I have to disagree with you there, kidda. There are more ways to feeling depressed instead of getting dumped, getting caught flashing or beaten up.

I've commented in the jobbers thread about my current dealings with it. I have no obstacles to overcome per-say yet I struggle sometimes. Maybe it's different in mine and her cases for example, I came right out and said I need help to the right people and got supported, she made a Youtube video but didn't tell anybody who couldn't ultimately do anything to help her. Thus resulting in her feeling like everybody was out to get her and gave up. I'm not aware if she mentioned how low she felt to the family so I could be mistaken there.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> That's not what that theory means. It's purely evolution, not actually being strong
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


I am actually right.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm 50/50 on it.

But meanwhile in Chicago...


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I think kids today really are meaner, more vicious for some reason. A lot of them seem to have incredibly low self-esteem, they will act like evil little cunts just to fit in and seem cool to their friends.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I think its fucked up she got bullied for flashing her tits and sleeping around. A guy would get congratulated.

Other than that depression is a bad thing.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Walls said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, I think it's terrible she felt so bad that she killed herself. But on the other hand, kids need to man the fuck up. People are too sensitive. There was absolutely no reason for her to kill herself. It was selfish of her to do it and now her family is fucked for life. She should have manned up and realized there was life after school.


I agree with Walls here. Its sad but at the same time, life sucks, deal with it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Internet has played a lot into bullying. I didn't have that shit as a kid, net bullying can be relentless
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


It's not that hard to log off.

Every single one of us experienced hardships and teasing and "bullying" at one point or another at school it's part of growing up. As you grow up you just have to learn how to deal with it. You can't keep crying to mommy when the bad people are picking on you. If anything bullies do people a favour by toughening them up and preparing them for LIFE. You're gonna experience that shit at home, at work, school, everywhere. I've been through a lot of shit in my life but the thought never crossed my mind, not because of myself, but because of all the people that would be affected by my demise. I'm sorry but that's just selfish. RIP but she was the one that made the conscious decision to end her life. Nobody else.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Permanent solution to a temporary problem. 

I hate how now it seems the "go-to play" in a teens playbook when getting bullied these days is suicide and people are more and more accepting of it. It will eventually get to the point where kids will start to kill themselves because their parents took the Nintendo away. If you get pushed, push back. Now, if kids get pushed.. they crumble like a house cards and end it.

That being said I get that life long severe cases of depression and mental illness sometimes cannot be overcome because they are not temporary problems (rather, life long struggles), but as I understand it this is not one of those times

It also frustrates me how people honestly believe that bullying is this new epidemic sweeping over the world. Guess what? Bullying has ALWAYS been around, will ALWAYS be around, and *everybody is a bully to somebody*. Why do kids these days have almost non-existant coping ability?

That's 1 more for that Darwin guy.

EDIT: Bully's sig picture says it all.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

Am I the only here who after reading her story and watching her video said "WHERE THE FUCK ARE HER PARENTS?"


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Mozza said:


> I have to disagree with you there, kidda. There are more ways to feeling depressed instead of getting dumped, getting caught flashing or beaten up.
> 
> I've commented in the jobbers thread about my current dealings with it. I have no obstacles to overcome per-say yet I struggle sometimes. Maybe it's different in mine and her cases for example, I came right out and said I need help to the right people and got supported, she made a Youtube video but didn't tell anybody who couldn't ultimately do anything to help her. Thus resulting in her feeling like everybody was out to get her and gave up. I'm not aware if she mentioned how low she felt to the family so I could be mistaken there.


It's still inexcusable no matter how you look at it. No one forced her to show her tits.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not into the darwin theory on this. I don't think it's necessarily the severity of the bullying but the mental state of the person being bullied. Depression is some fucked up shit.

Not saying some of the things she did were right, but bullying's still wrong. And who hasn't fucked up in some way as a teenager?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

MethHardy said:


> stupid bitch was to sensitive and probably mentally fucked in the head. no loss


Just like you would be no loss if you ever got banned.



You_heard? said:


> She gets no sympathy from me. If she's willing to pose topless on the internet expect consequences.





You_heard? said:


> I find it hilarious that JoseDRiveraTCR7 red rep me from voicing my opinion. She had it good bro. She didn't need to do a selfish act by killing herself. Kids are starving and poor in this world and they wish they had it good like her. Sge gets no sympathy from me.





You_heard? said:


> First world problems.


I really dislike this "first world problems" argument, or at least how often it's overused by people who don't seem to have a grasp on reality. First, "first world problems" is often a joke about people who complain about minor problems that are quite insignificant, especially when compared to the problems in improvised nations. However, there seem to be this thought with some people that those in the first world should never or rarely ever complain about anything because their lives are so good when compared to those in the improvised world. This version of "first world problems" has been use against improving the economy, gay rights, health problems, and in this case suicide. 

Get this through your thick head. We, as in America, have a different standard of living than those in the third world. As such, our problems are going to be much different than their's. The fact that you, and others, think fix our problems and try to improve our society because "others have it worse" reeks of apathy, ignorance, a overly dismissive attitude.

You misuse "first world problem" and "survival of the fittest", and forget the fact that technically you committed what you preach against. Should I bring out that post you made as Danthree to Cat where you showed a severe case of gotten to? You got worked up over something that was just a "first world problem" and then you got banned proving that you're not "the fittest". 



Walls said:


> This.
> 
> When I was growing up, kids didn't kill themselves over bullying nearly as much. You just dealt with it, grew some thick skin and moved on.


What years were you a teenager?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Title update: Amanda Todd kills herself because she is too mentally weak to withstand bullying caused by her own stupidity.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Is this really anything new? A lot of people commit suicide because of bullying. Why is this girl so special?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

GlassBreaks said:


> Title update: Amanda Todd kills herself because she is too mentally weak to withstand bullying caused by her own stupidity.


Title update: Glassbreaks doesn't understand depression. Thinks telling people to just stop being sad would work.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Just like you would be no loss if you ever got banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The story's sad and all...But am I the only one here who googled her boobs?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> The story's sad and all...But am I the only one here who googled her boobs?


That's child pornography you know.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Title update: Glassbreaks doesn't understand depression. Thinks telling people to just stop being sad would work.


Was she fighting depression before she exposed herself online?

His comment is perhaps harshly stated, but you cannot separate the end result from the original sin.

If she was fighting depression before the incident, then I digress and disregard the above.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Title update: Glassbreaks doesn't understand depression. Thinks telling people to just stop being sad would work.


I understand depression caused by real world events. 

Like losing a son or a daughter to enemy fire. 

A deployed service member not being able to talk to his or her family on Christmas day. 

Things that are out of your own hands. I'm an okay looking guy, but I wasn't spared ruthlessness at the hands of people who perceived that they were better than me. It happens. I did some stupid shit when I was younger that stayed on people's minds for years. You know what happened? I sucked it up, I graduated, and currently keep in touch with all of about 3 people from my graduating class. 

I'm not trying to sound cold, but I really couldn't give any less of a fuck about this girl than I do right now. Absolutely no concept of worse things going on in the world. Society is becoming so soft that every single time something like this happens it's someone else's fault because they said something mean. Fuck her. 

Tragic is something like Matthew Sheppard getting bullied growing up, being strong enough to deal with it, and then getting brutally murdered.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> That's child pornography you know.


Translation: Its MDP's screensaver.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GlassBreaks said:


> Tragic is something like Matthew Sheppard getting bullied growing up, being strong enough to deal with it, and then getting brutally murdered.


I completely agree. However, his situation I think had drugs involved but there is far worse "bullying" that people experience past high school years (racial profiling, police brutality, hate crimes, etc.).


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> I am actually right.


No. . . .you're not

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> No. . . .you're not
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


Prove me wrong than.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> I understand depression caused by real world events.
> 
> Like losing a son or a daughter to enemy fire.
> 
> ...


You're still not understanding depression. It's a chemical imbalance, it can be circumstantial but it can happen to people with an absolutely great life. Chemicals in the brain going wrong, not an inability to man up

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> I completely agree. However, his situation I think had drugs involved but there is far worse "bullying" that people experience past high school years (racial profiling, police brutality, hate crimes, etc.).


That doesn't change the fact that he stuck it out and branched out into the world despite people's vitriol towards him growing up, though. Last I read was that he got involved with drugs while in college. At least he gave it a shot, and while it's extremely sad that he had to self medicate, he probably wasn't the best example I could've used.

EDIT:



SandyRavage said:


> You're still not understanding depression. It's a chemical imbalance, it can be circumstantial but it can happen to people with an absolutely great life. Chemicals in the brain going wrong, not an inability to man up
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


So she had a circumstantial chemical imbalance brought about by her flashing her chest on camera and then "hooking up" with a boy who had a girlfriend a year after the first incident. Okay, I still don't feel sorry for her.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Prove me wrong than.


Read up on darwin. Internet is a good tool for it. Not being a smartarse but i've studied it, you're wrong

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> That's child pornography you know.


I'm only 2 years older than Amanda :cena2


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Read up on darwin. Internet is a good tool for it. Not being a smartarse but i've studied it, you're wrong
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


No, I want you to give me a link of what you think natural selection is. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not much empathy around here. :/


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> No, I want you to give me a link of what you think natural selection is. I'll be waiting.


You are obviously young. 

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Nature deals with natural selection, choosing to remove yourself from life is not nature.

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not much empathy around here. :/


Its a wrestling forum. Most of these mouth breathers don't even know what that means


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Neither does Brye to be fair.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Nature deals with natural selection, choosing to remove yourself from life is not nature.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


It is natural. Humans are part of the natural world genius.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:sadpanda


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> It is natural. Humans are part of the natural world genius.


Lol wow go read up on it. Can't be bothered arguing with someone so dumb

Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Lol wow go read up on it. Can't be bothered arguing with someone so dumb
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using VerticalSports.Com App


Are you implying that us humans are above nature?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

No not at all but if you study Darwinian theory you realise that it deals in phenotypes and nothing to do with the life values that humans hold.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

You_heard? said:


> Are you implying that us humans are above nature?


Also I'm sorry for calling you an idiot or whatever I said, uncalled for but someone with a Sagan sig having these beliefs is surprising ha. Natural selectiondeals with species over millions of years, there is a saying that says Survivors don't survive because they are the fittest.
Survivors are the fittest because they survive which basically means the fittest are the ones that survive through nature, we are born with free will and suicide is achoice so that does not go along with Darwin's theory.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I disagree with the idea this was 'natural selection'

Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE needs a hand once in a while. Thats why we survived for so damn long. Yes we are capable of great cruelty and sadism but we are also capable of great empathy.

This girl, I dont know what she did exactly. The details are sketchy, but it doesnt matter. Maybe she was nuts, i dont know. But I wont say she deserved it. Any way somebody could have saved her, they should have tried it

Natural selection is gone, because we rose above it. Yes, who doesnt chuckle when a ******* blows his nuts off with a shotgun or something and we all say "lol, natural selection at work". But its gone, because WE eliminated it. Because a long time ago our ancestors realised they can survive better hunting a group than as a team

Let me give an example. Scientists once found a **** sapien, around 40 years of age in a collapsed cave. He had arthritis, a withered arm, and he was blind in one eye. He also lost a hand to a wild animal and had a cracked skull. His tribe were most likely a group of hunters. This guy would have been utterly and completely useless to them, he couldnt hunt, use a bow, or do much of anything. In greek times they would have tossed him out to feed the wolves. In victorian times he would have been part of a freak show.

But in the stone age, this man LIVED. Someone, actually shared the food he had to kill giant animals to get, that he bled and almost died for, with this guy who served no purpose and basically 'held the tribe back'. Survival of the fittest dictates that man should have been left on his own to die, but he didnt. Someone gave a crap about him and took care of him. Thats why we survive, thats what should make us human. We empathise and look out for one another

I dont know this girl, and for all I know, nobody could have saved her. But that doesnt mean she deserved it, nobody does. And doesnt mean we should ever give up our empathy. We all face hard times, God knows I have. And so have a lot of my friends. But what makes us human, and friends, is that when one of gets knocked down, the rest try to help him get back up. And maybe one day, he'd do the same back for them


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, i don't feel bad for this girl. Shouldn't have given into peer pressure and showed her tits to randoms on the internet

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't have much to say on the suicide itself (though I sympathize with her situation), but anyone who says this was "natural selection at work" has a very limited understanding of evolutionary biology. "Survival of the fittest" is actually not a Darwinian concept; the term was coined by Herbert Spencer and later adopted by bourgeoisie racists to rationalize social injustices.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Girls at age 14 are kids that are very impressionable and can be talked into anything. So it wasn't her fault at such a young age for someone to talk her into flashing.

She wasn't depressed until a stalker sent that pic to her family and so called friends that deserted her and called her a slut.

After she moved to get away an ex friend talked this impressionable child to come over when his gf was on vacation which caused a fight.

She was too young to toughen up, so remember she is the victim you heartless people.

Think back to when you were in high school, you could talk a girl her age into anything so she would feel accepted. That's why there are now sex offender laws to protect young, vulnerable kids like het.

I hope those responsible for her death feel guilty forever and need counseling.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Roger Sterling said:


> Am I the only here who after reading her story and watching her video said "WHERE THE FUCK ARE HER PARENTS?"


no i was

there's a difference between how guys and girls take bullying like this. young girls are just incredibly sensitive to absolutely everything (i should know, my sister's 15.) They don't understand that there is another day, that it's not all that bad. but by the sounds of this, it was just unrelenting crap from some terrible people each and every day, and that will break most young teen girls. you can say oh man up or she was selfish, but a 14 year old girl is very different to a 14 year old boy.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Be A Star?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Be A Star?


You always know what to say Deist Bale.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Girls at age 14 are kids that are very impressionable and can be talked into anything. So it wasn't her fault at such a young age for someone to talk her into flashing.
> 
> She wasn't depressed until a stalker sent that pic to her family and so called friends that deserted her and called her a slut.
> 
> ...


Typically you'd be correct. But she had an inherent connection, so presumably she was in touch with how things like that pan out. In an age where information is at the tips of our fingers, ignorance is a blatant choice.

Impressionable or not, you have to know that showing your tits to strangers on the internet is never a good idea. 


Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

ITT: 
WF man cures depression by telling sufferers to "walk it off."
Amateur Darwinism and streamers rule. Long live the stream.



SandyRavage said:


> Serious lack of understanding mental health in this thread.





Roger Sterling said:


> Am I the only here who after reading her story and watching her video said "WHERE THE FUCK ARE HER PARENTS?"


The staggering amount of people and institutions, duty bound to look out for this kid, that failed is heartbreaking.

"The world going one way, the people another, yo'."


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> ITT:
> WF man cures depression by telling sufferers to "walk it off."
> Amateur Darwinism and streamers rule. Long live the stream.
> 
> ...


Never claimed to be a Darwin pro, merely someone who has studied it and letting him know that a teenage girl killing herself isn't natural selection.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Shame when someone kills themselves because of stuff like this, but, some of it is her own fault. She was stupid enough to flash her tits. You think posting that to ANYONE, no matter who it is, is going to end well for you? Of course a dude is gonna throw the pic around to his buddies, how dumb can someone be?


I am not gonna buy the stupid 'impressionable' bullshit. At 14, my friends and I didn't do stupid shit. You're not a complete idiot at 14. She made a dumb decision, she should have known better than to be slutty at that age. She flashed a dude because she wanted attention.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know what to say.... Some of ur comments are exactly what is wrong with society today.....People who said that she have man up and just grow a thick skin from it have no empathy for people what so ever. I'm sorry but not everyone can be tough, emotionless beings, so please don't say you don't know what she went through because you dont. Everyone's situation of being bullied is different and keep in mind that girls are far more sensitive than guys. If u had gone what she went through then you would know why she thought her only way out was suicide. She was 12 years old when she flashed, *12 YEARS OLD.* How many of you can say that u didn't make mistakes when you were 12? There is a reason why teenagers are charged differently when it comes to the criminal system than adults. In addition, she admitted that she made a mistake on flashing and yet the guy blackmailed her? What human being would do that someone. Life is not a game, what joy could you possibly get from it? What is worse is when she switched schools she was still being bullied. A guy texted her and asked her to come over to his house because his gf was away on vacation..... People say that she got for what she deserve because she cheated well in order for two people to hook up, it's a two person street, so why should she get all of the blame and not the guy??? Girls at her age are easily vulnerable. I don't completely put the blame on the guy because part of the blame should also go to her but it's not like the guy was innocent. Heck she even defended the guy and said that it was completely her fault. People act like all of this is her fault and that she was selfish to commit suicide and that all she wanted was attention but in truth it's people that say that are at fault here....


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

nothingucansay said:


> She was 12 years old when she flashed, *12 YEARS OLD.* How many of you can say that u didn't make mistakes when you were 12?


People nowadays have a very loose definition of what a mistake is. I don't consider a girl exposing her breasts at 12 to be a "mistake". It's a stupid decision that no one should think of doing.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> People nowadays have a very loose definition of what a mistake is. I don't consider a girl exposing her breasts at 12 to be a "mistake". It's a stupid decision that no one should think of doing.


What would u consider to be a mistake then?? Yes it was but she admitted her mistake and tried to move on. Only problem is the guy blackmailed her


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

nothingucansay said:


> What would u consider to be a mistake then?? Yes it was but she admitted her mistake and tried to move on. Only problem is the guy blackmailed her


A mistake to me is getting BBQ sauce on your shirt or slipping on some ice. Things that could happen to anyone, isn't a decision, and doesn't have serious life altering consequences (most of the time).


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> I don't know what to say.... Some of ur comments are exactly what is wrong with society today.....People who said that she have man up and just grow a thick skin from it have no empathy for people what so ever. I'm sorry but not everyone can be tough, emotionless beings, so please don't say you don't know what she went through because you dont. Everyone's situation of being bullied is different and keep in mind that girls are far more sensitive than guys. If u had gone what she went through then you would know why she thought her only way out was suicide. She was 12 years old when she flashed, *12 YEARS OLD.* How many of you can say that u didn't make mistakes when you were 12? There is a reason why teenagers are charged differently when it comes to the criminal system than adults. In addition, she admitted that she made a mistake on flashing and yet the guy blackmailed her? What human being would do that someone. Life is not a game, what joy could you possibly get from it? What is worse is when she switched schools she was still being bullied. A guy texted her and asked her to come over to his house because his gf was away on vacation..... People say that she got for what she deserve because she cheated well in order for two people to hook up, it's a two person street, so why should she get all of the blame and not the guy??? Girls at her age are easily vulnerable. I don't completely put the blame on the guy because part of the blame should also go to her but it's not like the guy was innocent. Heck she even defended the guy and said that it was completely her fault. People act like all of this is her fault and that she was selfish to commit suicide and that all she wanted was attention but in truth it's people that say that are at fault here....



2 things....LINE BREAKS ARE YOUR FRIEND. Also, she was well aware that she was SHOWING HER TITS to a bunch of horny mother fuckers. At what age does that NOT strike someone as a shit decision?


Are we saying she deserved the bullying? NO! 

What we ARE saying, however, is that if she was more careful about her online interactions, she would still be alive.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I was told about this but havent looked it up yet. I think suicide is a cowards way out and selfish but when its someone that young I just cant feel that way. It actually hurts alot knowing shit like this still happens. Just months ago I read about a kid in China I think jumping out a window killing himself cuz of bullying. Ii cant believe things like this continue to happen where are the friends, parents, anyone to help, can anyone truly be alone.

I dont know anyone thsts commited suicide but I feel like I need to participate in a the walk to prevent suicide theyll have in Boston. Just because stories like this. 15 year old life gone because idiot kids and bullying.just a tragedy, should have read this in the morning instead of late now it really is a sad story.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

not to sound like an asshole (but i will)....how does a "walk" prevent suicide, or cure fatal diseases for that matter?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

We don't care when it's actually happening but when all is said and done and someone's dead, then we start caring. Usually only to make ourselves feel good. I was bullied in high school but I certainly didn't want to make it worse by posting pictures of my junk online. What happened to her was horrible, yes but this could have all been prevented. People making fun of you? I'm sorry but what a silly reason to kill yourself over. I don't see how it could have been that bad. Teenagers over dramatize EVERYTHING. Amanda must have had other problems going on way before this. The event just triggered it all.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Its the same as every walk or cycle event put together. Either raising money or raising awareness for diseases or anything else.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Look, I understand that suicide is a cowards way out or it is deemed as wrong, but this poor girl was tormented for days upon days. She was 15 thats the time frame where everyone is mvking mistakes and growing and where you need a strong support system, she didnt have that. I have a shit home life, I have days where im like the fuck am i doing this for but instead of doing it i think of what i got my beautiful girlfriend and the ability to turn my life around and cut the shit from my life.

She obviously didnt have that, its easy to sit here and say shes a loser for having no confidence in her self and feeling she needed to expose herself to fit in and to get that "your hot" validation. If she needed to do that she obviously hated herself already, and people will pray on that, they will eat you alive they will abuse you destroy you any which way possible. this stalker of hers is probably a pedophile and forget she lost her friends, living in constant fear of some cunt who knows your address and personal information and who could find you and rape you or force you to be a sex slave, couple that with no strong support system she was bound to die.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TommyWCECM said:


> Look, I understand that suicide is a cowards way out or it is deemed as wrong, but this poor girl was tormented for days upon days. She was 15 thats the time frame where everyone is mvking mistakes and growing and where you need a strong support system, she didnt have that. I have a shit home life, I have days where im like the fuck am i doing this for but instead of doing it i think of what i got my beautiful girlfriend and the ability to turn my life around and cut the shit from my life.
> 
> She obviously didnt have that, its easy to sit here and say shes a loser for having no confidence in her self and feeling she needed to expose herself to fit in and to get that "your hot" validation. If she needed to do that she obviously hated herself already, and people will pray on that, they will eat you alive they will abuse you destroy you any which way possible. this stalker of hers is probably a pedophile and forget she lost her friends, living in constant fear of some cunt who knows your address and personal information and who could find you and rape you or force you to be a sex slave, couple that with no strong support system she was bound to die.



u know what i did when i was bullied in school for YEARS UPON YEARS? I got fed up of being a punching bag, and punched the next mother fucker who taunted me because I had enough of the shit.

If you cant stand up for yourself, and choose to take the easy way out, you get no sympathy from me. 

I was bullied (legit bullied: namecalling, beat up in schoolyards for being an easy target, had batteries thrown at me in freshmen year of high school) for 3 years. I couldnt take it anymore, and had gone to my mom and dad when i couldnt deal with it silently anymore. My father told me that if i wanted the bullying to stop, I'd have to stand up for myself, or i'd be a victim for a long time. You know what I did to the next asshole who felt the need to call me a name, and take a swing at me? That's right, I dodged his punch, got back up, and knocked him the fuck out.

Killing yourself, regardless of reason, is a selfish act...and it IS the coward's way out. You know how many times i contemplated killing myself when I was being bullied? Exactly 0, because I knew that even if i killed myself and ended MY suffering, that my family would be suffering more because of what I did.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys do you think a 12 year girl understands that her decisions could have "severe life altering consequences"? I imagine if she had any idea of what could've happened she wouldn't have done it. It seems obvious to us that nothing good could come from flashing yourself on a webcam but none of us are preteen girls. I think it could happen to a lot of people. An older guy building up a young girl's trust, maybe saying he loves her and then asks her for a naked picture, promises he won't show anyone and she gives in. Not that much of a stretch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> u know what i did when i was bullied in school for YEARS UPON YEARS? I got fed up of being a punching bag, and punched the next mother fucker who taunted me because I had enough of the shit.
> 
> If you cant stand up for yourself, and choose to take the easy way out, you get no sympathy from me.
> 
> ...


Not everyone has the mindset of you, man. And not everyone has the ability or option to fight back against bullies.

I can agree that suicide is selfish in the sense that it's affecting the people that care about you, but I still feel awful for the people that do. The brain of some people is different than others so I don't think comparing your situation to someone else's does much in this situation.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hate me all you want, but I am actually sick of these cue card videos. Telling me how shit their life is, the picture with her wrists is just disgusting, and also why make the video telling basically EVERYONE what you did. After that you go and kill yourself? It just seems like she was begging for sympathy.

The part that was stupid was the one where that guy was leading her on and then she wrote "he hooked up with me" after she knew he had a girlfriend. You made the choice so take some responsibility.

Yea the guy who exposed her picture is obviously a prick, but just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ziggler mark, I agree with you its a selfish act. You need to understand though, some girls dont have that strength to say enoughs enough im going to take a stand. clinical depression effects more women then it does men she obviously had a sever case of that and had that voice that told her shes worthless. even with all the support in the world, with her mental state if that cunt found her, touched her she would have killed herself. she wasnt just terrified of people destroying her reputation she was scared for her safetey and didnt think anyone could help her without them being hurt too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Over ten million people commit suicide every year. Some of them are proud US soldiers who commit suicide to avoid enemies, some of them are grieving parents who have lost their children, some are abused sexually/physically everyday at home. Out of all those people, the world focuses on a girl who killed herself because she showed her self to a stranger online who released nudes of her. Then you get a whole bunch of response videos saying how horrible her story was, while not giving a single fuck about all the people who are struggling to live everyday.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont think anyone is disputing that her case is just another case of the fucked up society we live in. Yes she is boneheaded for exposing herself on the net, but if your not getting positive validation you will take any you can get. Yes millions of people are committing suicide , and probably the only reason she is getting so much press is because she youtubed her story. In a way her story is the definition of irony, internet fucked up her probably already shitty life and she tried using the internet again to save it and give her hope.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Too late for that now^


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Doesnt make it any less sad she was afraid to ask for real help. Or she didnt have a strong support system to look after her.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> u know what i did when i was bullied in school for YEARS UPON YEARS? I got fed up of being a punching bag, and punched the next mother fucker who taunted me because I had enough of the shit.
> 
> If you cant stand up for yourself, and choose to take the easy way out, you get no sympathy from me.
> 
> ...


Kudos (Y)

But freshmen are always messed with it's high school tradition.

EDIT: Well it was.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Walls said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, I think it's terrible she felt so bad that she killed herself. But on the other hand, kids need to man the fuck up. People are too sensitive. There was absolutely no reason for her to kill herself. It was selfish of her to do it and now her family is fucked for life. She should have manned up and realized there was life after school.


What I came in here to say, plus if she is willing to pose nude on the internet, I've lost more respect for her.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bad Guy said:


> What I came in here to say, plus if she is willing to pose nude on the internet, I've lost more respect for her.


who are you to lost respect for her? she fucked up we need to help people who don't make the right choices.
In wrestling terms does that mean you don't respect MVP and Booker T who have been commited to crimes?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> who are you to lost respect for her? she fucked up we need to help people who don't make the right choices.
> In wrestling terms does that mean you don't respect MVP and Booker T who have been commited to crimes?


no, because they didn't kill themselves. Plus it's besides the point.

edit. Maybe I should have used the word Sympathy instead of Respect seeing as I dont really know the girl but still, I stand by my point.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

The Bad Guy said:


> no, because they didn't kill themselves. Plus it's besides the point.
> 
> edit. Maybe I should have used the word Sympathy instead of Respect seeing as I dont really know the girl but still, I stand by my point.


I dunno dude some people have problems and she might of had nobody to talk to it's obviously become a trend now and we need to work out why so we can stop it


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a heel turn! Amanda Todd is an incredible coward heel. Committing suicide. Kudos to her. Everyone saw it coming, but it was still one of the best turns in recent times. She's now gotta be one of the most intriguing characters.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> I dunno dude some people have problems and she might of had nobody to talk to it's obviously become a trend now and we need to work out why so we can stop it


It's nto anything new, bullying and suicide amongst teens has been happening for generations and decades, it's just now with the open internet people know about things quicker and easier, it becomes world wide news within minutes. Back than people would get bullied or kill themselves and no one would know besides a few. It's nothing new.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

But, yeah, I've been bullied before. I try not to be a violent person, so when someone physically abuses me, I stand there and laugh. It pisses them off. I can still remember getting a guy suspended by doing that. He punched me, which made me fall over because I wasn't expecting it, and I just cracked-up. He then got even more annoyed, and started smashing my head on the ground. He was eventually caught, which just made me laugh more. Strange technique? Sure, but it's effective for me.

When it comes to mental abuse, ain't nobody got time for that. I rarely lose insult trading battles anyway.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

AwSmash said:


> But, yeah, I've been bullied before. I try not to be a violent person, so when someone physically abuses me, I stand there and laugh. It pisses them off. I can still remember getting a guy suspended by doing that. He punched me, which made me fall over because I wasn't expecting it, and I just cracked-up. He then got even more annoyed, and started smashing my head on the ground. He was eventually caught, which just made me laugh more. Strange technique? Sure, but it's effective for me.
> 
> When it comes to mental abuse, ain't nobody got time for that. I rarely lose insult trading battles anyway.


I reckon most people can win mental bully if your against the average joe dickhead its not hard to have comebacks


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> I reckon most people can win mental bully if your against the average joe dickhead its not hard to have comebacks


I am the average joe dickhead.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

TommyWCECM said:


> Look, I understand that suicide is a cowards way out or it is deemed as wrong, but this poor girl was tormented for days upon days. She was 15 thats the time frame where everyone is mvking mistakes and growing and where you need a strong support system, she didnt have that. I have a shit home life, I have days where im like the fuck am i doing this for but instead of doing it i think of what i got my beautiful girlfriend and the ability to turn my life around and cut the shit from my life.


A lot of other people who were tormented are living to tell about it today. Yourself, for example. 



> She obviously didnt have that, its easy to sit here and say shes a loser for having no confidence in her self and feeling she needed to expose herself to fit in and to get that "your hot" validation. If she needed to do that she obviously hated herself already, and people will pray on that, they will eat you alive they will abuse you destroy you any which way possible. this stalker of hers is probably a pedophile and forget she lost her friends, living in constant fear of some cunt who knows your address and personal information and who could find you and rape you or force you to be a sex slave, couple that with no strong support system she was bound to die.


She obviously didn't *want* that, is what you should have said. According to news reports, things were going well for her after she moved following the initial incident *until she slept with the boyfriend of another girl*. Oh, you want friends? Try not to be such an idiot and put yourself out there like that. There are plenty of attractive girls who surround themselves with other attractive girls that don't flash their tits or sleep around. 

All this nonsense of a "strong support system" is ridiculous. She is the one who destroyed her life with her promiscuous tendencies. Also, and this is not directed towards you, but I wouldn't go blaming the parents just yet. Who's to say that they didn't give her everything she wanted and all the support she needed? With all of the scientific evidence backing depression, surely having a support system is futile in some cases as it can truly be *that* bad. I've yet to see any type of evidence to indict the parents yet.

With her apparent knowledge of a computer based off of her webcam photos, she surely could've typed in "bullying" or "suicide" into the Google search bar. The first two things that come up?

*Bullying*


> Bullying can affect you in many ways. You may lose sleep or feel sick. You may want to skip school. You may even be thinking about suicide. If you are feeling hopeless or helpless or know someone that is, please call the LIFELINE at 1-800-273-TALK (8255) .


*Suicide*


> Need help? In the U.S., call 1-800-273-8255
> National Suicide Prevention Lifeline


For the record, I don't think she's a coward for committing suicide. I cannot imagine myself in the darkest depths of my mind taking a loaded pistol or a handful of pills and taking my own life. No matter what.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Over ten million people commit suicide every year. Some of them are proud US soldiers who commit suicide to avoid enemies, some of them are grieving parents who have lost their children, some are abused sexually/physically everyday at home. Out of all those people, the world focuses on a girl who killed herself because she showed her self to a stranger online who released nudes of her. Then you get a whole bunch of response videos saying how horrible her story was, while not giving a single fuck about all the people who are struggling to live everyday.


But...but...what you're saying is people with real problems are not 15 year old girls who sleep around and conduct Internet strip shows? It's different because they're immature and impressionable at that age!!!1! The guy who's seen battle and been at the business end of a mortar round or an AK47? He's a big, bad military man! /sarcasm

Good post. As a society in North America, we tend to aid the weak and discredit the strong. It's just the way it is.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> u know what i did when i was bullied in school for YEARS UPON YEARS? I got fed up of being a punching bag, and punched the next mother fucker who taunted me because I had enough of the shit.
> 
> If you cant stand up for yourself, and choose to take the easy way out, you get no sympathy from me.
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys I have a confession,I get allot of girls I know online to flash for me and I know this chick who even sucked her own tits on webcam and I even made her make out with a mirror.They all like me and talk about one day meeting me since they really like me and all I care about from them is a good time on webcam.

Am I scum of the earth? Lulz.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Guys I have a confession,I get allot of girls I know online to flash for me and I know this chick who even sucked her own tits on webcam and I even made her make out with a mirror.They all like me and talk about one day meeting me since they really like me and all I care about from them is a good time on webcam.
> 
> Am I scum of the earth? Lulz.


You would only be scum if you sent those pics to their family and friends and whole school. Otherwise its private fun that no one will get hurt over.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Guys I have a confession,I get allot of girls I know online to flash for me and I know this chick who even sucked her own tits on webcam and I even made her make out with a mirror.They all like me and talk about one day meeting me since they really like me and all I care about from them is a good time on webcam.
> 
> Am I scum of the earth? Lulz.


You're so edgy and cool, I wish I could be like you.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Sorry, i don't feel bad for this girl. Shouldn't have given into peer pressure and showed her tits to randoms on the internet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I would agree if she was grown but kids do stupid things with out realizing the consequences. When we get to our 20's or so we wouldn't even think of doing things we did when we were her age.

People made her feel sad, lonely and worthless.

What kind of friend deserts someone for doing something stupid? This was much more than plain bullying, all her friends deserted her and joined in on the name calling and watched her get beat up and did nothing, now they say they wish they would have stuck by her. Screw those jerks! People like them will never care about anybody or have real friends. It's sad so many heartless people are out there. How many of you would have stopped her beat down? I know I would since it wasn't a fair fight with no one in her corner and more than one on her.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mozza said:


> You're so edgy and cool, I wish I could be like you.


Can't say I appreciate the sarcasm.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

nothingucansay said:


> I don't know what to say.... Some of ur comments are exactly what is wrong with society today.....People who said that she have man up and just grow a thick skin from it have no empathy for people what so ever. I'm sorry but not everyone can be tough, emotionless beings, so please don't say you don't know what she went through because you dont. Everyone's situation of being bullied is different and keep in mind that girls are far more sensitive than guys. If u had gone what she went through then you would know why she thought her only way out was suicide. She was 12 years old when she flashed, *12 YEARS OLD.* How many of you can say that u didn't make mistakes when you were 12? There is a reason why teenagers are charged differently when it comes to the criminal system than adults. In addition, she admitted that she made a mistake on flashing and yet the guy blackmailed her? What human being would do that someone. Life is not a game, what joy could you possibly get from it? What is worse is when she switched schools she was still being bullied. A guy texted her and asked her to come over to his house because his gf was away on vacation..... People say that she got for what she deserve because she cheated well in order for two people to hook up, it's a two person street, so why should she get all of the blame and not the guy??? Girls at her age are easily vulnerable. I don't completely put the blame on the guy because part of the blame should also go to her but it's not like the guy was innocent. Heck she even defended the guy and said that it was completely her fault. People act like all of this is her fault and that she was selfish to commit suicide and that all she wanted was attention but in truth it's people that say that are at fault here....



LMAO



The story tries to paint HER as an innocent victim, when she really wasn't.


She did shit to get HERSELF disliked. Sleeping with a dude, KNOWING he is taken? You don't think the girlfriend would get pissed, grab her posse, and have a go at the girl? Get outta here with that nonsense.


Sorry she is dead, but, she was a slutty little bitch who did this to herself. If she was just some nice, quiet girl at school that people bullied for no reason, it would be a different story, but when it's a girl who flashes her tits and sleeps around with taken boys, fuck her, she was an idiot, and using age is dumb as shit. You don't have to be a genius to know flashing your tits and sleeping with someone's boyfriend is going to bring you some trouble. Even after she did it, she acknowledged that it was wrong, so it wasn't like she just randomly discovered it was wrong. She wanted male attention, so she did whatever she could to get it.

As for 'where were her parents', parents can't watch their kids 24/7. They probably didn't even know they were raising a slut because they most likely didn't teach her to be one.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> u know what i did when i was bullied in school for YEARS UPON YEARS? I got fed up of being a punching bag, and punched the next mother fucker who taunted me because I had enough of the shit.
> 
> If you cant stand up for yourself, and choose to take the easy way out, you get no sympathy from me.
> 
> ...



Amen to standing up for yourself. I remember in my freshman year of high school, on day one a junior tried to stuff me into my locker. A couple of right crosses to the jaw and then a chokehold and I got left alone after that. I think that we've gone way in the other direction and are worried about the feelings of the bully. When I was a kid, I didn't give a shit why the bully did what he did, I wanted the bullying to stop. 

It's about confidence, ultimately. We have to help the victims have the self-confidence to stop being victims.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little kids at her age don't really know what they are doing and get easily talked into things so YES she was a victim. Her friends deserted her instead of being positive and helping her, not true friends.

I bet if this was your little sister you would scream victim all day.
And don't no one say their sister would be too smart to do what this girl did because 99% of girls her age get talked into doing things they don't want to do all the time.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Skermac said:


> Little kids at her age don't really know what they are doing and get easily talked into things so YES she was a victim. Her friends deserted her instead of being positive and helping her, not true friends.
> 
> I bet if this was your little sister you would scream victim all day.
> And don't no one say their sister would be too smart to do what this girl did because 99% of girls her age get talked into doing things they don't want to do all the time.


I don't have a sister. Thank goodness, because I wouldn't want to have to make sure she keeps her Dora the Explorer shirt on at all times.


I was a 12 year old once. I didn't go around doing whatever the fuck people 'pressured' me in to doing. It's called being smart. Wanna see my tits? How about you wait until I am legal and if we date. Otherwise, go suck someone else's cunt. 

I can bet you anything she knew FULL WELL her actions were wrong. You can't honestly tell me that what she did was something she needed to have happen so she could learn that it was wrong. You're just being foolish if you think that. She wasn't 5 years old.

I am not saying she deserved to get bullied, but, she did it to herself. I obviously don't know her, but, the summary of events makes it seem like she was either really, really stupid, or she was an attention whore who did things she knew was wrong, but craved the attention, and then paid for it with insults.

Killing one's self is not the answer. I just can't feel extremely bad for someone who was a slut, got backlash, and then decided her only option was to kill herself. 


Her 'friends' were pretty shitty about it, though, but, again, she did that shit to herself.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Skermac said:


> Little kids at her age don't really know what they are doing and get easily talked into things so YES she was a victim. Her friends deserted her instead of being positive and helping her, not true friends.
> 
> I bet if this was your little sister you would scream victim all day.
> And don't no one say their sister would be too smart to do what this girl did because 99% of girls her age get talked into doing things they don't want to do all the time.


This girl isn't a "little kid". By age fifteen, most people are able to perfectly rationalize and reason.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I don't have a sister. Thank goodness, because I wouldn't want to have to make sure she keeps her Dora the Explorer shirt on at all times.
> 
> 
> I was a 12 year old once. I didn't go around doing whatever the fuck people 'pressured' me in to doing. It's called being smart. Wanna see my tits? How about you wait until I am legal and if we date. Otherwise, go suck someone else's cunt.
> ...


Exactly, people think 12 year olds or teenagers don't know what the fuck they're doing, that they're still babies that haven't developed any sense of moral judgment at all. Which isn't true.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh if you sleep with someone's boyfriend/girlfriend and get beaten up then it is your own fault for being a slut. I am not saying she deserved to die but sleeping with someone boyfriend/girlfriend is wrong as is flashing on webcam. She was young girl who made a couple of stupid mistakes and while she did not deserve to die she is not as innocent as people are making out. Saying that the boy in the story who took the photo is clearly a scum bag for what he did to the girl.

I was bullied in school. Not to the level she was but I got through it and tbh it made me stronger mentally. Now I was lucky as I had good parents to help me get through it. This girl was not so lucky. If she had depression and had someone there to help her she may have got through it.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Its a shame kids get tormented, but suicide should never be an option. I don't fully agree with what Cat said either, if I knew this girl I would give her a chance and try not to make her feel worse about herself than she already did. Things like this need to be prevented, saying "oh, she was just a slut so she deserved to die" is not the way to help depressed kids like this.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This girl isn't a "little kid". By age fifteen, most people are able to perfectly rationalize and reason.


If that were true there wouldn't be laws protecting people under 18. Supposedly the brain isn't fully mature before 18 which is why the law was set at 18.

Some kids her age are mature and some are still babies, we don't know her mental state, but it must have been fragile,


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Striketeam said:


> Its a shame kids get tormented, but suicide should never be an option. I don't fully agree with what Cat said either, if I knew this girl I would give her a chance and try not to make her feel worse about herself than she already did. Things like this need to be prevented, saying "oh, she was just a slut so she deserved to die" is not the way to help depressed kids like this.


Uh, I didn't say anything about her deserving to die.

I was talking about the insults that got hurled at her.

I also said her friends were pretty shitty about it. She still deserved to get bitched on. She was being a stupid slut. She could have prevented it by not being a constant whore.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Skermac said:


> If that were true there wouldn't be laws protecting people under 18. Supposedly the brain isn't fully mature before 18 which is why the law was set at 18.
> 
> Some kids her age are mature and some are still babies, we don't know her mental state, but it must have been fragile,


I still wouldn't call them babies, even though some might be more developed than others, she had the mindset to know what she was doing, she slept around with other people's boyfriend/girlfriends apparently, and flashed on webcam, letting herself go online naked. Even early teens at her age have some common sense and know consiquences, just some choose to ignore them.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Something similar happened in my city a few months ago.

Sad.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I hate myself for not spreading reputation, because I can't give it to this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Skermac said:


> If that were true there wouldn't be laws protecting people under 18. Supposedly the brain isn't fully mature before 18 which is why the law was set at 18.
> 
> Some kids her age are mature and some are still babies, we don't know her mental state, but it must have been fragile,


Uh...psychology states that the average human is capable of making informed and intelligent decisions by the age of 7...

Those arbitrary limits set forth by government agencies are bullshit

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Uh...psychology states that the average human is capable of making informed and intelligent decisions by the age of 7...
> 
> Those arbitrary limits set forth by government agencies are bullshit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


I'm curious, what age to you think someone is mentally capable to function as an adult, surely not 7? I wouldn't go younger than 16. Not sure what psychologists the govt used to set 18 as an adult.

Well 17 is an adult to join military with parents signature and everyone else isn't mature enough yet? lol The govt is something else.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

To be fair who hasn't fucked someone else's significant other?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Skermac said:


> If that were true there wouldn't be laws protecting people under 18. Supposedly the brain isn't fully mature before 18 which is why the law was set at 18.
> 
> Some kids her age are mature and some are still babies, we don't know her mental state, but it must have been fragile,


The brain reaches full maturation when one is in their mid-twenties.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> The brain reaches full maturation when one is in their mid-twenties.


You don't need to be fully mature in this case. I'm 16 an I know that stripping on webcam isn't a great idea, I would have known when I was 12.

I think by the time you are 10-13 or so, you should have a reasonable sense of decision making and critical faculties.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I Curry I said:


> You don't need to be fully mature in this case. I'm 16 an I know that stripping on webcam isn't a great idea, I would have known when I was 12.
> 
> I think by the time you are 10-13 or so, you should have a reasonable sense of decision making and critical faculties.


Not all, but some in their early teens are so lonely or unpopular they will do anything to be accepted including being talked into doing things they know they shouldn't do but are too young to fully realize the consequences.
Not so much for boys, but girls are vulnerable to this all the time.
Look at all the girls that don't want to have sex but get talked into it because their bf says he will love them more then dumps them after he gets what he wants. This happened to Amanda because the guy told her he liked her more than his gf. 

Girls get suckered like this all the time then get called sluts for doing something they agreed to but didn't really want to do. And most of the girls that do name calling are sluts themselves. 

I saw it all in h.s. but it seems like people are much more heartless these days.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Skermac said:


> I'm curious, what age to you think someone is mentally capable to function as an adult, surely not 7? I wouldn't go younger than 16. Not sure what psychologists the govt used to set 18 as an adult.
> 
> Well 17 is an adult to join military with parents signature and everyone else isn't mature enough yet? lol The govt is something else.


uh i didnt say youre an adult at 7. At 7, you are psychologically able to make rational decisions by taking consequences into consideration.

Dont put fucking words in my mouth.

This bitch is being portrayed as a victim...she slept with someones boyfriend and showed randoms on the internet her tits. She made VERY adult decisions.

Also, you speak about her mental state being very fragile. Was this not made 100% fucking clear to her parents when they FOUND HER IN A DITCH?! Why would you not take your child for psychological help at that point? Why are the parents not being blamed for this? Is it because they just lost their child? Fuck that, theyre just as at fault for her death as she is.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I Curry I said:


> You don't need to be fully mature in this case. I'm 16 an I know that stripping on webcam isn't a great idea, I would have known when I was 12.
> 
> I think by the time you are 10-13 or so, you should have a reasonable sense of decision making and critical faculties.


I wasn't saying that at all. I was just disproving the notion that at eighteen, your brain is fully mature. This is not the case. That doesn't necessarily make one incapable of making rational decisions. Like I said earlier, a fifteen year old is absolutely able to reason and make intelligent decisions.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

The way I see it:

If SHE hadn't of gotten her tits out for some stranger on the internet, it wouldn't of led to her suicide, just sayin'.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I saw this the other day and thought it was one of those hoax's. I feel sorry for youths who kill themselves because they really don't know better, that their lives will get better and their problems are relatively small in the grand scheme of their lives.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm just gunna leave this here...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Regardless of how sad this is, people today are such drama queens. This girl didn't need to kill herself at all, she didn't get much more than a consequence of posing nude online. Yeah the guy that seduced her was a douche, but her being attacked had fuck all to do with her flashing on webcam. I live in BC, and people are twisting the details severely in her favor out of sympathy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

To the people who feel sorry for her, do you feel sorry for the Columbine boys?

Their story is obviously a bit different because they killed a lot of innocent people before themselves, but, putting that aside for a moment, they were both bullied, often in front of teachers who did nothing to stop it. One such incident, people squirted ketchup packs all over them and they had to wear their ketchup stained clothes all day. Teachers were aware of these types of actions but did nothing. 

Again, this is obviously a little different because they killed innocent people (some of the dead were not so innocent and were people who bullied them) but the main focus is the same. These guys were bullied pretty badly, and no one took the time to talk to these boys and help them. No one listened to them and they were fed up one day.

As far as I know, based on what has been said about both boys, they were bullied for lame reasons. One of them was born with a minor dent in his chest so people made fun of him. Stuff like that. Nothing is said about these guys initiating the bullying, they were basically the 'losers' of the school, so people picked on them.

This girl initiated what she got by doing stupid things.....yet people are feeling sorry for her.


What those Columbine boys did was absolute shit, but, no one feels sorry for the bullying they went through for four years that led to their anger. Everyone focuses on how these AWFUL BOYS walked in to the school and shot people instead of looking at the whole scenario and how they were bullied and no one bothered to care or listen to them.

Some of us have thick skin and are smart enough to ignore it/get help/whatever the case. Other people are not so strong. Some people are a lot more sensitive to this stuff. I certainly don't expect everyone on this planet to say OH WELL and move on in life. It just doesn't work that way, but, if some girl came up to me and talked about how she is being insulted because she showed her tits and slept with a guy in a relationship...I honestly wouldn't have as much sympathy as I would for two guys who came up to me and talked about how people bully them because of how they look.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> To the people who feel sorry for her, do you feel sorry for the Columbine boys?


Ahahahaha people caring about non pretty female teenage suicides and/or bullying?
Come on Cat you know the answer to that question.

--
Anyone who says she didn't know any better when she fucked a load of guys at the ripe old age of fourteen, and a guy in a relationship (or more than one) and flashed her privates on the internet; the answer is probably not, however it isn't because of her age, it's because she was fucking stupid herself.
Suicide, for small things like this, isn't the answer, as anyone with a mind knows.

Not to mention she did it to herself, so in a way she did deserve getting what she did, though I disagree with it, I understand that it happened _for a reason_

But good on her parents and the Canadian(?) schooling, they did a great job.



Ziggler Mark said:


> Uh...psychology states that the average human is capable of making informed and intelligent decisions by the age of 7...
> 
> Those arbitrary limits set forth by government agencies are bullshit


As far as I'm concerned, considering this is likely true, 7 may be the age where you can "make decisions", but it doesn't mean you know all (or even a small amount) of the possible consequences that come with certain things.



Catalanotto said:


> I can bet you anything she knew FULL WELL her actions were wrong. You can't honestly tell me that what she did was something she needed to have happen so she could learn that it was wrong. You're just being foolish if you think that. She wasn't 5 years old.


Gotta quote this too.

If you know that tits and vagoo (which she also showed slightly) are "forbidden", then you SHOULD know that letting random people see them is a bad thing.
Like giving your keys to your Ferrari to a well known criminal or something.

Oh and before I finish the ninetieth edit to this post, I want to say;
Why the fuck are there some law enforcement places trying to get ANYONE who says ANYTHING "bad" (actually just the FUCKING TRUTH) about this girl on social websites in some sort of strife? Jesus fucking christ this world is retarded


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> To be fair who hasn't fucked someone else's significant other?


Most people haven't. However, sarcasm is hard to detect over the internet.



Catalanotto said:


> To the people who feel sorry for her, do you feel sorry for the Columbine boys?
> 
> Their story is obviously a bit different because they killed a lot of innocent people before themselves, but, putting that aside for a moment, they were both bullied, often in front of teachers who did nothing to stop it. One such incident, people squirted ketchup packs all over them and they had to wear their ketchup stained clothes all day. Teachers were aware of these types of actions but did nothing.
> 
> Again, this is obviously a little different because they killed innocent people (some of the dead were not so innocent and were people who bullied them) but the main focus is the same. These guys were bullied pretty badly, and no one took the time to talk to these boys and help them. No one listened to them and they were fed up one day.


The schools always ignore these bullying situations until the kids snap and harm other people or themselves. 

The whole anti-bullying campaign is just a big PR bandwagon that people are jumping on. The agenda for the anti-bullying campaign is more about helping the LGBT youth who are bullied. In reality, bullying will still continue to happen and having Sheamus and David Otunga visit someone's school isn't going to change that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

The truth about this is that:

- Slut acts like slut all the time, slutting her way into fucking her friends' boyfriends
- Slut is disliked for being slut
- Slut kills herself
- Slut gains slut sympathy from fellow sluts who dream of being like her one day.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> The truth about this is that:
> 
> - Slut acts like slut all the time, slutting her way into fucking her friends' boyfriends
> - Slut is disliked for being slut
> ...


Pretty much, except the last one is "Slut gains sympathy from a large portion of the worlds population because of how she has been portrayed as an innocent angel"


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

Well we truly don't know what happened during the situation but who is to say that it wasn't the guy's fault that she slept with him? You guys make it seem that the guy was the victim in that and that she just slut her way to it. Also, age has to factor in to her decision making. Think about this, if you were a 12 year old girl that never had a guy like u before and some guy told you that you were pretty, perfect, and gave you compliments all day, would you kind of fall for him?


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

She took her own life, i have no sympathy. Kids are dying each day of hunger and terminal illnesses, and the news are covering this suicide like wild fire...? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

nothingucansay said:


> Well we truly don't know what happened during the situation but who is to say that it wasn't the guy's fault that she slept with him? You guys make it seem that the guy was the victim in that and that she just slut her way to it.



The guy is just as much of a dick, but she still made the decision to sleep with him. He isn't totally innocent, but, neither is she.



> Think about this, if you were a 12 year old girl that never had a guy like u before and some guy told you that you were pretty, perfect, and gave you compliments all day, would you kind of fall for him?


There is a difference between falling for someone and sleeping with them.

Just because you get butterflies in your stomach whenever a dude says you're pretty doesn't mean you have to spread your legs for them.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> Well we truly don't know what happened during the situation but who is to say that it wasn't the guy's fault that she slept with him? You guys make it seem that the guy was the victim in that and that she just slut her way to it. Also, age has to factor in to her decision making. Think about this, if you were a 12 year old girl that never had a guy like u before and some guy told you that you were pretty, perfect, and gave you compliments all day, would you kind of fall for him?


The guy's a dick, but no one is making him out to be the victim. He's a huge douche ...... but the girl should've known better herself, she made the choice.



FIREW0LF said:


> She took her own life, i have no sympathy.


To what you said before you edited, literally every teenager that preaches "stop the bullying" is a hypocritical contradicting whining bitch.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not saying that the girl was innocent and that it wasn't her decision to make but you also have to look at her situation during that time. The girl had no friends during that time and literally no one to talk to. She probably felt that no one cared about her and then along comes this old friend of hers that starts texting her and then says that he likes her. He basically took advantage of her vulnerable depressive state. Now if this was a girl that wasn't depressed and had friends and was totally normal then I would really question her decision but I"m giving Amanda the benefit of the thought though based in her situation. There should be some remorse given to her and some understanding of why she would do it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> Well we truly don't know what happened during the situation but who is to say that it wasn't the guy's fault that she slept with him? You guys make it seem that the guy was the victim in that and that she just slut her way to it. Also, age has to factor in to her decision making. Think about this, if you were a 12 year old girl that never had a guy like u before and some guy told you that you were pretty, perfect, and gave you compliments all day, would you kind of fall for him?


get the sand out of your eyes...no one is saying the guy is the victim. We're saying SHE isnt a victim. She brought this on herself. Did she deserve to die? No, but she was the one who controlled that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

nothingucansay said:


> I'm not saying that the girl was innocent and that it wasn't her decision to make but you also have to look at her situation during that time. The girl had no friends during that time and literally no one to talk to. She probably felt that no one cared about her and then along comes this old friend of hers that starts texting her and then says that he likes her. He basically took advantage of her vulnerable depressive state. Now if this was a girl that wasn't depressed and had friends and was totally normal then I would really question her decision but I"m giving Amanda the benefit of the thought though based in her situation. There should be some remorse given to her and some understanding of why she would do it.


She had friends and then lost them because she decided to betray her friend and sleep with her man.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> I'm not saying that the girl was innocent and that it wasn't her decision to make but you also have to look at her situation during that time. The girl had no friends during that time and literally no one to talk to. She probably felt that no one cared about her and then along comes this old friend of hers that starts texting her and then says that he likes her. He basically took advantage of her vulnerable depressive state. Now if this was a girl that wasn't depressed and had friends and was totally normal then I would really question her decision but I"m giving Amanda the benefit of the thought though based in her situation. There should be some remorse given to her and some understanding of why she would do it.


The other 2 have already covered everything else, but she was NEVER IN A FUCKING DEPRESSIVE STATE UNTIL SHE REALISED EVERYONE HATED HER BECAUSE SHE WAS A SLUT.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

If this continues, I'll have to start spreading around reputation...


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

In the video she made the cue card, it says that she sat alone in the library during lunch period every day. I assume that she didn't have any friends and she was depressed before the hookup. The first incident where the guy sent the pic to everyone was when her depression started.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just wait for all the assholes to post pictures of her on Facebook and writing "One like=One pray".


----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw this on Facebook and remembered reading this thread earlier today. Thought it was relevant.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> In the video she made the cue card, it says that she sat alone in the library during lunch period every day. I assume that she didn't have any friends and she was depressed before the hookup. The first incident where the guy sent the pic to everyone was when her depression started.


Have you seen her face?
She had friends
Did you hear she slept around?
She had friends

She was the PRIME EXAMPLE of "COOL TEENAGER" with all the friends. She fucked it up by being a slut and OBVIOUSLY she was overreacting and that's why she killed herself.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/74877_540355445981854_434164400_n.jpg

Saw this on Facebook. Lol they're saying as if everyone will commit suicide if they are bullied.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Saw this on Facebook. Lol they're saying as if everyone will commit suicide if they are bullied.


But he didn't die *


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

Oxitron said:


> Have you seen her face?
> She had friends
> Did you hear she slept around?
> She had friends
> ...


Yes i have seen her face. I didn't catch the part about how she slept around. How is she a prime example of a "Cool teenager" with all the friends? She sat alone at the library during lunch. This was before the incident also.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

It is an incredibly sad event when kids take their own lives. Even considering her actions she didn't deserve to die and should not have resorted to suicide. 

To the people saying that there are worse problems out there and therefore she had no right to be upset, that is exactly like saying one is happier than you and therefore you are not allowed to be happy". Different people handle different situations in different ways.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oxitron said:


> But he didn't die *


I posted the wrong picture


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Boo fucking hoo.

One of my friends on fb posted her thoughts about it and she had these people calling her insensitive and whatnot. My thoughts mirror what she said. 

She posted her tits for some random guy to see, LOTS of girls do shit like this and they get over it an deal with it, not fucking kill themselves. Tons of kids get beat up or harrassed or get called alot of things, they get over it or accept it. But cutting yourself and doing stupid shit like drinking bleach isn't solving much. We've all been depressed before and wanted to kill ourselves, but we don't ACTUALLY do it.

She's a pretty girl and she seems like a smart girl who could have done alot with herself, so I don't understand what would possess you to do some shit like this. If she was trying to spread awareness for bullying then she succeeded because now everyone is going to put out ads about how to not bully because "bullying hurts". 

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> Yes i have seen her face. I didn't catch the part about how she slept around. How is she a prime example of a "Cool teenager" with all the friends? She sat alone at the library during lunch. This was before the incident also.


You're going to believe what she says when more people say different, ESPECIALLY when she's being made out to be perfect when she was a dirty lying whore?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

if she had finished high school, she would have looked back and said thank God I didn't kill myself over that shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Suicide is a selfish act, but it pains me to hear that people end their lives over issues they could of overcame. That's just my caring nature really. 

Depression is a serious issue that nobody should ignore. Some people lose years of their life over it and it's not as easy to get over as people may make it out to be. It's no excuse for people to go overboard though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We're lucky to have you headliner

Also, I decided to make this topic one of the focuses of my next college essay. for some reason


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Suicide is a selfish act, but it pains me to hear that people end their lives over issues they could of overcame. That's just my caring nature really.
> 
> Depression is a serious issue that nobody should ignore. Some people lose years of their life over it and it's not as easy to get over as people may make it out to be. It's no excuse for people to go overboard though.



Depression is indeed a serious issue, I can guarantee you that. 

And yes, I also am one that thinks suicide is way too overboard and extreme. There's so many other ways you can fight something like this and who knows; maybe make things even better than they were before and this case was definitely fixable to an extent, it's sad that she didn't do that.

This youth generation is sad man, and sadly I'm still part of it (out of it soon though, thankfully).
There's a limit when it comes to picking on someone, which nowadays it is crossed way too many times, and the worst part of it is I don't see it ending soon, even with the countless anti-bullying campaigns. :/


Edit: Wow, there's still some 'meme-style' pictures around mocking her, some actually created _after_ this happened. What the fuck is wrong with society these days?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sure one should be saddened by her having to take her life to 'escape' the situation she was in, but one can't also help but feel she placed herself in said position due to her actions.

It sickens me today that people crap on so much about bullying and it's disastrous effects. Fucking hell, some people need to develop some resilience and learn to overcome shit in a more appropriate manner. If you're being called names, boo fucking hoo. If you're being vilified online, logout or block those people. If you're being physically assaulted, take a stand and fight back.

Resorting to suicide, imo, is a cowards way out. It solves nothing, you cause your family and friends deep pain and send them into depression.

Perhaps with adequate education of the kids these days, and with parents being more informed, the nonsense of online bullying can be dealt with appropriately. I know in my Year 6 classes I basically tell my kids not be morons online and don't post stupid shit that can get you in shit.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Nvm.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YSsJ2DakQg&feature=plcp


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

guvan said:


>


LOLOLOLOLOLOL. :terry


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I remember reading of this a bit and just saw some comments at first I was disgusted and felt bad for her, but the more I think of it the more I think she is selfish. Of her showing her boobs and having sex doesn't make her no saint. Just by seeing her a bit she was definitely someone that loved to get attention and is mentally unstable. Some of us are stronger in will some of us are weak in will and if we have no support people will do stupid things thats why gangs are created at times they feel empowered welcome as well getting in a clik. You do whatever it takes to get attention. The factor is for something so petty she commits suicide yet there is other people that get it worse (sexually abused as a child, raped, starvation, etc) and yet some don't go straight to suicide. Like some have mentioned its part of life you have to overcome your obstacles. Society I believe is getting a bit to soft, but if they are going soft than you have to make everything soft have to educate and aware children have more control over there fund programs etc to keep the bullying in control.

ps: a bit out of subject but it makes me LOL when someone posted some pics where kids didn't get an iPhone for Christmas and were bitching like no other....


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

li/<o said:


> I remember reading of this a bit and just saw some comments at first I was disgusted and felt bad for her, but the more I think of it the more I think she is selfish. Of her showing her boobs and having sex doesn't make her no saint. Just by seeing her a bit she was definitely someone that loved to get attention and is mentally unstable. Some of us are stronger in will some of us are weak in will and if we have no support people will do stupid things thats why gangs are created at times they feel empowered welcome as well getting in a clik. You do whatever it takes to get attention. The factor is for something so petty she commits suicide yet there is other people that get it worse (sexually abused as a child, raped, starvation, etc) and yet some don't go straight to suicide. Like some have mentioned its part of life you have to overcome your obstacles. Society I believe is getting a bit to soft, but if they are going soft than you have to make everything soft have to educate and aware children have more control over there fund programs etc to keep the bullying in control.
> 
> ps: a bit out of subject but it makes me LOL when someone posted some pics where kids didn't get an iPhone for Christmas and were bitching like no other....


Agree with you 100%, repped! (Y)


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YSsJ2DakQg&feature=plcp


Yeah, that guy pretty much nails it.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

For fuck's sake, the girl made a mistake. A bunch of mistakes, actually. You tend to do that when you are a kid.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YSsJ2DakQg&feature=plcp


He pretty much sums up the ignorance in this thread. Yes many people are too sensitive, mental health issues are a different beast than just now dealing with things properly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel sorry for the girl's family but I'm annoyed by this because the only reason this is getting any coverage is because she was an attractive girl. If had been a fat girl or some nerdy looking kid no one would care and the media wouldn't bothering covering the incident. So because of this fact I can't even gain a bit of sympathy for her.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YSsJ2DakQg&feature=plcp


He nailed it completely. Sadly our society is too sensitive to seek the truth and acknowledge that stories like this shouldn't be publicized based on the circumstances. This is not a "bullying" situation at all. Honestly this is a slap in the face to people who really get bullied for things that they can't control.



Heavenly Invader said:


> I feel sorry for the girl's family but I'm annoyed by this because the only reason this is getting any coverage is because she was an attractive girl. If had been a fat girl or some nerdy looking kid no one would care and the media wouldn't bothering covering the incident. So because of this fact I can't even gain a bit of sympathy for her.


Exactly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It sucks that it had to end this way but to be honest, she was being a slut and brought it upon herself. The only bullied people that deserve this much coverage are the ones that lose a battle because they were bullied by no faults of their own but of course, this will get twisted to make her look innocent even though she was the one that posted a picture flashing her breasts online.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok ok ok,I've read enough posts on this thread and I must post this....

Yes,The girl IS slutty and stupid for flashing online but supposedly she did it to a person she thought was a lover.I am in no means against sluttyness from women,If its not cheating its really normal and shouldn't be made a big deal I mean I'm a guy and I flirt with plenty of women.This entire idea that being slutty is bad is completely fucking stupid because if men do things similar to naughty women they're considered champions.Again,If its not cheating its not supposed to be taken as "a vile act".What I'm trying to say is,The girl is NOT a bad person and no this is not me saying this because she's "attractive" I don't give a shit.So with all this being said,What she went through is sickening and sad,Stupidity from her does not make her deserve what she's went through.I don't understand why people are all like "She's a dumb bitch and got what was coming to her and deserved it" because she did NOTHING that makes her a bad person,She's stupid for flashing online but NOT a bad person.Not anybody on this thread knew the girl's real personality,So for all of you talking shit about her fuck you and I will burp in your ear when I see you.The girl is stupid,But she did NOT deserve any of what happened to her and as you can see she was weak willed and needed MAJOR help.I myself used to get bullied but it only made me stronger and I don't take shit from anybody however sadly she was the kind that would get emotional about it and couldn't handle it so she needed major help.Its a sad story,And the posts on this thread are even sadder because they make me start thinking of becoming a nihilist.

Yeah I think I'm done.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

She made few big mistakes, that led to one VERY big mistake.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I have no idea why this girl is getting some much attention. She CHOOSE to get her tits out and to sleep with that guy that she knew was with someone else. Come 5 years time, no-one will give a shit about the photo and she could live a happy life. Instead, she choose to attention seek online and go kill herself. It's her own fault but if there's anything we could learn from this is that school should have better sex education and maybe this all wouldn't of happened.

She also comes of a bit of dick in how she always victimizes herself and makes it seem like it wasn't her fault that flashed or fucked that guy. Don't kill yourself but learn from your past mistakes and it will make you into a better person.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Ok ok ok,I've read enough posts on this thread and I must post this....
> 
> Yes,The girl IS slutty and stupid for flashing online but supposedly she did it to a person she thought was a lover.


No, it was a random that she met online. Read up on the topic before commenting. 

http://abcnews.go.com/International/bullied-teen-amanda-todd-leaves-chilling-youtube-video/story?id=17463266#.UHxQDbRdXFI



> She describes using webcam chats to meet and talk to *new people online *as a seventh grade student. She said that people told her she was "stunning, beautiful, perfect" and a *man* pressured her to flash her chest. One year later, she did.
> 
> Todd received a Facebook message *from a man she did not know* saying that if she did not "put on a show" for him, he would send the photo of her chest to everyone.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

It's funny because everybody who is giving her "sympathy" on the internet is failing to realise that she's got what she's wanted, attention! She's just another attention seeking bitch!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> No, it was a random that she met online. Read up on the topic before commenting.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/International/bullied-teen-amanda-todd-leaves-chilling-youtube-video/story?id=17463266#.UHxQDbRdXFI


Ah ok...

Still doesn't change my position on anything I said though.She was really stupid,Then again she was young and doing stupid things is a part of being young.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> It's funny because everybody who is giving her "sympathy" on the internet is failing to realise that she's got what she's wanted, attention! She's just another attention seeking bitch!


Lets be real here,ALL humans are to some extent attention whores.We are social animals after all,Humans who are anti social are considered to have major problems.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gandhi said:


> Ah ok...
> 
> Still doesn't change my position on anything I said though.She was really stupid,Then again she was young and doing stupid things is a part of being young.


At 7th grade no kid has any business on a webchat talking with adults. That's beyond just being stupid. Let alone exposing yourself to an adult stranger online.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> At 7th grade no kid has any business on a webchat talking with adults. *That's beyond just being stupid*. Let alone exposing yourself to an adult stranger online.


Didn't I say she was stupid? Its a stupid move on her part but she is young and stupid and doing stupid things is a part of being young.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YSsJ2DakQg&feature=plcp


Brilliant. Nails it perfectly. We sympathize, glorify, and elevate people like Todd who show us exactly how NOT to handle adversity and completely forget those we should be looking up to and referring to for inspiration.

What a stupid fucking society we are.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

From what I read she is not a slut that was sleeping around. An old friend called her and talked her into going to his house because his g/f was out of town. Should she have said no? Yes, but a girl that age with stars in her eyes over some guy that says he wants her more than his gf will do anything for him. If she had been 15 or 16 it would have been easier for her to say no because she would have had more experience and known what some guys really want.

But this isn't what brough on all her depression. It was a stalker. Someone online talked her into flashing and she did it without thinking. Stupid? Yes but young girls do stupids things. Things boys the same age wouldnt do.

Then a stalker told her to make send more pics or he would expose her. If she was a slut she would have. But she wasn't and she didnt make anymore pics so he sent the pic to everyone. They should find out who he was and arrest him for stalking because hhe was a stranger that found out her address and names of her family and friends.

Of course she will become depressed when her family and friends see that pic and people start bullying her.

Sure she made some dumb decisions, but who doesnt when they are young? She sent one pic of her boobs and slept with one guy who talked her into it. So she wasn't sleeping around or sending lots of pics. 2 incidents doesnt make her a slut.

But some of you are just like the people in her school calling her a slut every day til she snapped. They even followed her to 2 different schools, one in another city. I would say the bullies in her first school that followed her like that are a little psycho themselves and need some therapy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Such a sad story. Yes, she did what she did but you can't judge her mental health in this kind of distress. She lost control on her life and couldn't handle it anymore. It's easy to talk in hindsight but you don't know what she went through, it kept coming back no matter where she was and with the depression she was in, along with problems with the close family and her age. In the past there were no Twitter/Facebook/YouTube to run after you for the entire world to see. It was the wrong decision but where are the parents? She was just 15, and all of it started when she was probably 14, the responsibility of the parents was to at least give her more support, she talked in the vid like she's living alone with no one to talk to, she tried to find the hope in something but no one was there to give her this feeling. Tragedy. RIP.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

no way Rock316AE she slept with a guy who had a girlfriend man that means she deserves to die where is your morality 

lol, this thread.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think anyone is saying that she deserved to die. It's not like this alleged Facebook stalker broke into her home with a Scream mask and brutally murdered her causing her death. She killed herself by her own hand because she couldn't handle the consequences of her actions. It's as simple as that. These consequences which were handed down by everyone else didn't include death. Only hers did. It's her fault that she died because she killed herself. That's what people are saying.

Yeah, it sucks that some loser on the Internet followed her around and kept stalking her via Facebook. But let's face the fucking facts: how difficult would it have been for her not to have a Facebook after she moved? 

I think using "die" in the context of committing suicide leaves a little room for error. Committing suicide is not the same as "dying" from cancer or a drunk driver. Committing suicide is killing yourself. 

What we're saying is that she got what she wanted all along.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> no way Rock316AE she slept with a guy who had a girlfriend man that means she deserves to die where is your morality
> 
> lol, this thread.


i dont think anyone said she deserved to die. But for her to commit suicide because her actions had consequences, and then portraying her as some sort of victim is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

there are millions of people living more fucked up lives. i feel sorry for the girl, but suicide probably wasn't the answer.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i dont think anyone said she deserved to die. But for her to commit suicide because her actions had consequences, and then portraying her as some sort of victim is fucking ridiculous.


Maybe not, I just find it hilarious how SERIOUSLY people are taking 14-year-old relationships. The SANCTITY OF HIGH SCHOOL ROMANCE IS AT STAKE, YO. Yeah that shit seems important to these teenagers but for GROWN ASS ADULTS to be getting up in arms cause a teenage girl slept with a teenage boy who had a girlfriend is hilariously pathetic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> Maybe not, I just find it hilarious how SERIOUSLY people are taking 14-year-old relationships. The SANCTITY OF HIGH SCHOOL ROMANCE IS AT STAKE, YO. Yeah that shit seems important to these teenagers but for GROWN ASS ADULTS to be getting up in arms cause a teenage girl slept with a teenage boy who had a girlfriend is hilariously pathetic.


Word... They're kids for crying out loud, it's not like they're married for fucks sake.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah pretty white girls get a lot more attention from the media than anyone else, this isn't new. It's fucked up, but it ain't new. 

Still don't understand why people are making a thing out of 14-year-old relationship shit. They're kids, fucking, for fuck's sake.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

she was a real homewrecker CP.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah too bad she didn't make it to 18 I love homewreckers.

Not too proud of this post gotta say. 

SUBMIT.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

What pisses me off is how everyone and their mom becomes an activist for anti-bullying on Facebook posting their hate speech toward the "bullies" and makes Todd out to be a saint. Like she's the only one who's gone through rough shit in their lives. Doesn't mean you commit suicide. Got into an argument about this on Facebook today and this kid kept making excuses trying to justify her suicide like she was a martyr or some shit. She had no resolve to change her life and persevere through her shit. Too bad. Some people get bullied, some don't eat for days at a time wearing the same clothes for weeks with no house. Not everyone kills themselves.

I don't really have much sympathy for suicide victims and but have an inverse amount of pity for the people who make them out to be heroes and martyrs when there are people out there and throughout history who actually are those things and no one gives a fuck.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Skermac said:


> From what I read she is not a slut that was sleeping around. An old friend called her and talked her into going to his house because his g/f was out of town. Should she have said no? Yes, but a girl that age with stars in her eyes over some guy that says he wants her more than his gf will do anything for him. If she had been 15 or 16 it would have been easier for her to say no because she would have had more experience and known what some guys really want.
> 
> But this isn't what brough on all her depression. It was a stalker. Someone online talked her into flashing and she did it without thinking. Stupid? Yes but young girls do stupids things. Things boys the same age wouldnt do.
> 
> ...


Truest post made here on the subject.

Some of you posters calling her stupid, a slut, or saying she deserved it make me sick. Its your half-ass mentality thats screwing up society in the first place.

Gone are the days when you got bullied and stood up to it thanks to social media and the internet it doesn't end when you are not at school, it doesn't end when you go to college the crap stays around haunting people forever.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Why do you care so much about this story, CamillePunk? just because its on the media? people commit suicide everyday, what makes this story so special?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

When did I say I cared about this story or thought it was special? lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> When did I say I cared about this story or thought it was special? lol


for someone who "doesnt give a fuck", your post count in this thread is pretty ridiculous


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

While I do feel sorry for the girl, the ones who I really feel sorry for are her family. She brought the whole situation entirely on herself via youthful indisrecion, which is to be expected at that kind of age, and not believing there to be consequences for it. People are quick to announce their pity and sympathy for the kids like this who kill themselves over some humiliation, but these kids don't seem to give a shit about their families and loved ones who really care about them, not being concerned for the devestating effects it would have on these people. I mean, you just throw away your life without a word of warning to your loved ones and in the process completely ruin their lives as well? 

What I don't get is why people would do something so severe when there are always alternatives to deal with bullying. How about, like, talking to your family or friends (or if you don't have any, a counsellor or something) about it and ask them or someone else you trust for advice on how do deal with your problems? Hell, there's gonna be at least one person you know who has been bullied in the past and turned out fine. The bullies are obvious pieces of shit, but at the end of the day, the kid that killed him/herself is the one who willingly brought monumental grief and heartache upon their family by being so short-sighted that they took their own lives over an issue that in all likelihood could have been resolved and moved on from. 

I understand how bad bullying can be and how hurt the victim feels because of it, so in that regard I sympathise with kids like this girl. But at the same time, these kids can also get fucked for being selfish assholes and committing suicide, which without a shadow of a doubt, hurt the families and friends much more than the bullies ever did.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Just read the comments about this on Youtube or news sites, so many fucking hypocrites jumping on the bandwagon. Because the suicide of Amanda Todd made it popular to whine about bullying, all the twats started to whine about bullying, while at the same time resorting to bullying tactics of absolutely everyone who did not join their pathetic charade. 

Have you seen these fucking morons doing the exact same post-it note style videos like Amanda did...? Most of the videos looks like they recorded it with a fucking potato, the quality of them are terrible to the point where you can't fucking read what they have wrote on the cards. Wouldn't fucking matter anyways because their grammar fucking sucks. They write on the cards about how "bullying" is bad and no-one should put up with it. Just a bunch of fucking attention seekers riding on the wagon. "Like this video if you agree", fuck off you cunt.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

FIREW0LF said:


> Just read the comments about this on Youtube or news sites, so many fucking hypocrites jumping on the bandwagon. Because the suicide of Amanda Todd made it popular to whine about bullying, all the twats started to whine about bullying, while at the same time resorting to bullying tactics of absolutely everyone who did not join their pathetic charade.
> 
> Have you seen these fucking morons doing the exact same post-it note style videos like Amanda did...? Most of the videos looks like they recorded it with a fucking potato, the quality of them are terrible to the point where you can't fucking read what they have wrote on the cards. Wouldn't fucking matter anyways because their grammar fucking sucks. They write on the cards about how "bullying" is bad and no-one should put up with it. Just a bunch of fucking attention seekers riding on the wagon. "Like this video if you agree", fuck off you cunt.


It's the hip thing to do right now. You're not cool if your not on the anti-bullying swag. It is today's pop culture. 

My favorites are the ones who proclaim that she will never be forgotten. Bitch, you'll forget all about this when the next rap CD or super cool pair of Nike shoes comes out.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> It's the hip thing to do right now. You're not cool if your not on the anti-bullying swag. It is today's pop culture.
> 
> My favorites are the ones who proclaim that she will never be forgotten. Bitch, you'll forget all about this when the next rap CD or super cool pair of Nike shoes comes out.


Exactly. What the fuck is next...? "RIP Adolf﻿ Hitler, who killed himself all because the Russian's were bullying him, he will be in our hearts"


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Walls said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, I think it's terrible she felt so bad that she killed herself. But on the other hand, kids need to man the fuck up. People are too sensitive. There was absolutely no reason for her to kill herself. It was selfish of her to do it and now her family is fucked for life. She should have manned up and realized there was life after school.


Some kids don't have the luxury of having parents that will prepare them for the real world. When you haven't developed the courage nor actual self confidence, everything can seem dismal. Though I do agree kids are pussies. Fuck, they're marshmellows anymore. But unfortunately I think this is also a reflection on the parents.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


>


Nobody gives two shits? I happen to give a shit about ANY suicidal story and I have sympathy to ANYBODY who commits suicide,People who commit suicide are in great depression and are people he need MAJOR help mentally they're literally sad stories.You remember that guy in the car chase Fox News showed when he committed suicide? He's a criminal and I fucking swear I felt bad for him,Sure he hurt people but I'm sure he was hurt and and problems that were never dealt with I know that the guy wasn't born a fucking bad guy.

People on this thread keep saying people who have empathy towards the girl are only having empathy because she's "hot",That may apply to some but not everyone because I don't give a shit how she looks.I'm also starting to think some people don't want to give her empathy because she's a hot chick,I know ALLOT of people who like treating hot women like shit simply because they're hot and I assume allot of people on this thread are the same.



GlassBreaks said:


> What we're saying is that she got what she wanted all along.


Nobody wants to die,Nobody.People who commit suicide simply "give up".



Walls said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, I think it's terrible she felt so bad that she killed herself. But on the other hand, kids need to man the fuck up. People are too sensitive. There was absolutely no reason for her to kill herself. It was selfish of her to do it and now her family is fucked for life. She should have manned up and realized there was life after school.


This is the best post in this thread,Too bad she was an idiot eh?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> It's the hip thing to do right now. You're not cool if your not on the anti-bullying swag. It is today's pop culture.
> 
> My favorites are the ones who proclaim that she will never be forgotten. Bitch, you'll forget all about this when the next rap CD or super cool pair of Nike shoes comes out.


Anti-bullying swag. It makes you cooler in life.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gandhi said:


> Nobody gives two shits? I happen to give a shit about ANY suicidal story and I have sympathy to ANYBODY who commits suicide,People who commit suicide are in great depression and are people he need MAJOR help mentally they're literally sad stories.You remember that guy in the car chase Fox News showed when he committed suicide? He's a criminal and I fucking swear I felt bad for him,Sure he hurt people but I'm sure he was hurt and and problems that were never dealt with I know that the guy wasn't born a fucking bad guy.


The point of the image was to point out the double standard when it comes to bullying. An attractive teenage girl who gets "bullied" (over things that she actually had control over) gets more attention than stories about teenage boys and less attractive girls who are bullied over things that they can't control. 

No one comes out of the womb a bad person but if you already start out at a disadvantage when it comes to upbringing, you don't stand a chance. 



> People on this thread keep saying people who have empathy towards the girl are only having empathy because she's "hot",That may apply to some but not everyone because I don't give a shit how she looks.I'm also starting to think some people don't want to give her empathy because she's a hot chick,I know ALLOT of people who like treating hot women like shit simply because they're hot and I assume allot of people on this thread are the same.


It's the media's fault for giving stories like this more attention solely because of her looks. Just look at the Casey Anthony case or Natalee Holloway. For Anthony, if the woman who did the crime was 250 pounds or extremely unattractive do you think the media would have been all over this? On top of that, do you think that she would have still gotten away with it? Of course not.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> It's the media's fault for giving stories like this more attention solely because of her looks. Just look at the Casey Anthony case or Natalee Holloway. For Anthony, if the woman who did the crime was 250 pounds or extremely unattractive do you think the media would have been all over this? On top of that, do you think that she would have still gotten away with it? Of course not.



"You have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours"


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Nobody wants to die,Nobody.People who commit suicide simply "give up".


"Giving up" is lying there wasting away, not drinking bleach or pulling the trigger of a loaded gun pressed against your temple. People who commit suicide no longer want to live.



Svart said:


> Anti-bullying swag. It makes you cooler in life.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

FIREW0LF said:


>


bitch should be bullied forever...fuck being dead, her situation transcends death


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Really sad. It's a tough world.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


>


I know dat guy. This is the internet forum moderator 

The whole situation shows us what this society has become. No matter what you did, you become a saint when you die and people who disagree are nothing else than monsters for the today's society only because it make no sense for them that she is a victim.
The whole cards in the video how she lost her friends and respect, that song where she sings how nobody knows anything about her is so ridiculous because everybody knows why she lost her friends and respect and the whole world wide web knows a little bit too much about her thanks to nobody else than herself.
She is the perfect example of a coward. 15y old acts like a 22y old and when it comes time to face the consequences she is again a sensitive 15y old.
She comitted suicide but not before leaving a video how she is a victim, how the people don't know anything about her and it just sucks how her face stands now for a bullying victim and not someone who is really bullied for no reason

I am glad that some people here don't buy it but sadly this forum is one of the rare places. Here a screenshot of the anti-bullying speech following the death of the teen where they explain to the teens how serious it is.
Well, how about first telling to the young girls that they should never act like sluts on the internet before the anti-bullying speech?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> for someone who "doesnt give a fuck", your post count in this thread is pretty ridiculous


Lol, oh god your jilted hard-on for me continues. My posts in this thread largely haven't been serious at all. 

I'm sorry you were sucking up to me all the time and I didn't return the affection. I understand that this is causing you to lash out against me. Go for it honey, do what you need to do to heal the pain you feel inside. Be strong. It gets better.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Lol, oh god your jilted hard-on for me continues. My posts in this thread largely haven't been serious at all.
> 
> I'm sorry you were sucking up to me all the time and I didn't return the affection. I understand that this is causing you to lash out against me. Go for it honey, do what you need to do to heal the pain you feel inside. Be strong. It gets better.


thats it, i'm jilted over some random on an internet forum. Youre right, it has nothing to do with you being an utter shit poster. :bosh


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

All right Ziggler Mark, you've left me no choice.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> All right Ziggler Mark, you've left me no choice.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Listen to you idiots, Arguing over this is probably what she wanted, Sucks a life was taken at a young age but hey world keeps on spinnin


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Whilst I want to care, it seems as if she brought some of the shit she got on herself.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if she was fat no one would care.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

"Guys, you need to get on track with this anti-bullying thing. If you don't you're just an ignorant loser who is too cruel to live, doesn't understand the purpose and reasoning behind suicide, and I hope you think about her as long as you live."

- The bullying mindset of all these hipsters towards people like myself who don't give a fuck about Amanda Todd.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or if she was mexican


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You guys aint seriously saying that just because she was a young white slim girl the media wanna push her story more now are you...........


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

when you're that age, everything bad that happens seems like the end of the world. another year or 2 goes by, nobody would be bothering her anymore, but she couldn't hack it. she could've just deleted her facebook. too bad she killed herself, but weak move on her part.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> You guys aint seriously saying that just because she was a young white slim girl the media wanna push her story more now are you...........


you arent seriously saying that if this was a fat ugly black kid that this would be getting the same attention now are you?


edit:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Who cares? Sorry but if you commit suicide it shouldn't make the news. Seems as though she brought a lot of it upon herself anyway.

500+ people have died in the last hour in this world. They don't get a news story.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you arent seriously saying that if this was a fat ugly black kid that this would be getting the same attention now are you?


Of course it would. It would gain even more media coverage tbh. Just have to look at how many times fat ugly kids have committed suicide and how media attention they receive. Amanda Todd wishes she could have that level tbh


----------



## The Deaner (Feb 4, 2004)

I need to get in touch with the guy who had her naked pictures.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Of course it would. It would gain even more media coverage tbh. Just have to look at how many times fat ugly kids have committed suicide and how media attention they receive. Amanda Todd wishes she could have that level tbh


:lmao

you live in the same society as us?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

makes you wonder though

kids who bullied her and pushed her to this, how do they feel?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Redead said:


> makes you wonder though
> 
> kids who bullied her and pushed her to this, how do they feel?


They probably feel like shit,I think so anyway if they've got a tiniest bit of humanity left in them.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Just commented on Philly D's latest video featuring Todd. Needless today, the grief-leeching hyprocrites came out of the woodwork and not only made her out to be an innocent little girl who did nothing to deserve this but also wished death upon me.

Fucking morons.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Makaveli said:


> Just commented on Philly D's latest video featuring Todd. Needless today, the grief-leeching hyprocrites came out of the woodwork and not only made her out to be an innocent little girl who did nothing to deserve this but also wished death upon me.
> 
> Fucking morons.


Anti-bullying bullies. 

Fucking epic. Only in this day and age.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> They probably feel like shit,I think so anyway if they've got a tiniest bit of humanity left in them.


Probably feel guilty for about 2 weeks then go back to their old ways


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

If she was posing topless at *13* then she deserved to be bullied. While it may be shallow for me to say this but this girl had that shit coming. As far as killing herself over it, that's just fucking stupid. How the hell do you allow somone get to you that much that you commit suicide?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> you live in the same society as us?


Doesn't seem like it. Seeing as in my society sarcasm exists :side: 

Wouldnt say she outright deserved to be bullied. Never think anyone deserves that anyway but she didn't help herself at all. Especially sleeping with the next guy knowing full well he had a GF. Really should have known that in some way or another that would come back and bite her on the ass.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Nobody "made" her kill herself. She killed herself because she couldn't handle life. Simple.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Also, why does everyone suicidal teenager meek flash card videos now?


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

BULLY said:


> Nobody "made" her kill herself. She killed herself because she couldn't handle life. Simple.


She "couldn't handle life," because she was a kid who didn't know how to manage a crisis and overcome her mistakes. Ergo, she hadn't developed the life skills and the worldly experience in order to know better.

True, no one made her kill herself, and that was a stupid decision. But maybe if she had had some support she would have realised that she could get through this. But if this thread is anything to go by, it looks like that sort of support and empathy is in short supply.

I swear to god I hope some of the posters in this thread don't ever have kids. Some of the right wing keyboard warriors on this site need to grow up.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Also, why does everyone suicidal teenager meek flash card videos now?


Was thinking this the other day as well. Guess they use it too 'voice' their opinions. Although I don't understand how revealing your pain online to millions of people. Some of which will insult you more is easier than talking to someone you trust and care for but whatever.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Why would I feel sympathy/empathy for someone who I don't know? That's dumb. I'll leave the grieving to her family and close friends. It would be hypocritical of me to feel sorry for her and not the millions of others that take their own lives every year. Why should I feel sorry for her over anyone else? Because she was "bullied" Pulease. every kid in every classroom gets bullied at one time or another. That's life. Again, she killed herself. It's nobody else's fault but her own. So let's stop looking for someone to blame. I have better things to do with my time than grieve over someone I don't know.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


Know what I hate?

Having to spread reputation when there are so many great fucking posts in this thread.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


although this isn't the most reliable source my opinion so far is that the stalker should be locked away and i do feel sorry for her for she seemed to have mental health issues and insecurities, however i thinks she has exaggerated some things, and not been exactly nice back to these kids, however it is a shame for this to happen and i feel sorry for her family


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


Lol.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Was thinking this the other day as well. Guess they use it too 'voice' their opinions. Although I don't understand how revealing your pain online to millions of people. Some of which will insult you more is easier than talking to someone you trust and care for but whatever.


Because it's the hip thing to do nowadays ever since that Jonah kid had his video go viral. Kids don't talk about their problems, they text them or look on Internet forums for help which is the absolute worst thing that they can possibly do.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Many intelligent posts here, and many dumb posts too. This may be either one.

Yes I do feel sorry for her that she got to a point to commit suicide because of the bullies and the shit that has happened to her. There are several sides to a story and we've only heard some.

People make mistakes, even stupid ones. During the time when she flashed she may have been the most vulnerable points of her life and felt to give the pictures to the person so he wouldn't stop giving her the attention she needed OR maybe she was a slut OR she just wanted to hear more compliments about the parts of the body that she didn't get before. Probably would have thought "_hey what could go wrong, this is just a guy on the internet_."

The pictures in this thread, some may be fake, some may be real. Any person can make up a story and post it and people would basically fall for it. (e.g. me trolling in the RAW thread that Mark Henry would return that night, PEOPLE FELL FOR IT, lol.)

Also we have the psychological issues that goes back to the things she has done/done to her that she thought it was the only way out. 

As one of the posters said above, _most _people would not give a shit about a bad-haired crooked toothed person who committed suicide for being called ugly and being constantly bullied for it.

There are different factors and reasons behind her death that we may know some and we don't know some of it. Also the people saying online that "_hope you die u bully ill kill you on sight ill make you blah blah_" these people are jumping on the bandwagon and hating without knowing the factors and simply believing everything they read _*ONLINE*_.

I'm not judging her on the things I've read and people should not too. There are some things that we don't know about the incident and we may never know.

I apologize for my bad grammar/English. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Phenom said:


> She "couldn't handle life," because she was a kid who didn't know how to manage a crisis and overcome her mistakes. Ergo, she hadn't developed the life skills and the worldly experience in order to know better.


A kid? You know that we are not talking about a innocent little girl who killed herself because someone stole her Hello Kitty DVD, she flashed her boobs. And this "she was 15y old and was not mature enough to think about about the consequences" is a bullshit excuse and she knew exactly what turns men on. Hell, I knew even when I was only 5 y old that flashing my penis is inappropriate. She did it because someone told her that she looks beautiful? Almost every second girl gets compliments on the internet how pretty she looks and you don't see every second girl on Facebook flashing her boobs. That separates decent girls from sluts and that Amanda looked for me like those types of girls who sleep with someone only because he bought her a drink and told her that she looks beautiful.



Phenom said:


> True, no one made her kill herself, and that was a stupid decision. But maybe if she had had some support she would have realised that she could get through this. But if this thread is anything to go by, it looks like that sort of support and empathy is in short supply.


But you know the history and know why she had no support


Phenom said:


> I swear to god I hope some of the posters in this thread don't ever have kids. Some of the right wing keyboard warriors on this site need to grow up.


To be honest if I ever have a daughter who acts with 15 years like a slut and uses the computer I bought her for learning, chating with friends and listening to music for flashing her boobs then it's better to not have a daughter anyway


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sad story. She was young and did some stupid things but she didn't deserve to die. What a waste of a life. I hope they get that guy who was blackmailing her.



Dolce & Gabbana said:


>


Some old Jewish guy on Youtube sent me a message saying that the Holocaust never happened and that Hitler was really a sweet guy and a hearthrob actor in several German romance films. True story.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Some old Jewish guy on Youtube sent me a message saying that the Holocaust never happened and that Hitler was really a sweet guy and a hearthrob actor in several German romance films. True story.


Hitler killed himself. Are you happy now you bullies? :cuss:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Was thinking this the other day as well. Guess they use it too 'voice' their opinions. Although I don't understand how revealing your pain online to millions of people. *Some of which will insult you more is easier than talking to someone you trust and care for but whatever.*


That's the irony of the whole situation. Just like the news reporter who complained about the letter that she received about her weight. Within days she got an increase in those types of letters after she publicized it.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

some posters make it seem like she was the most terrible person ever, she was a little teenage girl, that what i don't get, women do porn and people love them and they show their tits, she makes mistakes but since she was a kid, she should deserve being bullied. i don't get that logic never will, RIP amanda i didn't know you but the fact that you have been hated on even when your dead is redic


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

legendmaker2 said:


> some posters make it seem like she was the most terrible person ever, she was a little teenage girl, that what i don't get, *women do porn and people love them and they show their tits*, she makes mistakes but since she was a kid, she should deserve being bullied. i don't get that logic never will, RIP amanda i didn't know you but the fact that you have been hated on even when your dead is redic


We're talking about a 12 year old exposing her breasts to some stranger on the internet. Totally different story. And for the women in porn, yes men out there enjoy it but those women don't get much respect outside of porn. There's a reason why only a few can become mainstream and even when they do it only lasts for a brief period of time. 

No one is saying that she deserved to get bullied or deserved to die. However, people need to stop making her into a martyr-like figure. Her story is far from inspirational.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> We're talking about a 12 year old exposing her breasts to some stranger on the internet. Totally different story. And for the women in porn, yes men out there enjoy it but those women don't get much respect outside of porn. There's a reason why only a few can become mainstream and even when they do it only lasts for a brief period of time.
> 
> No one is saying that she deserved to get bullied or deserved to die. However, people need to stop making her into a martyr-like figure. Her story is far from inspirational.


we don't know the whole story maybe the guy asked her to show herself on the internet, and what does it say about the guys that wanted to see it, who knows how old he was, and i don't think shes an inspiration i just think she was just too young to die, and she shouldn't be hated on when she is dead.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

legendmaker2 said:


> we don't know the whole story maybe the guy asked her to show herself on the internet, and what does it say about the guys that wanted to see it, who knows how old he was,.


We do know the story. It sounds like you're bending over backwards to make excuses for her. No one put a gun to her head and forced her to take her top off for a stranger on the internet. The guy on the internet was significantly older and is a creep for asking such a young girl to do something like that. At the same time, other women around the internet have said that they didn't do stupid things like this so it's not like her mistake was a "typical" young girl mistake.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> We do know the story. It sounds like you're bending over backwards to make excuses for her. No one put a gun to her head and forced her to take her top off for a stranger on the internet. The guy on the internet was significantly older and is a creep for asking such a young girl to do something like that. At the same time, other women around the internet have said that they didn't do stupid things like this so it's not like her mistake was a "typical" young girl mistake.


haha yes how did you know, im sorry i don't hate on someone when they die, i don't know the girl neither do you, so imo who gives a fuck people make mistakes get over it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

People need to realize that everyone, INCLUDING HER, is responsible for dealing with the consequences for their own actions. She failed to do so properly. There's NEVER a good reason to justify suicide unless you're legit at war and you're dying on the battlefield with ZERO chance of survival and you put yourself out of your misery. A situation like that is understandable. Being bullied is not.

I'm tired of people excusing her from being responsible for dealing with the aftermath of her decisions just because she ended up killing herself. If this was just someone you knew going through rough shit for the same reasons and they DIDN'T kill themselves you'd probably be like "Too bad. Stop flashing your tits and make some changes in life" but because she's dead our way of thinking has to change? GTFO. Life isn't sacred. Death is sad, but let's get over it and NOT allow it to cloud our judgement.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

legendmaker2 said:


> some posters make it seem like she was the most terrible person ever


not at all, but only because you are not the worst person ever doesn't mean that you are a saint, but some people act like she is a saint.
The problem is that she is now the face of some anti-bullying campaigns what is nothing else than a slap to all boys and girls who are really bullied for no reason but to be honest, that fits in the current society. I expect next week to see John Cena in a blue shirt with a picture of Amanda Todd with a text "stop bullying"

Shakira is for me the worst singer, Lil Wayne the worst rapper, John Cena simply sucks, Justin Bieber is ugly, Paris Hilton the worst actress and Jeff Hardy nothing else than an idiot.
When these people die one day should I change my opinion and say that Shakira sings great, that Lil Wayne is GOAT, that John Cena was the greatest wrestler who ever lived, that Justin Bieber was really cute, Paris Hilton really beautiful and Jeff Hardy a role model?
Should I now say that Amanda Todd is a victim when she is not?

That means if you don't look at her as a victim only because she is dead means that you must be a heartless person, a monster, look at her as a terrible person, you are so evil and probably you throw a party in this moment because you are so happy that she is dead and you just proved that you don't deserve children

How about acting as a child when you are a child, how about acting like a parent again when you are a parent and not blame others.
How about admitting your mistakes and not acting like you are the victim with the cards what is really disrespectful because it reminds of the poor girls who got raped and made similar videos and that cheesy "you don't know anything about me" song?
How about the mother trying to figure it out who really started the whole thing?

The way how this society is evolving, if Jasmin St. Claire dies one day while doing a gangbang you will only be allowed to call her virgin Jasmin who died alone in a monastery to not sound cruel in the douchey political correctness extreme era.

If someone acts like a slut I will call him a slut no matter if dead or alive. People should think about what they do before they die to be respected long after they're gone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Decided to take a crack at this vid. Suck, really. I think she would still be alive if she had a sister? Some parents need to be more informed about the webcam on that damn comp, the same one she used to flash and make that vid, the hell was she aloud to continue to use one?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

She was not a saint and did a lot of typical things young teen girls do that guys would not do. The thing is people in her school were just too cruel and heartless where they weren't that bad just a few years ago. Some schools were never that bad.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Of course it's tragic to see a life lost, but the mass outpouring of mock grief is a tragedy in it's own right. Society is well and truly fucked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holy fuck, why do people insist on rehashing the fact that she "did things no different than any other kid does"?

We *know* that alot of other kids do stupid shit. But a good majority of them understand the consequences of their actions. This bitch didnt--couldnt handle the consequences--and killed herself. Is it society's fault that she was too weak to get help? No.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the fact that this has got so much attention is what pisses people off. 

We've all seen those memes comparing this shit to what's going on in Africa, which is perfectly valid, but you don't even need to look that far, what about stuff going on in cities all over the western world? People in poor areas dealing with drug abuse, gangs, murder, rape, you name it. But they get on with their lives and try and make the most of it. Hell, an old man in Glasgow recently was beaten to death while his wife watched for refusing to give someone a cigarette, and that got nothing more than a little paragraph in the daily newspaper. Has his wife killed herself? Nope. FFS I know a guy who has to take care of his now handicapped brother because some fucking gang mistook him for a member of their rivals, beat him almost to death and now he's in a wheelchair. Did he kill himself? Did he drink fucking bleach? Hell no, he stood by his family. And there's so much other stuff we don't even hear about. Yet this story is EVERYWHERE? 

I have a lot of sympathy for her family of course, but the girl herself? I'm not saying suicide is always selfish, not at all, but in this case it most definitely was. Now can we please let this shit go and start looking at real problems?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Lennon said:


> Of course it's tragic to see a life lost, but the mass outpouring of mock grief is a tragedy in it's own right. Society is well and truly fucked.


Yeah, its sad. I guess it helps people feel better about themselves. Or something. I really have no idea.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

> *Nasty comment on Amanda Todd memorial page gets Ontario man fired*
> 
> He's been fired from his job with a London, Ont., clothing store after posting an intentionally cruel comment on a Facebook page dedicated to Amanda Todd, the Vancouver-area teen who killed herself after years of bullying in school and cyberspace.
> 
> ...


http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...memorial-page-gets-ontario-man-181832869.html


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DualShock said:


> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...memorial-page-gets-ontario-man-181832869.html


fuck man...society is so blinded by this "tragedy" to see the real facts of what happened here. A girl killed herself b/c she was a dumb bitch.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

so zigs where do you work?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ok, i can understand not having sympathy for the girl. thats your problem. but going out of your way to make videos to make fun of her and explain how you dont pity her

dont these people have jobs? or hobbies? or lives?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

So this dumb bitch flashes, gets bullied and kills herself, and people are making a big deal out of it? It's usually just 3 days on the news and that's it. Kids killing themselves everyday and the world stops for little Becky Everygirl of Suburbia. Wow.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

How can someone say they are glad someone they don't even know, is dead?

I mean, yeah, the girl made plenty of dumb decisions and I have no sympathy for her but I'm not glad she's dead. She was a kid (who should have stayed in a kids place) that died young over a lack being mentally able to not do irresponsible shit.

Regardless of how I feel about the situation, I'll never say I'm glad she's dead or refer to her as a "bitch". Yeah, she was dumb but she was a kid. Somewhat disrespectful to refer to a dead child as a "bitch".


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Why would I feel sympathy/empathy for someone who I don't know? That's dumb. I'll leave the grieving to her family and close friends. It would be hypocritical of me to feel sorry for her and not the millions of others that take their own lives every year. Why should I feel sorry for her over anyone else? Because she was "bullied" Pulease. every kid in every classroom gets bullied at one time or another. That's life. Again, she killed herself. It's nobody else's fault but her own. So let's stop looking for someone to blame. I have better things to do with my time than grieve over someone I don't know.


Were you sad when Eddie Guerrero died?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

scrilla said:


> so zigs where do you work?


this is going nowhere good...lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DualShock said:


> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...memorial-page-gets-ontario-man-181832869.html


fpalm What a moron



Ziggler Mark said:


> fuck man...society is so blinded by this "tragedy" to see the real facts of what happened here. A girl killed herself b/c she was a dumb bitch.


He totally should have been fired for saying that. I understand that a lot of people(including myself) believe that this situation doesn't deserve sympathy and the girl obviously had poor mental stability, but you don't wish death on someone. I mean, come on.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

obby said:


> He totally should have been fired for saying that. I understand that a lot of people(including myself) believe that this situation doesn't deserve sympathy and the girl obviously had poor mental stability, but you don't wish death on someone. I mean, come on.


how can you wish death on someone who's already dead?


:troll


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> Why would I feel sympathy/empathy for someone who I don't know? That's dumb. I'll leave the grieving to her family and close friends. It would be hypocritical of me to feel sorry for her and not the millions of others that take their own lives every year. Why should I feel sorry for her over anyone else? Because she was "bullied" Pulease. every kid in every classroom gets bullied at one time or another. That's life. Again, she killed herself. It's nobody else's fault but her own. So let's stop looking for someone to blame. I have better things to do with my time than grieve over someone I don't know


You don't _have_ to feel sorry or her over any other person's death who you don't know. No body should ask you to do that. I'm like you in thinking of it more as another statistic to the growing tally of suicides. 

This total lack of anything other than contempt for people who do care is a worrying trend though. You wonder if these keyboard warriors really start buying into their little internet identity in real life. On second thought, that wouldn't be such a bad thing as their eventual lack of social grace and etiquette could get them a well-earnt smack in the chops from a 6'6, 275 pounder. I can't say this misplaced anger is totally a fault of their own, as stories such as these are usually presented with some underlying key trait that makes media outlets to ram it down the throats of consumers, all the while neglecting other events of similar nature (sometimes altogether).

Also, I think a lot of people forget what it was like to be a kid. 



> Regardless of how I feel about the situation, I'll never say I'm glad she's dead or refer to her as a "bitch". Yeah, she was dumb but she was a kid. Somewhat disrespectful to refer to a dead child as a "bitch".


I reckon a lot of people forget what bitch means nowadays since it's used so often. Really quite a vile term. 

Also, I want to know why the people saying she 'deserved' to die 'deserve' to live more? 

One thing that should be taken away from this case is the placed importance on social media in the Western world in particular. Call her and her ilk stupid all you want, but the fact is the general population of forum users here were impressionable and naive when they were in early adolescence as well. It isn't a pretty age and that's coming from someone who was pretty well-to-do. You were shaped by the increased importance of social inclinations at that age, as kids are nowadays with devices like Facebook, Twitter and all that stuff that people _must _have. Also, sex is seen as being really important and is to be acted upon despite too many not being ready.

I think if social media is made out to be less important (as it should be), then immature people will start treating as more a past time and less a device of life-altering consequences. That really should be a thing to be addressed by adults to children and teens, and that is to look at it as it is and stop taking it so seriously.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> fuck man...society is so blinded by this "tragedy" to see the real facts of what happened here. A girl killed herself b/c she was a dumb bitch.


So you think it's okay to write that comment then? He was a troll trying to get a reaction out of people on a touchy subject. Ever since the rise of social media, a lot of people have been hiding behind their computer screens making jokes and doing other shit that wouldn't be accepted in a real-life situation. Could imagine if that guy said that comment in front of his work colleagues, friends, family and even just casual acquaintances and expect shit not to go down? I think it's a good thing that people realize that social networks aren't some fantasy world where you can write whatever you want without consequences and just like the real world.

It also makes you look like a bit of a cunt for calling a dead girl a 'dumb bitch'. I'm not even sticking up for her. Killing yourself is always a stupid thing to do and the media have blown this out of proportion but there is no need to be saying shit like that about the dead.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

The media and the people who are maiking the Amanda Todd suicide out to be some sort of "inspirational" story and that she was an "angel" and now a "hero" is what annoys me more than anything. Did Amanda Todd deserve to die? No. BUT let's not forget Amanda Todd had a choice and she chose to commit suicide. She chose to take her own life when there so many better ways to handle the situation. Now if society see's that sort of action as an inspiration then, well, we're truly fucked. What if kids who are getting bullied followed Amanda's story, saw all the headlines claiming her as a "hero" and an "angel" and they decided to commit suicide just like Amanda, because they thought it was acceptable? We as a society, should be teaching our kids how to overcome odds, how to get on in life when it get's tough.

I can guarantee a majority of the people creating these memorial pages, creating YouTube videos and commenting on news sites about how they are effected and touched by Amanda's story have never fucking been to the poorest places in Africa, because if they had, they would be like "Amanda who...?"


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Another thing I've noticed is this talk of suicide being an act of 'strength.' Very silly talk around kids especially.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Call me callous, but people die everyday. Some people commit suicide everyday. What makes her so special? Why is she singled out as "inspirational?" What is so inspirational about her story? That she killed herself, removing herself from the equation when she could've fought back? It was a permanent solution to a temporary problem. She killed herself of her own volition. No one "made" her. People go through worse every day and they persevere, yet we never hear their stories. People always have a choice. She made hers. While it's a shame she died young, I can't see myself saying or feeling anything more than "Such a shame. If only she had been stronger..."


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's the way society is these days. The pathetic media in Australia were seemingly rejoicing when a convicted murderer (useless cunt who murdered a pioneer in heart surgery) was released from prison and deported back to Malaysia because he has Parkinson's. Sickening.

News breaks today that an animal who helped gang rape women in an attack on Sydney a few years back has been granted weekend release, and if he behaves himself, will get full parole next year - and the cunt media are welcoming it.

The whiteknights who are trying to advocate for Amanda Todd are so wound up in their own agenda that they fail to comprehend the real issue in this situation, and many others. The sooner society gets dealt with a reality slap in the face, the sooner that society can begin to rectify itself.


----------



## Rhys3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> /heelturn


Shoot on Amanda todd


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cactus said:


> So you think it's okay to write that comment then? He was a troll trying to get a reaction out of people on a touchy subject. Ever since the rise of social media, a lot of people have been hiding behind their computer screens making jokes and doing other shit that wouldn't be accepted in a real-life situation. Could imagine if that guy said that comment in front of his work colleagues, friends, family and even just casual acquaintances and expect shit not to go down? I think it's a good thing that people realize that social networks aren't some fantasy world where you can write whatever you want without consequences and just like the real world.
> 
> It also makes you look like a bit of a cunt for calling a dead girl a 'dumb bitch'. I'm not even sticking up for her. Killing yourself is always a stupid thing to do and the media have blown this out of proportion but there is no need to be saying shit like that about the dead.




the amount of fake grief for this girl is insane...thats the real problem here. So many people are ignoring the fact that she brought all this on herself. Bitch had every chance to seek help, and her parents should have checked her in to a psych program, but didnt.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

sXe_Maverick said:


> It's the way society is these days. The pathetic media in Australia were seemingly rejoicing when a convicted murderer (useless cunt who murdered a pioneer in heart surgery) was released from prison and deported back to Malaysia because he has Parkinson's. Sickening.
> 
> News breaks today that an animal who helped gang rape women in an attack on Sydney a few years back has been granted weekend release, and if he behaves himself, will get full parole next year - and the cunt media are welcoming it.
> 
> The whiteknights who are trying to advocate for Amanda Todd are so wound up in their own agenda that they fail to comprehend the real issue in this situation, and many others. The sooner society gets dealt with a reality slap in the face, the sooner that society can begin to rectify itself.


Those stories make me sick. Shoot them all is what I say.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> the amount of fake grief for this girl is insane...thats the real problem here. So many people are ignoring the fact that she brought all this on herself. Bitch had every chance to seek help, and her parents should have checked her in to a psych program, but didnt.


Yes, the fake grief and media attention is the problem but you make it out all the stuff that happened AFTER she died was all her fault. The MEDIA choose to turn this into some huge 'inspirational' bandwagon. You are angry at a girl who killed herself because the coverage is annoying you. That's why I think you are acting retarded.

I'm very out-spoken as someone who thinks suicide is totally moronic and the people who do it are selfish quitters, but I would never insult the dead like you are doing. 

Keep in mind also she was a 15 year old girl. Not many teens share their problems with their parents (I know I didn't) and like many other girls her age, she was an attention seeker and simply didn't settle for just getting help.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cactus said:


> Yes, the fake grief and media attention is the problem but you make it out all the stuff that happened AFTER she died was all her fault. The MEDIA choose to turn this into some huge 'inspirational' bandwagon. You are angry at a girl who killed herself because the coverage is annoying you. That's why I think you are acting retarded.
> 
> I'm very out-spoken as someone who thinks suicide is totally moronic and the people who do it are selfish quitters, but I would never insult the dead like you are doing.
> 
> Keep in mind also she was a 15 year old girl. Not many teens share their problems with their parents (I know I didn't) and like many other girls her age, she was an attention seeker and simply didn't settle for just getting help.


Who's insulting the dead? When someone gets what they FUCKING DESERVE, I'm going to tell it how it is. Alive, dead, in a coma...doesnt make a difference. 

And I'm having a REALLY fucking hard time believing that these parents didnt know what was wrong. When you find your daughter beaten and in a ditch, with cut scars, and severe anxiety, it's time to get her help. Whether she would have wanted it or not, she was crying for help while she was alive, but it's only after she's dead that people are calling for help.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> You guys aint seriously saying that just because she was a young white slim girl the media wanna push her story more now are you...........


btw....fantastic point made below.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Who's insulting the dead? When someone gets what they FUCKING DESERVE, I'm going to tell it how it is. Alive, dead, in a coma...doesnt make a difference.
> 
> And I'm having a REALLY fucking hard time believing that these parents didnt know what was wrong. When you find your daughter beaten and in a ditch, with cut scars, and severe anxiety, it's time to get her help. Whether she would have wanted it or not, she was crying for help while she was alive, but it's only after she's dead that people are calling for help.


You are a moron. See that I'm insulting you right here and you can actually say something back to me. You insulted a dead teenager so you are also a coward.

You said SHE "deserved it" because HER PARENTS DIDNT GET HER HELP, that doesn't even make any sense.

As for the kid who tweeted about wheres his brothers page, waiting for him to make it. Bullying and suicide are serious issues and when I hear people spewing garbage and ignorant comments it pisses me off.

When I was a young teen we travelled a lot and for a couple years I got bullied pretty bad, and the last thing I wanted to do was talk about it, it was tough than without social media ensuring the bullying is now non-fucking-stop. I'm here now because I eventually gained the right group of friends and confidence in myself that I stopped the bullies. But those nights when I wasn't so sure, the nights I almost made the wrong choice, I understand the mindset that happens.

What she did wasnt an act of strength it was desperation and what happened to her to get to that point was completely wrong.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This thread makes me :sadpanda

She's a young teen. She doesn't deserve to have a mistake ruin her life. She didn't deserve the torment. She went to three different schools to try to live a normal life. The bullying didn't end. Clearly she tried to overcome it. But no matter where you go, no matter where you turn you're being bullied...it's hard to hold on.

I don't blame her for killing herself. She hated her life. She felt alone, and unable to cope. It's the quitters way out, but some people just don't know how to be strong and prosper through.

The lack of understand in this thread, and the lack of empathy is sad. Mistakes shouldn't alter a life. She didn't deserve to be forced out because the torment was too much for her to handle.

Why couldn't they just leave her alone?

And that really goes for all bullying. Just let people be.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

If that were the case, I would've killed myself a long time ago. I too was bullied, perhaps not to the extent that some people go through, but when your own family members bully you at a young age, something's wrong. I got over it as time went on, though, although the bullying from random fools persisted until mid High School. I've just become so jaded and apathetic to it all, to people in general, that stories like this rarely do anything to me in an emotional sense. That's the world we live in - so much negativity and you end up not caring at all because nothing is going to change. That's just me, though. 

No, she didn't deserve to die, but killing herself was not the solution. There were other ways. People are cruel, though, as unfortunate as it may seem.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Perhaps. But she's still the victim. People are acting like she committed murder and deserved to die.

She made a egregious mistake, and suffered from it. Isn't that enough? Were the insults and harassment needed? When is enough really enough? 

People love to kick people when they're down. So tragic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Shouldn't backlash on how the media chooses which stories to cover be directed at the media itself as opposed to victims of bullying who resort to suicide? Just a thought. It's not AMANDA TODD's fault the media only cares about white teenage girls. Yeah it's a shame she killed herself and it would have been preferable if she could have found a way to tough it out and hold on until things got better, but it didn't go that way. Just because you may have been bullied before doesn't mean you know exactly what she went through and can speak with insight on her situation. Not all cases of bullying are the same, and you don't know the full story. Just, shut up and stop acting like self-righteous jackasses cause you're pretending to care about victims of bullying who don't get media coverage. fpalm I have more respect for honestly heartless "LOL BITCH DESERVED IT" responses than those. At least those guys are being honest and not trying to put themselves on a pedestal. Even though they're completely wrong and emotionally detached.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a pedestal. It's awesome. I got cupcakes up here with me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I know. We knocked it over last time we...convened. :ass


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't the media only chooses to cover "white, teenage girls", I think stories like this only get coverage when it results in suicide.

Bullying happens everyday and what that girl did happens everyday but you only will know when it ends in death. And it brings no light to the situation, other than cause people to be oversensitive or insensitive.

It's just something about society's fascination with death.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Media is pretty biased when it comes to kidnappings/disappearances too though. White girls > all.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> Shouldn't backlash on how the media chooses which stories to cover be directed at the media itself as opposed to victims of bullying who resort to suicide? Just a thought. It's not AMANDA TODD's fault the media only cares about white teenage girls. Yeah it's a shame she killed herself and it would have been preferable if she could have found a way to tough it out and hold on until things got better, but it didn't go that way. Just because you may have been bullied before doesn't mean you know exactly what she went through and can speak with insight on her situation. Not all cases of bullying are the same, and you don't know the full story. Just, shut up and stop acting like self-righteous jackasses cause you're pretending to care about victims of bullying who don't get media coverage.


A lot of people are projecting that irritation at the media towards the girl which I think is messed up. 

However, I don't like the fact that people are saying we don't know the whole story when numerous places have stated that this girl showed her breasts to a stranger at 12 years old and messed around with someone else's boyfriend. What else do we really need to know?



> *I have more respect for honestly heartless "LOL BITCH DESERVED IT" responses* than those. At least those guys are being honest and not trying to put themselves on a pedestal. Even though they're completely wrong and emotionally detached.


I don't. No one deserves to die over something like this. Shouldn't you be equally angry at the people grief leeching trying to act like this girl is a martyr of some kind and even calling her "brave" (yes I did see that word and it severely irked me).


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Media is pretty biased when it comes to kidnappings/disappearances too though. White girls > all.


Well, for the most part. For instance, the little girl who was found dead recently. CNN/HLN has been all over that shit.

Meanwhile:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/09/amir-jennings-missing-black-boy-white-girl_n_1868361.html

Missing for nearly a year and little to no media coverage. And fact is, when he's officially announced as dead, the media will be all over it. Trayvon wouldn't have gotten all the coverage his situation did, if he was only wounded and not murdered. Not as much about skin color, as it is actual death, that intrigues the media and society.


And not to sound racist but black kids rarely kill themselves, they kill other people.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well first of all I'm not angry at all, with anyone, lol. This story doesn't do anything for me emotionally. Shit happens all the time, like people have been saying.

Why would a 12 year old girl showing her breasts and having sex with someone in a "relationship" (high school is serious shit btw) have any relevance on how we view the story at all? Are we supposed to expect adult behavior from a teenage girl? When I was her age I was more mature, but that doesn't mean I should expect EVERYONE to be when they're that age. I also didn't live in a time where most kids were on the internet.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait, so she fucked a high school aged kid?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

IDK when the "affair" (lol we're talking about kids here btw) occurred. Doesn't matter. Jr high, high school, whatever. It's still being given way too much importance by Amanda Todd critics (lol @ such a group of people existing).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

El Chapo said:


> And fact is, when he's officially announced as dead, the media will be all over it. Trayvon wouldn't have gotten all the coverage his situation did, if he was only wounded and not murdered. Not as much about skin color, as it is actual death, that intrigues the media and society.
> 
> 
> And not to sound racist but black kids rarely kill themselves, they kill other people.


The Trayvon story was clearly a racially charged story. The news doesn't do stories about people who are just wounded anyway so obviously it wouldn't have gotten mainstream attention. 



CamillePunk said:


> Why would a 12 year old girl showing her breasts and having sex with someone in a "relationship" (high school is serious shit btw) have any relevance on how we view the story at all?


It's relevant because most bullying cases involve people who are picked on for things that they can't control. They're tormented just for being who they are (appearance, race, sexual orientation, unusual mannerisms, etc.). Giving a story like this precedence over stories of kids driven to suicide just because of things beyond their control is far more worthy of attention. I know that people are saying that she was immature but very few 12 year old girls go on webcam shows looking for attention from creepy adults.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> It's relevant because most bullying cases involve people who are picked on for things that they can't control. They're tormented just for being who they are (appearance, race, sexual orientation, unusual mannerisms, etc.). Giving a story like this precedent over stories of kids driven to suicide just because of things beyond their control is far more worthy of attention. I know that people are saying that she was immature but very few 12 year old girls go on webcam shows looking for attention from creepy adults.


So once again it's a matter of the media's coverage priorities, something the bullying/suicide victim can't control.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree. That's mainly why people are criticizing this girl. If she didn't get all this attention then there wouldn't be a story to criticize. The same could be said for the Natalee Holloway case which involved a girl getting drunk while underage and leaving with a group of guys who ran a train on her then killed her. We heard about this case for MONTHS yet people didn't want to mention those details which would affect the amount of sympathy people had for her.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> The Trayvon story was clearly a racially charged story. The news doesn't do stories about people who are just wounded anyway so obviously it wouldn't have gotten mainstream attention.


If Trayvon was white, it still would have gotten national coverage, maybe not as much but some, nonetheless.

All you did was clarify what I said, media & society is fascinated with death, which is why any form of bullying only gets national coverage when it results in a death.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

LET'S TAKE OUT OUR ANGER TOWARDS THE MEDIA AND THEIR PORTRAYAL OF THE STORY ON THE DEAD GIRL!!! Real mature guys. The people making comments like "She got what she deserved" or "She would be happy about all the attention" are as repulsiv, as those who get on the sympathy bandwagon with Facebook essays about bullying so on and so forth.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> You are a moron. See that I'm insulting you right here and you can actually say something back to me. You insulted a dead teenager so you are also a coward.
> 
> You said SHE "deserved it" because HER PARENTS DIDNT GET HER HELP, that doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> ...



:lmao are you retarded? 

I didnt say she deserved it. I called her weak, I called her selfish. No one DESERVES being bullied. But when her parents refused to get her help, why the fuck should the world feel sorry? Bad things like this happen every day. Kids in third world countries are dying every day from alot worse things than suicide as a result of bullying. Where's the outrage over that? The girl literally BEGGED for attention, and anyone who couldnt see that (ESPECIALLY the people who cared about her the most) in front of their face, is outright ignorant. 

And even if she was alive, she wouldnt be able to rebut anything I say on an internet forum. I fail to see what someones inability to "defend themselves against the vile remarks from Ziggler Mark on WF" has anything to do with this. Ive had a friend kill himself, and he did it because he was fed up with his life. Our circle of friends--we all LOVED the kid--basically said months after the fact that what he did was selfish. He left a fiance, a son, and his parents grieving. Why? Because he was overwhelmed with the pressures of life. 

If you cant let the fucking storm pass in your life, and feel that the only way to deal with it is to KILL YOURSELF, then you're a coward. Whatever happened to facing your problems? Whatever happened to weathering the storm? Society today is so fucked up that the only way for some people to get through the pain, is to kill themselves. Not realizing that their pain may be "over", but their friends and family are now the ones who must live through the unbearable pain of living without them anymore.

But hey, you're right...I took a potshot at a dead girl. I'm the moron. :bosh


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> If Trayvon was white, it still would have gotten national coverage, maybe not as much but some, nonetheless.
> 
> All you did was clarify what I said, media & society is fascinated with death, which is why any form of bullying only gets national coverage when it results in a death.


EXACTLY the point though, he won't get as much coverage solely because of his skin colour.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> You are a moron. See that I'm insulting you right here and you can actually say something back to me. You insulted a dead teenager so you are also a coward.


LOL this doesn't make any sense.
If a girl acts like a slut you can call her that but when she dies you are not allowed to say that because it's a cowardly act because she can not response?

Ziggler Mark is right, if someone is a slut it doesn't matter if she is dead, alive or in coma. How is it insulting the death if you mention what this person did when he/she was alive?
That's like saying I mock a death Owen Hart by saying how he botched the piledriver against Steve Austin and how he was a coward for not calling him 
*2 years before his death*
How is it mocking the death? I never heard anybody saying that the corpse is a slut, I never heard someone saying that her ghost acts like a bitch.

Some people should better read some posts twice before jumping on a R.I.P. Amanda bandwagon and posting nonsense "OMG U R HAPPY THAT A LITTLE GIRL IZ DEAD U ANIMAL"

Crashing a funeral is disrespecting dead people, pissing on a grave is disrespecting dead people, vandalizing graves is disrespecting dead people, lying after the death of someone how he was a thief and immoral is disrespecting death people but not telling the truth what this person did when she was alive, no matter if it's something nice or not, because that person decides if the people will tell nice things about her or not


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DualShock said:


> Some people should better read some posts twice before jumping on a R.I.P. Amanda bandwagon and posting nonsense "OMG U R HAPPY THAT A LITTLE GIRL IZ DEAD U ANIMAL"


That's what annoys me the most. People coming in here accusing us of saying things that no one ever said. 



> Crashing a funeral is disrespecting dead people, pissing on a grave is disrespecting dead people, vandalizing graves is disrespecting dead people, *lying after the death of someone how he was a thief and immoral is disrespecting death people* but not telling the truth what this person did when she was alive, no matter if it's something nice or not, because that person decides if the people will tell nice things about her or not


I completely agree. Especially with the bolded part.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

Guy, even though millions of people died under Hilter's regime, you can't call him evil or a murderer because he is dead and he can't respond to that so if you do you are a coward.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

DualShock said:


> LOL this doesn't make any sense.
> *If a girl acts like a slut you can call her that* but when she dies you are not allowed to say that because it's a cowardly act because she can not response?
> 
> Ziggler Mark is right, if someone is a slut it doesn't matter if she is dead, alive or in coma. How is it insulting the death if you mention what this person did when he/she was alive?
> ...


What in the hell gives you the right to call some child you don't know a slut? That says a lot more about your personality than hers. If you view some little girl that way you have problems I cant help you with. The average person doesn't look at little kids like that. Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> What in the hell gives you the right to call some child you don't know a slut? That says a lot more about your personality than hers. If you view some little girl that way you have problems I cant help you with. The average person doesn't look at little kids like that. Just pointing out the obvious.


what gives YOU the right to call her a saint?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> What in the hell gives you the right to call some child you don't know a slut? That says a lot more about your personality than hers. If you view some little girl that way you have problems I cant help you with. The average person doesn't look at little kids like that. Just pointing out the obvious.


I'd say her pouring her heart out to the world gives anyone the right to comment on what she did, even if it's not always pleasant.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> What in the hell gives you the right to call some child you don't know a slut? That says a lot more about your personality than hers. If you view some little girl that way you have problems I cant help you with. The average person doesn't look at little kids like that. Just pointing out the obvious.


You know that we don't talk about a "little child" who killed herself because of Hello Kitty or Hannah Montana.
Just one question, do you have a problem that someone calls her a slut without knowing her personally or do you have a problem that she is a child?
If the first one bothers you, well I don't know Kim Kardashian personally either and know what she did with Ray J.
If the second one bothers you, well it's just to easy to call her a little girl or child now but when she did some things she knew how to do it like an adult. If someone acts like a slut I will call her a slut no matter if she is 13 years or 55 years old.
She didn't thought about the consequences at this time because she was too young? Bullshit
Like I already said, I knew even with my 5 years that it's inappropriate to flash my penis and she sure knew with her 13 years that she can get into trouble for flashing her boobs
Somebody told her that she is beautiful and used the poor girl because she thought he loves her? Once again, bullshit. Do you know how many girls get compliments, even 13y olds, be it by her fellow 13y olds or by some old creeps and not every girl has sex with the first one who makes her compliments, no matter if the girl is 25, 18 or 13 years old.

But hey, act like an idiot, a gangster, a bully (I mean the real bullies, not what you think), a hooligan or a slut even if you are 10, 13 or 15 years old because you are so tough and YOLO and when you fuck up you are a little child again who needs protection. Like that tough girl who got uppercutted by the bus driver and all of sudden she is the poor victim and thanks to the guys like you no wonder it works in the current society


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> What in the hell gives you the right to call some child you don't know a slut? That says a lot more about your personality than hers. If you view some little girl that way you have problems I cant help you with. The average person doesn't look at little kids like that. Just pointing out the obvious.


Teenager flashing her tits on an Internet webcam chat to an older man as well as knowingly sleeping with a boy in a relationship. The sole fact that she admitted to such things on the platform that she did as well as drinking bleach and being dragged out of a ditch is nothing more than a cry for attention and in doing so, gave everyone who saw the video or heard the story the right to call her whatever the fuck they want. 

Fuck Amanda Todd, an attention craved little girl with absolutely no sense of self worth due to her own actions, all the while having a finger pointed at those who called her names. Let me guess, you're teetering on the point of calling me a sociopathic asshole, right? 

Maybe I should go hang myself, that'll prevent you from calling me names...


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> Teenager flashing her tits on an Internet webcam chat to an older man as well as knowingly sleeping with a boy in a relationship. The sole fact that she admitted to such things on the platform that she did as well as drinking bleach and being dragged out of a ditch is nothing more than a cry for attention and in doing so, gave everyone who saw the video or heard the story the right to call her whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Fuck Amanda Todd, an attention craved little girl with absolutely no sense of self worth due to her own actions, all the while having a finger pointed at those who called her names. Let me guess, you're teetering on the point of calling me a sociopathic asshole, right?
> 
> Maybe I should go hang myself, that'll prevent you from calling me names...




You sure do seem heartless and have no compassion. You fail to realize that even though she did this on her own she didn't really because she was talked into it and then regretted it. A slut would do these things and not regret it so she was no slut. 

A lot of young girls her age do things for attention, things they didn't really want to do but did it anyway to be accepted.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with GlassBreaks. Nothing of value was lost... Seriously, flashing your boobs on the internet and thinking there won't be consequences? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GlassBreaks said:


> Fuck Amanda Todd, an attention craved little girl with absolutely no sense of self worth due to her own actions, all the while having a finger pointed at those who called her names.


Say that to her family in person.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> You sure do seem heartless and have no compassion. You fail to realize that even though she did this on her own she didn't really because she was talked into it and then regretted it. A slut would do these things and not regret it so she was no slut.
> 
> A lot of young girls her age do things for attention, things they didn't really want to do but did it anyway to be accepted.


I'm not heartless and if I was going to be sad for anyone in this situation, it's the family, which I am. Flash your tits on the Internet? Fine. Get stalked by the adult that you flashed on Facebook? Fine. Move to a different school and neighborhood? Fine. Keep your Facebook and get stalked again? Fine. Sleep with some girl's boyfriend? Fine. Drink bleach? Fine.

Where the line is drawn was the cry for attention with her announcing to the world via Youtube all these things. Pretty much like, "Oh, hi! I did all these things and people don't like me for it. They're bad people! Don't you know the world revolves around my feelings?!?!" 

Let's think about this here for a minute: 

You're getting stalked on Facebook? What do you do? Keep Facebook. How difficult would it have been to delete it?

You're lonely and depressed because you have no friends? What do you do? Sleep with some other little girl's boyfriend. Surely that will make you some friends!

You're depressed over all of this? What do you do? Drink bleach. Then you announce to the world that you drank bleach for some kind of e-sympathy. Don't you think that if you had already revealed personal things about yourself on the Internet previously and it did not get you the response that you wanted, that you would shy from doing such a thing again?

Why should I feel sorry for her? She was bullied. Almost every little boy and girl ever has been bullied to some extent. There are stories in this thread of such things. The finger is pointed at her actions. Amanda Todd wasn't bullied into killing herself. Amanda Todd was bullied into reclusion maybe, but that is her fault and are the consequences for the actions she committed. Those bullies didn't slip a noose around her neck. Amanda Todd hung herself to kill herself. 

You talk about wanting attention and let me tell you this: Amanda Todd was an extremely attractive teenager. She could have gotten all the attention from guys that she wanted unless she had some serious personality disorder and even then, some guys would let that slip because they are bastions for punishment. 

By the way, I never called her a slut. So your "slut" buck stops there. 



Headliner said:


> Say that to her family in person.


I'm using the Internet to vent my frustrations and feelings. Kind of like, err, Amanda Todd.



HEELKris said:


> I agree with GlassBreaks. Nothing of value was lost... Seriously, flashing your boobs on the internet and thinking there won't be consequences? Wow. Just wow.


I didn't mean it in the sense that she wasn't worth anything. She clearly had no self worth is what I said - which is how one views themselves, not how others view you. She clearly didn't think anything of herself and that's no one else's fault but hers.

Do I feel sorry for her? No. There's people with real problems in this world, like some Soldier manning an M249 at OP Mace right now or a parent wondering how they're going to feed their children.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Say that to her family in person.


Would you go to the father of Chris Benoit and tell it in his face that his son is a monster?
I guess not so why this example with the family of Amanda Todd? Judging by your earlier posts I really expected better from you than some tricky post that is unfair and tbh makes no sense


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Glass breaks has emerged as my favorite poster in this thread

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Psh. I'm fucking awesome, and my posts were fucking awesome. Get on my level.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Say that to her family in person.


If her family doesn't consider her a slutty attention whore, they are idiots, tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DualShock said:


> Would you go to the father of Chris Benoit and tell it in his face that his son is a monster?
> I guess not so why this example with the family of Amanda Todd? Judging by your earlier posts I really expected better from you than some tricky post that is unfair and tbh makes no sense


Even Benoit's father knows he's a monster. C'mon son.


Cat said:


> If her family doesn't consider her a slutty attention whore, they are idiots, tbh.


She was young and stupid. What she did was very common.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

and being bullied for what she did is pretty common as well. in fact, it happens a lot, that's what high school drama is like.

she killed herself because she couldn't handle what kids were saying about her, I find that very sad and cowardly as it puts her family through a lot as well. Did she really think any of this immature bullshit would matter once she graduated?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Would you go to the father of Chris Benoit and tell it in his face that his son is a monster?
> I guess not so why this example with the family of Amanda Todd? Judging by your earlier posts I really expected better from you than some tricky post that is unfair and tbh makes no sense


Apparently Amanda Todd was too afraid to talk to her parents - but it is expected of others to do so.

What could they possibly do, Headliner? 

Attack me? Defend their daughter and how she was such a sweet little angel that kept making the same mistakes that got her into the predicament in the first place? How could they possibly refute my claim that she had absolutely no self worth? She loved herself too much that she tried to off herself at least twice? 

C'mon.

I think I'm going to go cut an onion to drum up some crocodile tears for her right now. Maybe I can even get involved in the awesome Amanda Todd posts circulating on Facebook if I were cool enough.

:batista3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> She was young and stupid. *What she did was very common.*


No it isn't. Especially when someone is 12 years old.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GlassBreaks said:


> Apparently Amanda Todd was too afraid to talk to her parents - but it is expected of others to do so.
> 
> What could they possibly do, Headliner?
> 
> ...


The point was, going around saying fuck random suicide victim 19283 like nobody is suppose to care is pretty silly. 

Then the minute something like that happens to one of your family members, you show sympathy.



kobra860 said:


> No it isn't. Especially when someone is 12 years old.


In this day and age it's more and more likely. What she did was wrong, but I wouldn't go around calling her a slut for being a kid that was easily manipulated by some older dude out there.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

I feel for the girl's family but that doesn't excuse the fact that she exposed her self online. You showed your boobs on webcam, what exactly do you expect to happen? Her killing herself was just the easy way out. Any strong minded person would fight back or atleast get some dirt on those who were spreading the rumars. She made it sound like being a loner is so horrible, it actually isn't too bad being a loner. Anyway, home schooling would have been better then changing schools but I guess her parents didn't consider it at the time. Also if she tried to kill herself before, why didn't they take action and keep her in their site while she was going through this shit?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The point was, going around saying fuck random suicide victim 19283 like nobody is suppose to care is pretty silly.
> 
> Then the minute something like that happens to one of your family members, you show sympathy.


I think your overwhelming sense of know all is quite shallow, to be honest. It's best not to presume what others are thinking.

I call it like I see it. Without going into detail, I've disowned a female cousin of mine for being a trashy piece of shit, and I couldn't give two fucks what happens to her. Seriously. They say blood is blood and it is to an extent, but it only goes so far. 

And no one is a "victim" of suicide. It's what they wanted. It'd be like me having the chance to fuck say...Velvet Sky and then claiming afterwards that I was the "victim" of smashing the hottest girl ever when I wanted to all along.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> In this day and age it's more and more likely. What she did was wrong, but I wouldn't go around calling her a slut for being a kid that was easily manipulated by some older dude out there.


How does someone manipulate a 12 year old girl to expose her breasts on the internet to an adult? Women in this thread and throughout the internet weren't doing stuff like this at 12 so you shouldn't make excuses for her.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

You guys DO realize she is a kid, right? A kid who obviously wasn't thinking clearly.

She's not an adult who knows in full the consequences of such things. And I hope you guys realize how common this stuff is. I mean naked pictures and such, not the suicide.

Senior year of HS and naked pictures get sent around a lot.



kobra860 said:


> How does someone manipulate a 12 year old girl to expose her breasts on the internet to an adult? Women in this thread and throughout the internet weren't doing stuff like this at 12 so you shouldn't make excuses for her.


 Umm because women in this thread grew up in a time where the Internet wasn't as big..?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ignore this. Posted in above post.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GlassBreaks said:


> I think your overwhelming sense of know all is quite shallow, to be honest. It's best not to presume what others are thinking.
> 
> I call it like I see it. Without going into detail, I've disowned a female cousin of mine for being a trashy piece of shit, and I couldn't give two fucks what happens to her. Seriously. They say blood is blood and it is to an extent, but it only goes so far.
> 
> And no one is a "victim" of suicide. It's what they wanted. It'd be like me having the chance to fuck say...Velvet Sky and then claiming afterwards that I was the "victim" of smashing the hottest girl ever when I wanted to all along.


So basically you're a pretty heartless guy who doesn't care about his own family members that are going through rough times. 


kobra860 said:


> How does someone manipulate a 12 year old girl to expose her breasts on the internet to an adult? Women in this thread and throughout the internet weren't doing stuff like this at 12 so you shouldn't make excuses for her.


Do you know how easy it is to influence a kid?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Striker said:


> You guys DO realize she is a kid, right? A kid who obviously wasn't thinking clearly.
> 
> She's not an adult who knows in full the consequences of such things. *And I hope you guys realize how common this stuff is. I mean naked pictures * and such, not the suicide.


Not in 7th grade! Especially for some webcam show with a bunch of pedophiles. She didn't accidentally stumble across the website.



Headliner said:


> Do you know how easy it is to influence a kid?


So you're saying that she's the type of girl who's stupid enough to fall for the creepy guy in a van offering candy? If she's that stupid then she probably should be accompanied by a chaperone at all times.

I'm not buying that at all. She knew what she was doing.


----------



## dakota5369 (Oct 20, 2012)

i dont get it. bullying has been around for centuries, it isnt new. it sucks, but its part of growing up. this new generation of kids is really weak and its our fault for raising them that way. if you are going to kill yourself because someone was mean to you on facebook, i am not going to say go ahead, but man, really?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So basically you're a pretty heartless guy who doesn't care about his own family members that are going through rough times.


No, I'm a guy who calls a fair game. I thought I had made that clear. 

If you act like a piece of shit, then you are a piece of shit - be it family or not. But again with the know all - who said anything about my cousin going through rough times? She's a piece of shit who had every opportunity in the world to not be a piece of shit, but she's still a piece of shit. If one of my family members kills someone that is not in self defense or in defense of a defenseless other, they are a murderer. Them being family doesn't change that. But you know, only Chris Benoit's dad can claim their own for what they are, right? 


Headliner said:


> Even Benoit's father knows he's a monster. C'mon son.


unk2


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

kobra I know girls who have sent naked pictures in 6th grade...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> So you're saying that she's the type of girl who's stupid enough to fall for the creepy guy in a van offering candy? If she's that stupid then she probably should be accompanied by a chaperone at all times.
> 
> I'm not buying that at all. She knew what she was doing.


What I'm saying is that kids more inclined to do immature, stupid things in order to get the attention of people they are interested in. 


GlassBreaks said:


> No, I'm a guy who calls a fair game. I thought I had made that clear.
> 
> If you act like a piece of shit, then you are a piece of shit - be it family or not. But again with the know all - who said anything about my cousin going through rough times? She's a piece of shit who had every opportunity in the world to not be a piece of shit, but she's still a piece of shit. If one of my family members kills someone that is not in self defense or in defense of a defenseless other, they are a murderer. Them being family doesn't change that. But you know, only Chris Benoit's dad can claim their own for what they are, right?


It's a complete difference in culture and beliefs then. I couldn't bring myself to disown and basically hate my own family members because they turn out a certain way. I love them the same no matter how they turn out, and just encourage them to do better whether they listen or not. 



> unk2


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> It's a complete difference in culture and beliefs then. I couldn't bring myself to disown and basically hate my own family members because they turn out a certain way. I love them the same no matter how they turn out, and just encourage them to do better whether they listen or not.


AGAIN with the know all! Unbelievable.

Who says I disowned her because she turned out a certain way? I disowned her because she is a piece of shit. Like, not showing up to an immediate relative's funeral because you got wasted on Bourbon Street the night before and then having the gall to show up at the restaurant for a free meal hungover afterwards not even trying to hide it as one of the MINOR things contributing towards her shitbaggedness.



>


You're going in circles here. Posting a photo of Benoit's kid doesn't prove anything. Dude was fucking sick, no doubt about it, and may his wife and kid rest in peace. However, just because someone is family doesn't make their actions less critical. That's a completely hypocritical stance on the situation. You can't cite an instance where a family member calls a spade a spade when it works for your viewpoint and then back away from the stance when it applies to you directly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GlassBreaks said:


> AGAIN with the know all! Unbelievable.
> 
> *Who says I disowned her because she turned out a certain way? I disowned her because she is a piece of shit.* Like, not showing up to an immediate relative's funeral because you got wasted on Bourbon Street the night before and then having the gall to show up at the restaurant for a free meal hungover afterwards not even trying to hide it as one of the MINOR things contributing towards her shitbaggedness.


You answered your own question.


> You're going in circles here. Posting a photo of Benoit's kid doesn't prove anything. Dude was fucking sick, no doubt about it, and may his wife and kid rest in peace. However, just because someone is family doesn't make their actions less critical. That's a completely hypocritical stance on the situation. You can't cite an instance where a family member calls a spade a spade when it works for your viewpoint and then back away from the stance when it applies to you directly.


You gave me the Punk troll face when I mentioned that Benoit's father knows he's a piece of shit. So I posted the picture of Daddy Benoit's grandson so further prove the point. Pretty simple.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> I'm not heartless and if I was going to be sad for anyone in this situation, it's the family, which I am. Flash your tits on the Internet? Fine. Get stalked by the adult that you flashed on Facebook? Fine. Move to a different school and neighborhood? Fine. Keep your Facebook and get stalked again? Fine. Sleep with some girl's boyfriend? Fine. Drink bleach? Fine.
> 
> Where the line is drawn was the cry for attention with her announcing to the world via Youtube all these things. Pretty much like, "Oh, hi! I did all these things and people don't like me for it. They're bad people! Don't you know the world revolves around my feelings?!?!"
> 
> ...


you were better off leaving this post in the thread, and not responding after that. You're actually ruining my opinion of you


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> You answered your own question.


No, I responded to your Christlike attitude of seemingly knowing everything. Doing things that classify you as a piece of shit is not "turning out a certain way". Doing things that classify you as a piece of shit make you a piece of shit because of the way you act, not the way you are. If she had made an honest mistake and missed the funeral, she's not a bad person and I wouldn't classify that as an event that lead to her disownment. But since she knowingly did what she did and had no shame, it's the act itself that caused the disownment.



> You gave me the Punk troll face when I mentioned that Benoit's father knows he's a piece of shit. So I posted the picture of Daddy Benoit's grandson so further prove the point. Pretty simple.


Apparently not simple enough. 

I gave you the Punk troll face when you first presumed that my aforementioned cousin was "going through rough times", calling me "heartless" in the process after I labeled her as a piece of shit. I quoted you from an earlier post claiming that Benoit's dad knew he was a monster, which you all of a sudden agree with family calling a spade a spade after DualShock called you out on it. I guess Chris Benoit's dad isn't heartless then. But when someone else does it, there's different beliefs and culture because when it applies to you, you could never do it.



Ziggler Mark said:


> you were better off leaving this post in the thread, and not responding after that. You're actually ruining my opinion of you


:hayden

Oh no, someone doesn't like the way I act, better go drink some bleach and make a flashcard video about it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GlassBreaks said:


> No, I responded to your Christlike attitude of seemingly knowing everything. Doing things that classify you as a piece of shit is not "turning out a certain way". Doing things that classify you as a piece of shit make you a piece of shit because of the way you act, not the way you are. If she had made an honest mistake and missed the funeral, she's not a bad person and I wouldn't classify that as an event that lead to her disownment. But since she knowingly did what she did and had no shame, it's the act itself that caused the disownment.


Oh, so you disowned her over a couple of her own actions. Even worse. 


> Apparently not simple enough.
> 
> I gave you the Punk troll face when you first presumed that my aforementioned cousin was "going through rough times", calling me "heartless" in the process after I labeled her as a piece of shit. I quoted you from an earlier post claiming that Benoit's dad knew he was a monster, which you all of a sudden agree with family calling a spade a spade after DualShock called you out on it. I guess Chris Benoit's dad isn't heartless then. But when someone else does it, there's different beliefs and culture because when it applies to you, you could never do it.


lol @ the idea of DualShock calling me out on anything. Child please. :kobe

The difference here is that Benoit killed his son. She killed herself.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

GlassBreaks said:


> :hayden
> 
> Oh no, someone doesn't like the way I act, better go drink some bleach and make a flashcard video about it.



you seem pretty upset. I still think you make valid points, but you're just not gaining any ground. You keep going on and making the same circular argument.

oh and, Head...



Headliner said:


> The difference here is that Benoit killed his son. She killed herself.


Benoit ultimately killed himself, no?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you seem pretty upset. I still think you make valid points, but you're just not gaining any ground. You keep going on and making the same circular argument.


I'm past the point of the Amanda Todd bullshit. I'm just saying that if it's okay for Benoit's dad to supposedly label his son as a "monster", then it's okay for me to label a relative as a "piece of shit" and not be a cold, heartless person as Headliner claimed. 



Headliner said:


> Yes, but let's look at what the Russo mark said:
> 
> It's easily justifiable to go to the father of Chris Benoit to tell him he was a piece of shit because he killed Grandfather Benoit's grandson. On the other hand, it wouldn't be as justified to go to Todd's family to say "fuck that stupid slutty bitch".


Where are you getting anyone who would go up to her family and say such a thing? Did you misread my posts? All I said was that they would have no retort to her having no self worth...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you seem pretty upset. I still think you make valid points, but you're just not gaining any ground. You keep going on and making the same circular argument.
> 
> oh and, Head...
> 
> ...


Yes, but let's look at what the Russo mark said:


DualShock said:


> Would you go to the father of Chris Benoit and tell it in his face that his son is a monster?
> I guess not so why this example with the family of Amanda Todd? Judging by your earlier posts I really expected better from you than some tricky post that is unfair and tbh makes no sense


It's easily justifiable to go to the father of Chris Benoit to tell him he was a piece of shit because he killed Grandfather Benoit's grandson. On the other hand, it wouldn't be as justified to go to Todd's family to say "fuck that stupid slutty bitch".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Somehow this turned into a Benoit discussion. The padlock is about to come out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GlassBreaks said:


> I'm past the point of the Amanda Todd bullshit. I'm just saying that if it's okay for Benoit's dad to supposedly label his son as a "monster", then it's okay for me to label a relative as a "piece of shit" and not be a cold, heartless person as Headliner claimed.
> 
> 
> Where are you getting anyone who would go up to her family and say such a thing? Did you misread my posts? All I said was that they would have no retort to her having no self worth...





> Fuck Amanda Todd, an attention craved little girl with absolutely no sense of self worth due to her own actions, all the while having a finger pointed at those who called her names. Let me guess, you're teetering on the point of calling me a sociopathic asshole, right?


.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> .


Spot on as usual.

Attention craved little girl with no self worth = "stupid slutty bitch". Got it.

:lmao

"." indeed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Um, my statement was only partially toward you. It was more of a general statement. Read it again, and compare it to what you said.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Um, my statement was only partially toward you. It was more of a general statement. Read it again, and compare it to what you said.


Oh really, what part of it was partially directed towards me? This whole discussion about family and whatnot was spurred on by you originally telling me to go to her family and say that, isn't it? 

While it would be neither in my want or on any level of tact to approach her family about it, why did you even reply with that anyway? What does me saying "Fuck Amanda Todd" have to do with me confronting her family about it? Do you think my opinion would change in their presence? 

Would you approach other innocent relative bystanders in high profile things, like the fathers of Timothy McVeigh or Ted Kaczynski? Just for the purpose of an analogy, of course...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how in the world did this shit turn into a fucking benoit debate? this is awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The point is there's people who care about her. Friends, advocates of anti-bullying/suicide groups, etc. So to say fuck her like she's a piece of garbage is just reckless talking. She didn't do nothing to anyone. She simply did a selfish act due to issues that are very serious in society.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Headliner said:


> The point is there's people who care about her. Friends, advocates of anti-bullying/suicide groups, etc. So to say fuck her like she's a piece of garbage is just reckless talking. She didn't do nothing to anyone. She simply did a selfish act due to issues that are very serious in society.


I can agree with your general sentiments but not wholeheartedly. Could I have chosen better wording to express my distaste for this entire ordeal? Of course. But better wording isn't going to change the fact that I still couldn't give a fuck that she killed herself, especially with the events surrounding her that she got into her damn self. Like I said, she was not bullied into killing herself. She might have been bullied into reclusion, but she was not bullied into drinking bleach and whatnot. She made that choice and she'll get no sympathy from me. 

That's all.


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not reading the whole thread, only the last few posts.



Headliner said:


> Friends, advocates of anti-bullying/suicide groups, etc.


I feel that it's the people who are glorifying her post-mortem that are the problem. She took the easy way out and everyone and their mother cried, despite the fact that there are numerous suicides committed by her peers all around the world and no one really gives a damn as much as they did for Amanda Todd. I'm not saying it justifies the people harassing her now, but it's a tough pill to swallow for others and I don't blame them.

not-so tl;dr: The haters can choke on a chode.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Amanda definitely did reckless choices and actions, and the fact that she killed herself is a pretty selfish and extreme act in my view.

But; I know this will sound cheesy, but if this was a person you knew and cared about all of you who are dissing her in so many ways would probably IP track everyone who talked trash about her and burn their house down.

Maybe I'm being too much of a "soft heart" here, but who knows what kind of shit she went trough and the personal problems she had before she did all of this? Maybe she desperately wanted to fit in and be acknowledged, and ended up going to extents which she later regretted.

Plus as Headliner stated before, she was still young and easily manipulated by older guys who know how to 'talk' their way into making her do that. It would be a lot more understandable if she was already an adult, but she was a young teenager with little knowledge about life (it seems) and judging by her past sorrows, I'm sure she wasn't in the best state of mind and self-esteem.*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hitler committed suicide too. He only gets hate though.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

As cruel as this might sound, most of it is her fault. And I know I'm gonna get replies like "well she killed herself did you even see the video etc etc" I know, I know. It's sad when people kill themselves but for christ sakes, people kill themselves everyday. People die everyday PERIOD. This girl doesn't deserve any special treatment just because she exploited her problems publicly. Does any part of me feel bad because she's dead? Yeah because she's dead, of course somewhere inside of me is gonna feel bad, BUT..

Who flashed her breasts? Who hooked up with another girl's boyfriend? Amanda Todd. And I'm pretty sure age is gonna be brought up in this situation "well she was 14, she didn't know at her age what to do and what not to do" she had PARENTS to help her not get into ridiculous situations/drama like that. Did they help? Nope, and it's pretty obvious they didn't help much when she got into all of that crazy-ness at the point where it made her take her own life.

So to sum it up, she wasn't really bullied, she's the one who put herself into those situations. So 70% of the reason why she's no longer with us is her fault and 30% isn't her fault, it's her parents and probably other things.

Come at me with the hate, but I just had to make this post. But then again, I sorta've have no room to talk because I'm sure this girl had just as much issues as I have.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This Thread is still going? That bitch killed herself, it's over. There is no point in discussing this any longer.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoyK said:


> But; I know this will sound cheesy, but if this was a person you knew and cared about all of you who are dissing her in so many ways would probably IP track everyone who talked trash about her and burn their house down.


Why? There are all sorts of people on the internet. You can't expect everyone to have the same amount of sympathy. 



> Plus as Headliner stated before, she was still young and easily manipulated by older guys who know how to 'talk' their way into making her do that.


Another person making excuses for her? She was 12 years old. Despite what some people are saying here, it's extremely rare for a 12 year old girl to expose her breasts to a stranger without knowing what she was doing. There's no way for some older man to manipulate a young girl over the internet to do something like that unless she already planned on doing it.



AwSmash said:


> Hitler committed suicide too. He only gets hate though.


He might have gotten sympathy if he sent out naked photos.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Why? There are all sorts of people on the internet. You can't expect everyone to have the same amount of sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> Another person making excuses for her? She was 12 years old. *Despite what some people are saying here, it's extremely rare for a 12 year old girl to expose her breasts to a stranger without knowing what she was doing. There's no way for some older man to manipulate a young girl over the internet to do something like that unless she already planned on doing it.*


I don't know what world you live in.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Amanda Todd had a role to play into this too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6EUbwdUhvs&feature=plcp


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

TheAmazingChamp said:


> Amanda Todd had a role to play into this too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6EUbwdUhvs&feature=plcp


Duh, she had a role in it, she killed herself!


Seriously, why do you constantly come into threads and reply with 1 sentence that adds no insight or a link to your video?

I'm sure nobody wants to watch your video and I'm surprised you haven't been banned.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I find it incredible that this thread is still going on.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Duh, she had a role in it, she killed herself!
> 
> 
> Seriously, why do you constantly come into threads and reply with 1 sentence that adds no insight or a link to your video?
> ...


Being banned for giving your opinion?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It's not about giving an opinion, it's about using logic (how can she not have a role in her own suicide) and not only commenting on certain threads, just because you have a Youtube video.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Has the story of Malala Yousafzai (the 14 year old shot in the head by Taliban assailants over her call for more education rights for women) gained as much coverage over your side of the world as the suicide case has?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, HLN talks about it pretty heavily.

It's gotten more coverage on the Turner networks than Amanda Todd has.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Well I can't say it's 'good news' per se, but it's good to see that this 'anti-bullying' campaign hasn't overshadowed matters of more worldly significance (at least in parts of the US from what I gather). 

Again, I maintain that the prioritisation of stupid social media is something that has to be shot down by adults. Have them remind kids of how it translates to little in real life unless they start _making _it about real life. Drill it into them that it should be a leasurely activity and not something that kids (especially the more impressionable youngsters of, say, 10 or less) should base their lives around in school or beyond that. Put it in its place and not on a pedestal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

One eye in Huyton, the other in Brighton.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The thing I find worst is the fact that this seems to still be in the news when there are more pressing issues in the world. The girl got bullied for things that were her own fault and while yes the bulling was over the top and got to a ridiculous level, I find it hard to have sympathy for her considering it was all her own making.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

On the subject of Amanda Todd though, a picture has been uploaded on to the internet which is basically a collage of her ventures on to webcam sites.

She really was a dirty girl.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Mozza said:


> On the subject of Amanda Todd though, a picture has been uploaded on to the internet which is basically a collage of her ventures on to webcam sites.
> 
> She really was a dirty girl.


Inb4 the immature teens saying do you have link to the picture.




Do you have a link to the picture?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mozza said:


> On the subject of Amanda Todd though, a picture has been uploaded on to the internet which is basically a collage of her ventures on to webcam sites.
> 
> She really was a dirty girl.


I know, right? You can throw all that "impressionable" bullshit out of the window when you see that thing with the multiple exposures.

I saw a pretty funny meme yesterday with Amanda's face on the World's Most Interesting Man reading "I don't always flash my tits to random guys on the Internet, but when I do, I cry about it and drink bleach.".


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Mozza said:


> On the subject of Amanda Todd though, a picture has been uploaded on to the internet which is basically a collage of her ventures on to webcam sites.
> 
> She really was a dirty girl.


See, this is what's frustratin. Everybody been actin like she was 100% innocent n didn't bring any of it on herself. Kid wasn't an angel by no means.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*She was definitely not an angel and a innocent girl, that's a given, but she still didn't deserve to die and get mocked after her first suicide attempt and her death itself, that's just being a heartless asshole.
There's far worse people in the world who deserve it more than she did (Murderers, Rapists, Pedophiles, Terrorists, etc;.), she didn't harm anyone but herself. Plus, she was a teenager yet so conscience was not a thing she had 100% yet.*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

NoyK said:


> *She was definitely not an angel and a innocent girl, that's a given, but she still didn't deserve to die and get mocked after her first suicide attempt and her death itself, that's just being a heartless asshole.
> There's far worse people in the world who deserve it more than she did (Murderers, Rapists, Pedophiles, Terrorists, etc;.), she didn't harm anyone but herself. Plus, she was a teenager yet so conscience was not a thing she had 100% yet.*


this. inb4 dual shock makes another rant about the PC posse.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *She was definitely not an angel and a innocent girl, that's a given, but she still didn't deserve to die and get mocked after her first suicide attempt and her death itself, that's just being a heartless asshole.
> There's far worse people in the world who deserve it more than she did (Murderers, Rapists, Pedophiles, Terrorists, etc;.), she didn't harm anyone but herself. Plus, she was a teenager yet so conscience was not a thing she had 100% yet.*


This completely.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> She was definitely not an angel and a innocent girl, that's a given, but she still didn't deserve to die and get mocked after her first suicide attempt and her death itself, that's just being a heartless asshole.


Who's saying she deserved to die? Those of us who simply don't care that *she killed herself* don't equate that to deserving to die.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> Who's saying she deserved to die? Those of us who simply don't care that *she killed herself* don't equate that to deserving to die.


No one is saying you did but just go back through the thread people have actually said that. Sad but true.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> No one is saying you did but just go back through the thread people have actually said that. Sad but true.


I think you misinterpret ZigglerMark saying she deserved to be ostracized and outcasted for her actions (which she did) with him meaning that she deserved to die.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> Who's saying she deserved to die? Those of us who simply don't care that *she killed herself* don't equate that to deserving to die.


*This topic is about the issue in general, not only this forum. Believe me it's sad but it's true, a lot of people claimed she deserved to die, which is to me a complete show of inhumanity.

And the 'mocking after death' is still alive here in this very post sadly.


GlassBreaks said:



I saw a pretty funny meme yesterday with Amanda's face on the World's Most Interesting Man reading "I don't always flash my tits to random guys on the Internet, but when I do, I cry about it and drink bleach.".

Click to expand...

Not that I can do anything about it, hell, a lot of us make jokes over dead people time to time including me, but to an extent. 
There's jokes you just don't do.


And at least, like me, have the decency of not making any type of jokes at to someone that has just committed suicide not even a week ago.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't understand why everyone is still talking about some weak chick who did the most selfish thing you could possibly do. I'm 25 and when I was in school people had way thicker skin. People got bullied but they dealt with it and moved on. All this is is a prime example as to why parents are doing a way shittier job raising their kids and how weak they become as a result. I can remember a few people who got it worse than her, by a large margin, when I was in school and now they are productive adults. She clearly couldn't see past school and if a little bullying and an ass kicking sent her over the edge, then she was weak and life would have destroyed her anyway. I have zero sympathy for her.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *This topic is about the issue in general, not only this forum. Believe me it's sad but it's true, a lot of people claimed she deserved to die, which is to me a complete show of inhumanity.
> 
> And the 'mocking after death' is still alive here in this very post sadly.*


*
I'm not mocking her, I simply just don't give a fuck that she killed herself. I'm not going to be goaded into feeling sorry for her when she was called some names and didn't have any friends because of her actions. This isn't a girl who had a birth defect and she sure as hell wasn't ugly. People didn't like her for the things that she did. 




Not that I can do anything about it, hell, a lot of us make jokes over dead people time to time including me, but to an extent. 
There's jokes you just don't do.

Click to expand...

I found it funny. What are you going to do about it?




And at least, like me, have the decency of not making any type of jokes at to someone that has just committed suicide not even a week ago.

Click to expand...

Because surely, you are the bastion of all that is good.  Fuck out of my face.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*


GlassBreaks said:



I'm not mocking her

Click to expand...




GlassBreaks said:



I saw a pretty funny meme yesterday with Amanda's face on the World's Most Interesting Man reading "I don't always flash my tits to random guys on the Internet, but when I do, I cry about it and drink bleach.".

Click to expand...

:kobe



GlassBreaks said:



I simply just don't give a fuck that she killed herself. I'm not going to be goaded into feeling sorry for her when she was called some names and didn't have any friends because of her actions. This isn't a girl who had a birth defect and she sure as hell wasn't ugly. People didn't like her for the things that she did.

Click to expand...

I'm not talking about her actions, I'm talking about how stupid it is to make fun of someone who committed suicide, especially a teenager. 
Make fun of her looks? Sure, I do it too
Make fun of her actions? Go ahead
But making fun about the fact she killed herself? You're an asshole.




GlassBreaks said:



I found it funny. What are you going to do about it?

Click to expand...

Me? Nothing, who knows though, someone who strongly disagrees with you might someday if you open your mouth as much as you do on this forum, which I doubt it.



GlassBreaks said:



Because surely, you are the bastion of all that is good.  Fuck out of my face.

Click to expand...

Again, it's called decency. If you find it okay and normal to make those kind of jokes about a teenager who killed herself not even a week ago, you need some maturity beaten into you son.

Ever heard the term 'too soon'? Yeah, it fits right here.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoyK said:


> *
> 
> And the 'mocking after death' is still alive here in this very post sadly. *


*

*This is the internet where people make fun of everything whether in poor taste or not. If people have the audacity to make jokes about 9/11 then why are you surprised about people making fun of a girl committing suicide due to her own bad decisions?
* 



Not that I can do anything about it, hell, a lot of us make jokes over dead people time to time including me, but to an extent.
There's jokes you just don't do.

Click to expand...

*There are no limits out there when it comes to humor. There are far worse situations that have been mocked.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Must every single time you post I literally face palm?



NoyK said:


> *
> 
> 
> :kobe
> *


*
Finding a meme that someone else created funny is not mocking her. Are you seriously this daft?




I'm not talking about her actions, I'm talking about how stupid it is to make fun of someone who committed suicide, especially a teenager. 

Make fun of her looks? Sure, I do it too
Make fun of her actions? Go ahead
But making fun about the fact she killed herself? You're an asshole.

Click to expand...

All of this is just jibber jabble bullshit that's been said fifteen times over. However, it is not surprising that you bring nothing new and fresh to the conversation. Me finding a meme that makes fun of someone who commits suicide, whether it be Hitler or Amanda Todd, equates to me being an asshole. Well, okay. Fucks given = none. U MAD?




Me? Nothing, who knows though, someone who strongly disagrees with you might someday if you open your mouth as much as you do on this forum, which I doubt it.

Click to expand...

No, I'm an extremely opinionated and outspoken person IRL, especially when I'm around people that I trust and we are having an intelligent conversation about social and political issues. Unlike you, who creates different personalities on the Internet to be accepted. 

However, aren't you the one who admitted to impersonating females to get attention from males on online gaming and the like? Surely you can relate to her, right? Wanting the attention and all. I understand now. Pathetic.




Again, it's called decency. If you find it okay and normal to make those kind of jokes about a teenager who killed herself not even a week ago, you need some maturity beaten into you son.

Ever heard the term 'too soon'? Yeah, it fits right here.

Click to expand...

When have I ever made a joke about Amanda Todd? Can you read? Do you have any concept of actually comprehending what's been said? And talk about maturity? Bro...really? Repping yourself. Impersonating females. I could go on. Did you not read some of the shit YOU posted in the rant against you? :shaq Again, fuck out of my face.*


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> [/B]This is the internet where people make fun of everything whether in poor taste or not. If people have the audacity to make jokes about 9/11 then why are you surprised about people making fun of a girl committing suicide due to her own bad decisions?
> There are no limits out there when it comes to humor. There are far worse situations that have been mocked.


There are limits a great comedian can take a tragedy and lift humour out of it in a way that is masterful. Daniel Tosh and random guy on the internet do not have that talent.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoyK said:


> *He would use a similar avatar, post the same favorite wrestlers, and come right into a thread like this. fpalm
> 
> Not smart. It was so easy to see trough.
> *


lol. He's not clever about this at all.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> [/B]This is the internet where people make fun of everything whether in poor taste or not. If people have the audacity to make jokes about 9/11 then why are you surprised about people making fun of a girl committing suicide due to her own bad decisions?
> There are no limits out there when it comes to humor. There are far worse situations that have been mocked.


*
Again, it all depends on someone's good or poor taste. 
*


GlassBreaks said:


> Must every single time you post I literally face palm?
> 
> 
> Finding a meme that someone else created funny is not mocking her. Are you seriously this daft?


*
You didn't just find it, you posted it here and claimed it was funny. Keep it to yourself next time.
*


> All of this is just jibber jabble bullshit that's been said fifteen times over. However, it is not surprising that you bring nothing new and fresh to the conversation. Me finding a meme that makes fun of someone who commits suicide, whether it be Hitler or Amanda Todd, equates to me being an asshole. Well, okay. Fucks given = none. U MAD?


*
Now this is just illogical thinking, much like DualShock's 'facebook girl story convo' about Amanda Todd. Like I said before, there's way worse people than Amanda. Did Amanda ever kill millions of innocent people? Was she the main 'villain' of a world war that caused all that suffering?
No, then why compare her to Hitler? Are you that daft? Apples and oranges.*




> No, I'm an extremely opinionated and outspoken person IRL, especially when I'm around people that I trust and we are having an intelligent conversation about social and political issues. Unlike you, who creates different personalities on the Internet to be accepted.
> 
> However, aren't you the one who admitted to impersonating females to get attention from males on online gaming and the like? Surely you can relate to her, right? Wanting the attention and all. I understand now. Pathetic.


*If you actually payed attention and read posts without overlooking everything, you would notice how stupid that assumption was. But why should I expect maturity and logic from someone who enjoys mocking dead people, eh? *



> When have I ever made a joke about Amanda Todd? Can you read?


:kobe





> Do you have any concept of actually comprehending what's been said? And talk about maturity? Bro...really? Repping yourself. Impersonating females. I could go on. Did you not read some of the shit YOU posted in the rant against you? :shaq Again, fuck out of my face.





NoyK said:


> If you actually payed attention and read posts without overlooking everything, you would notice how stupid that assumption was. But why should I expect maturity and logic from someone who enjoys mocking dead people, eh?


*^

Plus; that was Rants, this is not. Yes, I was in a very poor state of mind over some stuff that happened to me, which led to those 3 weeks where I posted complete and utter bullshit in Rants. But even in the state I was in I was decent enough to just do it in Rants and take back what I did/said and apologize, even though most of them did not accept it, I felt like it was something I had to do and I did it. I put reason over pride. Can you do that? I doubt it. 
But again, that was in Rants and it's not even close to this. I was talking about myself, and pretty much making a fool out of myself as well, yes I admit it.

But you? You make fun of teenagers who kill themselves over stress, how low can you get? 
If this was an about an adult, it would still be despicable but understandable since it was an adult, and he/she had already a well developed conscience.

But this was a teenager. Still learning life itself. Like I said before, conscience was not something she had mastered, who knows what ran trough her mind.
If you actually believe that jokes like these are funny, again, you need some sense beaten into you. Yes, they could have a bit of humor in a few months/years, but right now? It just happened, have some damn decency. 

This is just a hypothetical question, sorry if it may offend you, but if a family member of yours had committed suicide, and someone went to it's funeral frequently making these kinds of jokes about that family member, would you laugh along?

Answer me this.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> *
> Again, it all depends on someone's good or poor taste. *


*
Exactly, and who are you to determine which is which? 




You didn't just find it, you posted it here and claimed it was funny. Keep it to yourself next time.

Click to expand...

I posted it here? Really? Look for where I posted it and link me to it. Link me to the actual meme. THIS is the actual meme. I just posted what it said and declared that I found humor in it, not that I agreed or disagreed with its taste. This does not equate to me mocking her which you originally claimed and you are now backtracking. 




Now this is just illogical thinking. Like I said before, there's way worse people than Amanda. Did Amanda ever kill millions of innocent people? Was she the main 'villain' of a world war that caused all that suffering?
No, then why compare her to Hitler? Are you that daft? Apples and oranges.

Click to expand...

Where did I compare Amanda Todd to Hitler, dunce? I said if I found something funny whether it be Amanda Todd OR Hitler, it was funny to me. Using two people in a sentence is not comparing them.




To consider or describe as similar, equal, or analogous; liken.

Click to expand...

Where did I say Hitler was similar, equal to, or liken him to poor Amanda Todd?




If you actually payed attention and read posts without overlooking everything, you would notice how stupid that assumption was. But why should I expect maturity and logic from someone who enjoys mocking dead people, eh?

Click to expand...

Again, link me to where I mocked her. 




Plus; that was Rants, this is not. Yes, I was in a very poor state of mind over some stuff that happened to me, which led to those 3 weeks where I posted complete and utter bullshit in Rants.

Click to expand...

Who are you to declare someone else immature after such trivial skapegoat routes. The fact that you admitted you were wrong does not automatically make you some go to expert on good taste and immaturity. 




But even in the state I was in I was decent enough to just do it in Rants and take back what I did/said and apologize, even though most of them did not accept it, I felt like it was something I had to do and I did it. I put reason over pride. Can you do that? I doubt it.

Click to expand...

I already explained my reasoning for not giving a fuck that she killed herself. I'm not going to automatically feel sorry for someone who was made fun of due to her own actions. 




But again, that was in Rants and it's not even close to this. I was talking about myself, and pretty much making a fool out of myself as well, yes I admit it.

Click to expand...

(Y)




But you? You make fun of teenagers who kill themselves over stress, how low can you get? 
If this was an about an adult, it would still be despicable but understandable since it was an adult, and he/she had already a well developed conscience.

Click to expand...

Where did I make fun of her? You keep bringing this up without actually telling me how I'm doing so. Strawman argument.




But this was a teenager. Still learning life itself. Like I said before, conscience was not something she had mastered, who knows what ran trough her mind.
If you actually believe that jokes like these are funny, again, you need some sense beaten into you. Yes, they could have a bit of humor in a few months/years, but right now? It just happened, have some damn decency.

Click to expand...

Blah blah blah...more bullshit.




This is just a hypothetical question, sorry if it may offend you, but if a family member of yours had committed suicide, and someone went to it's funeral frequently making these kinds of jokes about that family member, would you laugh along?

Click to expand...

I already answered these questions if you would read the thread. Then again, if you had read the thread, you wouldn't bother posting because everything you posted has already been posted.




Answer me this.

Click to expand...

Already did. Like, 3 days ago. You're on some self righteous path to prove you're some kind of do-gooder. This must be one of your Internet alter-egos. You can respond, but if I see more of your straw man bullshit, I won't bother providing you with a retort.*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope this story doesn't stop women online from showing their breasts.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Empty Hearted Town said:


> Excuse me? My handle is Empty Hearted Town, I think you're misreading it.


It should be empty headed moron.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*


GlassBreaks said:



Exactly, and who are you to determine which is which?

Click to expand...

Those who laugh at it are usually insensitive assholes that won't understand how pathetic jokes like these are until it happens to someone they care about. Simple.





I posted it here? Really? Look for where I posted it and link me to it. Link me to the actual meme. THIS is the actual meme. I just posted what it said and declared that I found humor in it, not that I agreed or disagreed with its taste. This does not equate to me mocking her which you originally claimed and you are now backtracking.

Click to expand...

Well, here I give you props, I meant to type "You posted here that you thought it was funny", so my bad. 





Where did I compare Amanda Todd to Hitler, dunce? I said if I found something funny whether it be Amanda Todd OR Hitler, it was funny to me. Using two people in a sentence is not comparing them.

Click to expand...

You think twice about that, and tell me that was not a comparison. How dense can you be?




Where did I say Hitler was similar, equal to, or liken him to poor Amanda Todd?

Click to expand...

Read above.





Who are you to declare someone else immature after such trivial skapegoat routes. The fact that you admitted you were wrong does not automatically make you some go to expert on good taste and immaturity.

Click to expand...

Except you are being immature over something on a whole different level; real life issues. Don't even go there.




I already explained my reasoning for not giving a fuck that she killed herself. I'm not going to automatically feel sorry for someone who was made fun of due to her own actions.

Click to expand...

If you really didn't give a fuck, why are you searching for memes of her after her death, and flapping about how you thought they were funny? And again (Jesus Christ you are dense) this is not about making fun of her due to her actions, it's about making fun of her after what happened. I'll say it again, ever heard of decency and limits? And the term 'too soon' ?






I already answered these questions if you would read the thread. Then again, if you had read the thread, you wouldn't bother posting because everything you posted has already been posted.


Already did. Like, 3 days ago. You're on some self righteous path to prove you're some kind of do-gooder. This must be one of your Internet alter-egos. You can respond, but if I see more of your straw man bullshit, I won't bother providing you with a retort.

Click to expand...

Well why don't you answer me again. I'm dying to know. Please enlighten me.*


----------



## Life'll Kill Ya (Oct 22, 2012)

I bet she wouldn't be getting this much press coverage if she were a minority. People die every day, big deal.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Walls said:


> I'm 25 and when I was in school people had way thicker skin. People got bullied but they dealt with it and moved on.



You're saying a 12 year olds had thicker skin when you were in school? Maybe some of the boys, but no way girls did. This started when she was 12 and took a couple years of constant abuse until she killed herself.

Don't forget that young girls are gullable and don't have think skin at all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this thread....so many retards


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

And not enough bleach


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ehh, I quit though. I just *Wanda*'d to understand Gl*ass Breaks*'s logic, but I give up on it.

*I bet no one understood and remembers that pun*​


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Yes, I was in a very poor state of mind over some stuff that happened to me, which led to those 3 weeks where I posted complete and utter bullshit in Rants.


Don't make excuses because you were "trolled into trollhood".


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Ehh, I quit though. I just *Wanda*'d to understand Gl*ass Breaks*'s logic, but I give up on it.
> 
> *I bet no one understood and remembers that pun*​


Dude, that shit is old news, no one cares anymore.

We've moved on to your lies instead.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread is still going? Shit, I think it's time to end this.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This thread is still going? Shit, I think it's time to end this.


Yeah, it's pretty worthless as of right now. It was a complete clutsterfuck from the beginning tbh.

--


Also @Catt & @Chapo, yes, I lied an awful lot and posted utter crap not long ago. I also admitted such, apologized, and admitted I was wrong in everything I did, regardless if it was/is accepted or not, it was something I think I had to do. 
Reason over pride.

I would get into deeper details, but I'm 100% sure it would be pointless after all I did so.. yeah. :/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know about others, but in my line of work I teach my Year 6 kids (aging from 10-12) about online sensibility and sanity. If someone is bullying them online, then block said person and report them, or just logout and forget about it. Society today is too wound up on making sure people are wrapped in cotton wool and it's having a detrimental effect. In playgrounds a kid will trip over and get a graze on their leg, and near expect you to kiss it better and perform surgery. Had that of been 10 years ago, you rinse it off with some water and carry on.

The amount of moronicness within this thread makes me which it was in Rants so that I could fully and justly address some people.

Edit - NoyK, your attempt to drag a thread like this one into your own pit of self wollowing despair is almost as sickening as your fake ruse of being a woman online in a video game. Shame on you.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It's pointless for you to even remain here, especially after the revelation that you have multiple accounts and use them to maintain your green rep.

All you did was try to cover lies with other lies, then use the "bad state of mind" excuse to make people think otherwise. Sad.

And you've failed to acknowledge the multiple accounts allegations.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> It's pointless for you to even remain here, especially after the revelation that you have multiple accounts and use them to maintain your green rep.
> 
> All you did was try to cover lies with other lies, then use the "bad state of mind" excuse to make people think otherwise. Sad.
> 
> And you've failed to acknowledge the multiple accounts allegations.


I actually addressed that earlier. It was pretty darn stupid I know but, well..



NoyK said:


> This was a complete misunderstanding, although I did deserve the ban since I didn't read Rules as deeply as I should have (silly me)
> 
> I had *one* secondary account, 'Skiie', and I kept Repping that account with my main one, 'NoyK'. The reason I was doing that, is because I wanted to calculate the Rep Power, how it worked, and how it is. And when I found out a whole thread explaining that (again, silly me for not searching..), I didn't do that ever again. Plus, I only repped my main account "NoyK" twice with my secondary, "Skiie", and all I got was 1 Rep point from it, and I'm sure an Admin/Moderator can check this.


Weather you think everything else besides that is a lie or not it's up to you man. Like I said before, I guess time will tell if I'm really lying or not about everything I addressed when I came back .



sXe Maverick said:


> Edit - NoyK, your attempt to drag a thread like this one into your own pit of self wollowing despair is almost as sickening as your fake ruse of being a woman online in a video game. Shame on you.


Well I wasn't the one who started posting off topic here mate. :/


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, keep trying to cover your tracks with as many lame excuses as you can think of. Find entertainment in posing as a girl on gaming sites, bad state of mind is responsible for shitty rant posting, wanted to know how the rep system works & created an alternate account to find out.

One lie leads to another point and at this point, you're highly constipated (full of shit).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Weather you think everything else besides that is a lie or not it's up to you man. Like I said before, I guess time will tell if I'm really lying about everything I addressed when I came back or not.
> 
> Well I wasn't the one who started posting off topic here mate. :/


Time has told that you did lie :lmao Wow you should check back into that facility, it obviously hasn't worked.

I'm not your mate, guy, nobody is. You decided to attempt to derail this thread that deals with real issues and concerns in a vein attempt to make it focused around poor little NoyK and his fantasies and shortcomings. That is reprehensible, disgraceful behaviour and you should feel ashamed about it.



Ladyboy NoyK said:


> This was a complete misunderstanding, although I did deserve the ban since I didn't read Rules as deeply as I should have (silly me)
> 
> I had one secondary account, 'Skiie', and I kept Repping that account with my main one, 'NoyK'. The reason I was doing that, is because I wanted to calculate the Rep Power, how it worked, and how it is. And when I found out a whole thread explaining that (again, silly me for not searching..), I didn't do that ever again. Plus, I only repped my main account "NoyK" twice with my secondary, "Skiie", and all I got was 1 Rep point from it, and I'm sure an Admin/Moderator can check this.


:lmao how asinine. It's not that hard to work out the rep power that one possesses. Wait, I thought you said rep didn't matter, yet you wanted to work out your power. Oh dear, we've done goofed again haven't we.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Yeah, keep trying to cover your tracks with as many lame excuses as you can think of. Find entertainment in posing as a girl on gaming sites, bad state of mind is responsible for shitty rant posting, wanted to know how the rep system works & created an alternate account to find out.
> 
> One lie leads to another point and at this point, you're highly constipated (full of shit).


Don't know what more proof you need than an Admin/Mod checking by themselves. That's just being dense, come on.

Again, if you choose not to believe, sure, it's your decision. Can't hold a grudge since I know it is hard to accept believe anything from me after that two(?)-week breakdown.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Time has told that you did lie :lmao Wow you should check back into that facility, it obviously hasn't worked.
> 
> I'm not your mate, guy, nobody is. You decided to attempt to derail this thread that deals with real issues and concerns in a vein attempt to make it focused around poor little NoyK and his fantasies and shortcomings. That is reprehensible, disgraceful behaviour and you should feel ashamed about it.


I already said I did feel ashamed about it, and I still do. I looked back at most of my posts, and I feel embarrassed for all of that, it was completely idiotic. I already admitted I did everything I did, and I was the obvious wrong one in that situation. What more do you want?





> :lmao how asinine. It's not that hard to work out the rep power that one possesses. Wait, I thought you said rep didn't matter, yet you wanted to work out your power. Oh dear, we've done goofed again haven't we.


Curiosity killed the cat I guess? Just wanted to find out how it worked, and from what I've read it was far from being easy to find how it works. What can I say, stupid decision(s).


This will sound cheesy, but I just want to bury the hatchet after that bad 'saga' of my time here. I can promise you I'm not going to pull off something like that again.

From what I've heard you were in a similar situation where you got dissed and picked on for lying over something regarding a Webcam, and people moved on. 
All I want is to do the same. :/


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Problem is a mod already put you on blast. Nobody can factually say what your intentions were but with your habit of telling lies, no way anybody is going to believe your curiosity about the rep system, especially since like sXe Maverick previously mentioned, you said rep doesn't matter.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> Problem is a mod already put you on blast. Nobody can factually say what your intentions were but with your habit of telling lies, no way anybody is going to believe your curiosity about the rep system, especially since like sXe Maverick previously mentioned, you said rep doesn't matter.


I might just have a really bad memory but I don't remember saying rep doesn't matter at all..I might be wrong though.

And yeah, I can't prove those were my intentions. Although when I found out about the post explaining everything about Rep I stopped doing that, and well, it was a pretty stupid idea to begin with. Too much coincidences, just saying. :/


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You know nothing about the webcam incident.

YOU KNOW NOTHING ~~~~


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I might just have a really bad memory but I don't remember saying rep doesn't matter at all..I might be wrong though.
> 
> And yeah, I can't prove those were my intentions. Although when I found out about the post explaining everything about Rep I stopped doing that, and well, it was a pretty stupid idea to begin with. Too much coincidences, just saying. :/


You're just in too big of a hole, too many lies.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> You're just in too big of a hole, too many lies.


I know.. one that will be hard to get out from, it seems.

I don't know what else to say to settle this. I can assure you that what I did I wasn't being myself at all, and I'm not pulling off anything remotely similar to it again. I just want to move on and bury the hatchet, that's it :/


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

You weren't being yourself?

Yet, you go on gaming sites, pretending to be a girl and think thats normal?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> You weren't being yourself?
> 
> Yet, you go on gaming sites, pretending to be a girl and think thats normal?


So that's something you actually believed in? :side:

That was a poor attempt on trying to cover myself at the moment. Yes, shame on me.

Is it that hard to move on? You also went trough a bad phase before, and some people moved on, can't you do the same?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

NoyK said:


> So that's something you actually believed in? :side:
> 
> That was a poor attempt on trying to cover myself at the moment. Yes, shame on me.
> 
> Is it that hard to move on? You also went trough a bad phase before, and some people moved on, can't you do the same?


lmao


Seriously, either leave the thread altogether or continue posting about the actual topic. You have buried yourself enough.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> Seriously, either leave the thread altogether or continue posting about the actual topic. You have buried yourself enough.



Well I wasn't the one who started the subject at hand, was I?
I don't see how admitting my wrong doings and trying to settle things is considered 'burying myself'. I admitted I was wrong, and apologized for it; thing most people can't do here with exaggerated pride.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You didn't start it, but you have the power to end it.

You are making more of a fool of yourself.

Just stop.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NoyK said:


> So that's something you actually believed in? :side:
> 
> That was a poor attempt on trying to cover myself at the moment. Yes, shame on me.
> 
> Is it that hard to move on? You also went trough a bad phase before, and some people moved on, can't you do the same?


So now you are trying to say that you pretending to be a girl online was a lie?

Stop lying dude.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> You didn't start it, but you have the power to end it.
> 
> You are making more of a fool of yourself.
> 
> Just stop.


How so? How am I making a fool out of myself Catt, tell me. Because I actually put reason over pride? Come on :/




Samoon said:


> So now you are trying to say that you pretending to be a girl online was a lie?
> 
> Stop lying dude.


That's just being selective and biased dude, come on now. You refuse to believe that I really regret doing what I did and I want to settle things, yet you refuse to not believe that what's in your quote was true.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NoyK said:


> Again, if you choose not to believe, sure, it's your decision. Can't hold a grudge since I know it is hard to accept believe anything from me after that two(?)-week breakdown.
> 
> I already said I did feel ashamed about it, and I still do. I looked back at most of my posts, and I feel embarrassed for all of that, it was completely idiotic. I already admitted I did everything I did, and I was the obvious wrong one in that situation. What more do you want?
> 
> ...


More like a month of breakdown, you insufferable nuisance.

For you to hold true to word and stay in the wrestling sections for a month.

:lol wow, poor reasoning to explain poor judgement.

What hatchet?

You only know of the webcam because I told you, and you know nothing about webcam. I didn't systematically engage in a forum wide breakdown for weeks on end, nor beat around the bush and act like a spoilt little bitch when the truth got exposed.

You cannot move on until you seek and acquire professional help.



NoyK said:


> I might just have a really bad memory but I don't remember saying rep doesn't matter at all..I might be wrong though.
> 
> And yeah, I can't prove those were my intentions. Although when I found out about the post explaining everything about Rep I stopped doing that, and well, it was a pretty stupid idea to begin with. Too much coincidences, just saying. :/


You are wrong. As wrong as posing as a female on a gaming site wrong.

Sad, sad little man.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> You also went trough a bad phase before, and some people moved on, can't you do the same?


My bad phase wasn't me lying about my sex life, making a thread begging for peace in rants, claiming I pose as a girl on a gaming site for entertainment, making other accounts to rep myself, making lie after lie to cover my tracks and after that failing, blaming it on my "state of mind" at the time.

I simply was just a bad poster and made no excuses for it. But you also seem to make excuses for the previous excuses you've made, especially by saying "you weren't being your normal self" in rants. It's not just in rants, it's in general. Remember, you pose as a girl on a gaming site for your own entertainment.

Thats more than a bad phase, thats something very serious. And the fact that you continue to make lies to cover the lies you've told in the past is weird.

It's not about moving on. It's the fact that you're weird, felt the need to get on a forum and pretend to be the person you could never be in real life but when the lies mounted and you got called out on it, you've made excuse after excuse to try to get forgiveness.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

My toughts on Amanda Todd,

First I might come off like more of an asshole for what i'm about to say. But i've been holding this in my chest for too long and i'm just going to go ahead and say it.

I really don't understand where all of this sympathy for Amanda came from. I mean she was no angel and she was sure as hell not a lady. She was a slut. 

1. She flashed her boobs at men in the internet.

2. She slept with another girl's boyfriend convinced him to cheat on her and so on.

3 she slept with countless men. Even kids from her school has stated how much of a slut she was.

4 she used drugs and alcohol

5 she prostituted herself a few times for money/drugs/alcohol

6 she has masturbated on web cam

Now what really gets me is that everyday thousands of people commit suicide yet no one seems to give a flying shit about them. Instead people bash them calling them cowards selfish etc.. I've seem people commit suicide for worse scenarios than Amanda Todd's. Like a rape victim killing herself a mother who lost her child killing herself.
a woman who found out she had breast cancer killing herself yet nobody ever gave a flying fuck about them or showed them any fucking sympathy. Yet this girl who in my view kinda had it coming for doing the fucked up shit she was doing get all of the sympathy of the fucking world with people making all types of videos about her crying and whining, what the fuck? Even go as far as lighting up candles. It is fucking pathetic that people see her as a innocent victim when in reality she was far from a saint and far from a good person. It buggles my mind at how people can be so fucking hypocritical. 

Bet if I killed myself none of you ass holes would share a tear for me? Lol I bet i'd get called a cowards a thousands times multipled by a million times then after that no fucks will be given about me.

I just don't get what makes her special out of everyone else who has committed suicide? 

I mean with her actions came consequences. And she choose a permanent solution to a temporary problem. Soon or later something like this could've of happened to her. Why? Because she could've die from alcohol or drugs or even get killed for the way she acted around men. 

I'm sick and tired of reading about amanda todd after all I never knew she existed till the media gave her exposure.

/Rant.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Ehh, I quit though. I just *Wanda*'d to understand Gl*ass Breaks*'s logic, but I give up on it.
> 
> *I bet no one understood and remembers that pun*​


Seriously? Another face palm for you. 

You're seriously reaching, dude. Like, it's bad now. You keep on pushing the envelope of stupidity and desperate measures over and over. Just when I think it's reached the edge, you post again and defy all previous records. That shit was proven false in the thread itself.

I will no longer respond to anything that you post unless it's in Rants and it's too good for me to pass up. Well, most things you post here period require a bit of self control for me to not tear you to shreds on, but I digress. I'm not a huge fan of Rants considering most people there like to sling their shit, but it is what it is. I can always make an exception for you, though.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Walls said:


> I don't understand why everyone is still talking about some weak chick who did the most selfish thing you could possibly do. I'm 25 and when I was in school people had way thicker skin. People got bullied but they dealt with it and moved on. All this is is a prime example as to why parents are doing a way shittier job raising their kids and how weak they become as a result. I can remember a few people who got it worse than her, by a large margin, when I was in school and now they are productive adults. She clearly couldn't see past school and if a little bullying and an ass kicking sent her over the edge, then she was weak and life would have destroyed her anyway. I have zero sympathy for her.


FUCKIN' PREACH! People needa realize that bullying is always gonna exist. You can't get rid of it. So how bout parents quit wastin their time with that shit n raise their kids to be able to take it?

But now i'm gettin off track. Fact is, this guy's absolutely right. No, i don't think she deserved to die by any means, but i don't feel bad for her at all. Everything that happened to her was the result of her making stupid decisions, and if she's gonna kill herself over something like that... I mean, how am i supposed to feel bad, b? She took her life for granted and ended it over something that doesn't go past high school.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> My toughts on Amanda Todd,
> 
> First I might come off like more of an asshole for what i'm about to say. But i've been holding this in my chest for too long and i'm just going to go ahead and say it.
> 
> ...


The fuck? I watched the vid, so I really don't think that was made clear as far as I remember. Girl needed some real help. Still, a life is a life, and I don't think she was EVIL!!! just a confused young girl who needed guidance.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The fuck? I watched the vid, so I really don't think that was made clear as far as I remember. Girl needed some real help. Still, a life is a life, and I don't think she was EVIL!!! just a confused young girl who needed guidance.


Well, she did abuse drugs and alcohol but I never heard about her masturbating or selling her body for drugs, so dude is lying to you.

Through it all, I blame her parents more than anybody. They could have prevented it, especially since a 12-13 year old girl should be nowhere near a webcam and after her pic being sent out, why the fuck did she have a cell phone still, 2 years later?

Dumb ass parents.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Chapo said:


> Well, she did abuse drugs and alcohol but I never heard about her masturbating or selling her body for drugs, so dude is lying to you.
> 
> Through it all, I blame her parents more than anybody. They could have prevented it, especially since a 12-13 year old girl should be nowhere near a webcam and after her pic being sent out, why the fuck did she have a cell phone still, 2 years later?
> 
> Dumb ass parents.


That's what I was stressing in my first post in this thread. She was obviously trying to find some break in the comments being made about her online. Why did she still have a webcam/comp? Or did she make the vid with her phone? Anyways, she needed to be isolated from the crap and seriously helped. From what I got through the vid, she didn't have much at all and the final twig just snapped.

Also, I know she did drugs and all, but don't know how she got it. So if peeps are making things up, then yeah, umm...no.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> My toughts on Amanda Todd,
> 
> First I might come off like more of an asshole for what i'm about to say. But i've been holding this in my chest for too long and i'm just going to go ahead and say it.
> 
> ...



Where did you get all these fake facts? Or did you make them up??

She flashed her boobs one time online.

The guy she slept with convinced her to come over because his gf was out of town. He called her out of the blue and told her how much he really liked and to come over. She was the victim here.

There is no evidence or reports that she slept with countless men, used drugs and alcohol, prostituted herself a few times for money/drugs/alcohol or masturbated on web cam.


You are such a huge liar I dont see how anyone can believe your future posts.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

She distributed videos of her masturbating on Blog Tv. Seriously read your shit before you try to be one of these naives losers who believes everything they're told. Unlike you I did all my homework before I even wrote about her. she was not a sweet lil angel at all. It is gillible people like you who makes me wonder why is humanity so fucking stupid.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> She distributed videos of her masturbating on Blog Tv. *Seriously read your shit before you try to be one of these naives losers who believes everything they're told*. Unlike you I did all my homework before I even wrote about her. she was not a sweet lil angel at all. It is gillible people like you who makes me wonder why is humanity so fucking stupid.


Well, every article I've read about that says nothing of the sort.

As for the bold, thats what we did, instead of listening to your made up account of events.

And I'm definately not saying she's an angel, she fucked up big time. But, I'm not going to throw out incidents and factually say that she did such & such, especially considering you're the only person I've seen mention it.

If you knew the "real" story, you'd know that she was asked to "put on a show", declined and her topless photo was spread as a result. Not to mention, there was a police report to verify it, considering the police were the ones to inform her of the photo being spread around. It was mentioned she resorted to drugs, alcohol and cutting herself. Nothing about prostitution or a masturbation video, which easily could have resulted in child porn charges, mainly for Blog Tv for posting stupid shit like that or allowing it.

Face it, shawty was far from an angle and she's dead now. No reason to make up false stories and add them in to make her seem worse than she already was. And even then, blame on her can only go so far. She's dead and likely in a better place. Her parents remain and live with the guilt of knowing they could have prevented it all by not allowing a 12-13 year old girl to have access to webcam chat, Facebook and other forms of technology. Far as I'm concerned after reading the story from multiple news sources, they deserve a thousand times more blame than that girl does.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread is still going?

Here's something else for y'all to flame over then.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Here's something else for y'all to flame over then.


I lol'd


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Here's something else for y'all to flame over then.


I'm still sad over the fact that we lost a slut from this earth,We need more of those.

Edit : She could have become the new Sasha Grey people! Lololololol


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Here's something else for y'all to flame over then.


...Aiight, hold up, comparin her to Paris Hilton is pushin it, b.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Whap Me Jungles said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Here's something else for y'all to flame over then.


And apparently I'm a liar lol bahaha


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

:downing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Paris Hilton can suck a dick like a champion though. 

She's a saint.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

That photo I just posted of Amanda Todd make me think things that seem disrespectful. 

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I will now visit one of those hentai repositories to think of something _less_ fucked up.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Amanda was a huge slut,WHY DIDN'T SHE JUST DO PORN?!?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I think we can all agree that Amanda was a huge slut,WHY DIDN'T SHE JUST DO PORN?!?


She would do porn in 3-4 years for sure


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DualShock said:


> She would do porn in 3-4 years for sure


Those drugs would tear her apart though. She seems like the type to be a heavy drug abuser.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally people who are in the same page as I am in this whole Amanda Todd situation. In before we all get shitted on by the internet white knights who think they know it all.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Well, every article I've read about that says nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> If you knew the "real" story, you'd know that she was asked to "put on a show", declined and her topless photo was spread as a result. *Not to mention, there was a police report to verify it, considering the police were the ones to inform her of the photo being spread around. It was mentioned she resorted to drugs, alcohol and cutting herself. Nothing about prostitution or a masturbation video, which easily could have resulted in child porn charges, mainly for Blog Tv for posting stupid shit like that or allowing it.*
> Face it, shawty was far from an angle and she's dead now. No reason to make up false stories and add them in to make her seem worse than she already was. And even then, blame on her can only go so far. She's dead and likely in a better place. Her parents remain and live with the guilt of knowing they could have prevented it all by not allowing a 12-13 year old girl to have access to webcam chat, Facebook and other forms of technology. Far as I'm concerned after reading the story from multiple news sources, they deserve a thousand times more blame than that girl does.




Thank you. I don't know why some people make up things about her, not sure what it does for them.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Finally people who are in the same page as I am in this whole Amanda Todd situation. In before we all get shitted on by the internet white knights who think they know it all.


Holy fuck everyone gets it. She wasn't an angel. Stop jerking yourself off about it.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't get what "her not being an angel or a saint" have anything to do with "her committing suicide" or her "deserving it more or less"
It's full of "decent" (for general opinion standards) people committing suicide as much as "total sluts" living happily, so what?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Joshi said:


> I don't get what "her not being an angel or a saint" have anything to do with "her committing suicide" or her "deserving it more or less"
> It's full of "decent" (for general opinion standards) people committing suicide as much as "total sluts" living happily, so what?


And I don't get how thousands of people from all ages from all around the world commit suicide for worse scenarios but yet they get no type of recognizion for it. But yet this individual gets to be all over the media mainstream.

She is no different from the rest of those thousands of people who took their own life.


The only thing that really pissed me off it wasnt the fact she killed herself it is the fact the,parents never supervised her and didnt seem to even try to help her when she started abusing drugs and alcohol. WHERE THE FUCK WERE THEY?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> And I don't get how thousands of people from all ages from all around the world commit suicide for worse scenarios but yet they get no type of recognizion for it. But yet this individual gets to be all over the media mainstream.
> 
> She is no different from the rest of those thousands of people who took their own life.


I agree, but the only difference is the thousands of others were never in a viral video. If Todd had never made a youtube video no one would have known about her either. She would have been just another statistic.

But I am glad this puts the focus on bullying. Bullying won't ever fully be stopped but tougher rules and laws should cut it down a lot. More and more cases of bullying are being reported in the media so I look for officials to start seriously cracking down.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> But I am glad this puts the focus on bullying. Bullying won't ever fully be stopped but tougher rules and laws should cut it down a lot. More and more cases of bullying are being reported in the media so I look for officials to start seriously cracking down.


Politicians and the authorities aren't going to do anything. Unless they start tracking the IP addresses of all internet trolls and send them to jail.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Politicians and the authorities aren't going to do anything. Unless they start tracking the IP addresses of all internet trolls and send them to jail.




Other countries do that, it's a matter of time until it happens here. And I'm sure school officials will crack down severely on students now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Skermac said:


> I agree, but the only difference is the thousands of others were never in a viral video. If Todd had never made a youtube video no one would have known about her either. She would have been just another statistic.
> 
> But I am glad this puts the focus on bullying. Bullying won't ever fully be stopped but tougher rules and laws should cut it down a lot. More and more cases of bullying are being reported in the media so I look for officials to start seriously cracking down.


So being in a viral video makes her suicide mean more?

GTFO, if she was some unattractive bitch, or a male, no one would care. I don't think she was very good looking, tbh, but, let's face it, she was a fit teenaged girl. There are enough horny males on the internet to give her video hits. Most probably clicked and watched with hopes she would flash her tits again.

Fuck Amanda Todd, she was an attention whore who ended up getting the WRONG attention and then played the goddamn victim.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

More laws won't do anything because they already have added new laws. Bullies aren't going to think that tripping a kid in the hallway or talking shit from across the cafeteria is going to bring on the cops and it usually never does. They've added so many safe havens for kids to go or counselors for them to talk to, but the problem remains. BULLYING WILL NEVER GO AWAY. Just like murder, domestic abuse, rape, drugs, or whatever will never go away as long as people have free will. Instead of targeting the problem AFTER it's begins we need to target the KIDS before it happens and the only ones who can do that are the parents. Parents need to instill in their children the idea of being independent, confident, strong willed, positive, optimistic, and resilient individuals. Basically raise your kids with the idea that YOU have the power to control the influence others have on you. This girl clearly didn't have that.

FFS, I'm seeing more and more half naked pictures of her in lingerie and shit on Facebook. She apparently has a God damned vault. She made conscious choices to do what she did and when she received the backlash she played the sympathy card and selfishly killed herself. She was an idiot. Sad that more people can't understand that and if you tried explaining that to them they attack you for not joining the cult and having your own opinion because they're closed minded, self-righteous, jerkoffs.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Makaveli said:


> FFS, I'm seeing more and more half naked pictures of her in lingerie and shit on Facebook. *She apparently has a God damned vault. *She made conscious choices to do what she did and when she received the backlash she played the sympathy card and selfishly killed herself. She was an idiot. Sad that more people can't understand that and if you tried explaining that to them they attack you for not joining the cult and having your own opinion because they're closed minded, self-righteous, jerkoffs.


lol. She was the Tupac of half naked photos.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> lol. She was the Tupac of half naked photos.


:westbrook2


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Well bullying ain't going to stop. Especially on the internet.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

48 pages? You guys love to say the same shit over and over lol

I'm gonna say this, when I was 12 I was still doing kid stuff with my buddies and I didn't worry about sex until I was 16. Kids grow up too fast these days. Even though this girl did stupid shit I still feel bad for her because I don't know what it's like to feel like you want to die. has to be an awful feeling.

I agree she shouldn't get all this attention when there are people that get bullied for no reason every day and the world doesn't care but she's a big deal because of a youtube video. That aint right. Anyway we can't help her now so we should worry about the people still going through this type of shit every day. They can be helped.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This thread really needs a classic sXe "I saw her on Webcam" moment.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> ...Aiight, hold up, comparin her to Paris Hilton is pushin it, b.


You're right, Paris Hilton is a much better person than amanda todd could ever have been.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> So being in a viral video makes her suicide mean more?


No it doesn't make it mean more, it draws more attention because it makes more people aware. Then the majority wilk crack down on bullying and tougher laws and rules will take effect because of mass media exposure.
You will probably start to see a lot more school suspenions and groups against bullying in schools now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Skermac said:


> No it doesn't make it mean more, it draws more attention b ecause it makes more people aware. Then the majority wilk crack down on bullying and tougher laws and rules will take effect because of mass media exposure.
> You will probably start to see a lot more school suspenions and groups against bullying in schools now.


There have been viral videos, huge media coverage, and suicides and mass shootings brought on by bullying in schools for years now. And after a few weeks, nobody cares and the bullying issue gets swept under the rug with no changes.

Don't kid yourself that this is going to lead to some major outcry that leads to a crack down on bullying.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

will94 said:


> There have been viral videos, huge media coverage, and suicides and mass shootings brought on by bullying in schools for years now. And after a few weeks, nobody cares and the bullying issue gets swept under the rug with no changes.
> 
> Don't kid yourself that this is going to lead to some major outcry that leads to a crack down on bullying.




This one video won't, but more and more bullying cases are happening each month and soon you will see a big crack down, unless the bullies lay low for a few months and don't do anything severe enough to be put on the news.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Skermac said:


> No it doesn't make it mean more, it draws more attention because it makes more people aware. Then the majority wilk crack down on bullying and tougher laws and rules will take effect because of mass media exposure.
> You will probably start to see a lot more school suspenions and groups against bullying in schools now.


If this was true then students who pokes fun of special educations students in school would of have been incarcerated a long time ago. Amanda Todd is just the flavor of the month. Watch how no fucks will be given about her after a few weeks I mean she isn't something we're supposed to remember like tragedies like 9 11. But yeah.. everyone was bullied at once and we all bullied someone at least once. Bullying is natural act. Sad but true.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Skermac said:


> This one video won't, but more and more bullying cases are happening each month and soon you will see a big crack down, unless the bullies lay low for a few months and don't do anything severe enough to be put on the news.


Bullying will never cease. I don't understand why we're trying to tediously seek out and discipline very single bully. It won't work. You'll never reach every single one, some don't give a fuck, new ones will appear, etc. Instead, the *PARENTS* need to raise their kids to not be such pussies. The US is too PC. We put the kids on a pedestal like they're special and end up kissing their ass and giving them whatever they want then parents wonder why their kids grow up to be assholes. The parents never seem to get blamed for anything anymore. The blame is always put on someone else.


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Everyone watch this video:


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think going after the bullies is the solution. Parents and teachers need to educate the kids on how to not let it get to them to the extent that it leads them to commit suicide. Bullies will always be around and depending on elders to solve their problems is not going to help kids. That is just more coddling. 

Having programs to educate kids on how bullying is a terrible thing to do is fine and they should never stop those programs. But people need to realise that kids are usually fucked up human beings who will always single out the weakest among them and make their life miserable. That is just how their minds work.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Mystical said:


> Everyone watch this video:


This is everything I've been saying all along what made her different from thousands of people who commit suicide everyday?


----------



## Superior Quality (Jul 30, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> This is everything I've been saying all along what made her different from thousands of people who commit suicide everyday?


Exactly.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mystical said:


> Everyone watch this video:


Yeah I've seen this,Nice video.Took TJ long enough to make a good video again,Most of his recent videos have been utter fucking shit.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Holy fuck AmazingAthiest made a good video again? Took about 2 years for that


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Yeah I've seen this,Nice video.Took TJ long enough to make a good video again,Most of his recent videos have been utter fucking shit.


Interesting video. I hope to someday see everyone living more peacefully and bullying cut by at least 90 percent or more. It may not happen, but I can hope.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

News of Suicide is always saddening but this doesn't seem like a valid reason to commit suicide over. Not to go into details but the shit that I and a lot of other people have been through are a lot worse than some nude pictures being posted online etc. I do think the youth of today need to toughen up or at least realise that there are bigger and worse things going on in the world than this.

Although I despise bullying in all forms and will never agree that it's right, but sometimes you just have to think "Fuck 'em" and if someone has a problem with you it's their problem not yours. Not fuck your entire family up by doing something like this.

I sound like I'm being harsh, but after years of battling with many different "issues" let's call them, I just feel that if I or someone in similar situations sat some of these kids down and spoke about our REAL life problems then their attitude on what is a major issue would change dramatically!


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

This thing is still going?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been bullied in 5 or 6th grade and it pretty much crippled my mind. I have developed social anxiety (still suffering from it most of the time) which also developed into depression, sometimes I hate humans so much, I'm totally not proud I'm one of you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> This is everything I've been saying all along what made her different from thousands of people who commit suicide everyday?


so instead of hating her, shouldnt we be feeling more empathy towards them?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

People who commit suicide don't deserve empathy in my books. Sure, it might be a selfish viewpoint, but when they take their own life and leave their family, friends and support networks to suffer, then why should I feel empathy for them?

The key is to take steps to harden people the fuck up in modern society. As I've said in this thread before, and I'm sure others have posted similar thoughts, the way society is these days is that people are too PC and bubble wrapped and cannot accept criticism of any form. I know first hand on a professional experience that a student had a meltdown because I graded their paper as a D, and they averaged A's. The parents came down to whinge/discuss it, and only after explicitly citing the assessment criteria and allowing them to read the paper, did they realise that their child was whinging over nothing and left the situation be.

Bullying exists in every facet of life - school, home, work, society. It's inescapable and people with the delusions that it can be eliminated are kidding themselves. People just need to develop thicker skin and develop better coping mechanisms.

Bullied at school? Fight back. You might get your arse kicked, but they know you're not going to take it lying down.
Bullied online? Logoff and block the people attacking you.
Bullied at work? See school.

The propaganda spewed about by the 'anti-bully' army as a result of Amanda Todd is sickening. It's reminiscent of the KONY bullshit that swept social media last year and all these social activists felt as though they achieved something through hitting a like button.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well its not exactly like suicide is a new idea

people have been killing themselves since, forever


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Who cares about this shit. Millions of people commit suicide every year but I don't see you guys crying about that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty much what 80% of the posts in the thread have said.^^^^


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so, shouldnt we try preventing this suicide stuff

i mean, if i know someone who was close to killing themself, id be atleast a little bit concerned


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Redead said:


> so, shouldnt we try preventing this suicide stuff
> 
> i mean, if i know someone who was close to killing themself, id be atleast a little bit concerned


You can't prevent suicide at all. It's a part of life. And yes I would care if I knew the person but i'm not going to cry over one suicide that happens everyday just because it's on the media.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"HELP STOP BULLYING! LIKE THIS PAGE! MAKE A DIFFERENCE!"

Fucking sickening. Absolutely sickening.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread is still alive?






Might as well post this.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> This thread is still alive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Happy it's 50/50 in the comments section. At least some people don't buy into the bullshit.*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok...the weirdest fucking thing just happened.


I have the radio on while I surf the net. I opened this thread, and the second I clicked on that video Gandhi posted, it barely started before some song came on this radio station and a kid said it was dedicated to Amanda Todd.


That was fucking creepy.

I think it's called 'I've had a dream' or something. Singer keeps repeating that, anyway.

EDIT: No, wait, I think it is called Wonder Woman.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Now Amanda Todd is "Wonder Woman"? This is going too far. Next we'll get Mother Teresa comparisons.

Edit: Here's the song


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wtf


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Now Amanda Todd is "Wonder Woman"? This is going too far. Next we'll get Mother Teresa comparisons.
> 
> Edit: Here's the song


YES, that's the fucking stupid song.

Nothing like an artist riding on a bandwagon to feel like they are making a difference.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> You can't prevent suicide at all. It's a part of life. And yes I would care if I knew the person but i'm not going to cry over one suicide that happens everyday just because it's on the media.


You are nuts. Suicide can be prevented and should be. Parents and friends need to recognize depression and not ignore or make fun and get counseling.

Bullying still happens because parents don't teach their kids violence is wrong. 

When I have kids I will teach them as soon as they are able to talk to be respectful to everyone and to report everything bad they see to me. I will also teach them self defense in case they are physically attacked. But if someone bullies them or calls them names to walk away and call the bully loser or ignore the bully. If the bully puts his hands on you break his arm.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Now Amanda Todd is "Wonder Woman"? This is going too far. Next we'll get Mother Teresa comparisons.
> 
> Edit: Here's the song


Fuck that. There's only one wonder Woman in my eyes. Linda Carter.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's the thing. The anti- Amanda Todd group is getting even more insufferable than the pro-group.

No one forces anyone to watch or read anything online. Don't go to the facebook page. Ignore the comments..just don't be an idiot about it on either side.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

BULLY said:


> Fuck that. There's only one wonder Woman in my eyes. Linda Carter.


Cathy Lee Crosby was good as Wonder Woman too.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Now Amanda Todd is "Wonder Woman"? This is going too far. Next we'll get Mother Teresa comparisons.
> 
> Edit: Here's the song


With Gangnam Style I had some hope for the world of music. Now it's all gone


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm mad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> Here's the thing. The anti- Amanda Todd group is getting even more insufferable than the pro-group.
> 
> No one forces anyone to watch or read anything online. Don't go to the facebook page. Ignore the comments..just don't be an idiot about it on either side.


Nobody is forcing you to read the insufferable anti-Amanda Todd comments which are feulled by the overbearing pro-Amanda Todd comments either. You're moaning about people moaning about the subject comments and end up moaning about the subject comments yourself, yet you can't even see the irony. Just let people do what they want (regarding their actual views on the subject) instead of trying to act like some sort of authority figure, the mods will sort out anything over the top. If anything you need to take your own advice.

The subject is controversial yet interesting, so it's good to get an overall balanced view. Some of us want to gauge all of the opinions and comments (even some of the more extreme ones), not just the one's that we agree with.

vvv round and round we go vvv​


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Nobody is forcing you to read the insufferable anti-Amanda Todd comments which are feulled by the overbearing pro-Amanda Todd comments either. You're moaning about people moaning about the subject comments and end up moaning about the subject comments yourself, yet you can't even see the irony. Just let people do what they want (regarding their actual views on the subject) instead of trying to act like some sort of authority figure, the mods will sort out anything over the top. If anything you need to take your own advice.
> 
> The subject is controversial yet interesting, so it's good to get an overall balanced view. Some of us want to gauge all of the opinions and comments (even some of the more extreme ones), not just the one's that we agree with.
> 
> vvv round and round we go vvv​


You are getting stalker-ishly creepy. You should have learned when you got embarrassed in the last thread.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Nothing like an artist riding on a bandwagon to feel like they are making a difference.


And it works. Look at the fucking likes



kobra860 said:


> Now Amanda Todd is "Wonder Woman"? This is going too far. Next we'll get Mother Teresa comparisons.
> 
> Edit: Here's the song


This song would make more sense for her


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> You are getting stalker-ishly creepy. You should have learned when you got embarrassed in the last thread.


Stop changing the subject. You're telling people what they can and can't say, that's ridicuolus.

I've no problem with you, but don't think that you're some authority figure that can tell people what to do in threads.

Just because we argued once in rants we can't communicate elswhere? For the record I apologised to you in that thread, so nice logic there!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Skermac said:


> You are nuts. Suicide can be prevented and should be. Parents and friends need to recognize depression and not ignore or make fun and get counseling.


It's not practical to think EVERY SINGLE suicide can be prevented. They can't be/ Same with rape, murder, domestic abuse, etc. It will NEVER EVER end.



> Bullying still happens because parents don't teach their kids violence is wrong.


Not true. Unless they're just straight psychopaths most bullies can identify violence with being wrong. It's just that they don't care or don't think what THEY are doing is excessive enough to be wrong. Either way, you can't prevent a bully. You have to focus on the targets of said bullies because of those kids are equipped with the right upbringing and psyche to defeat baseless and undeserved mental abuse then they should be fine. We need more kids who'll tell a bully to suck their dick when confronted rather than ones who'll take their words seriously.



> When I have kids I will teach them as soon as they are able to talk to be respectful to everyone and to report everything bad they see to me. I will also teach them self defense in case they are physically attacked. But if someone bullies them or calls them names to walk away and call the bully loser or ignore the bully. If the bully puts his hands on you break his arm.


More or less...yeah. I remember walking to my grandma's house from school during my early elementary school days and there was a kid named Brian who gave me shit. This was like 1st/2nd grade. I wasn't fat, didn't wear glasses, dressed a weird way, acted strangely, etc. I was just a normal kid, but he still fucked with me. Stole my milk, knocked my lunch on the floor; that kind of shit. Anyway, walking to my grandma's house that day he ran by me on the sidewalk, most kids took this route so it was common, and just shoved me into the fence. I was pissed, got up with tears in my eyes sprinting as hard as I could to catch him and kick his ass, but I never did. My brother found out and it turns out he knew Brian's older brother. My brother told his brother and his brother wooped his ass. From then on, no problems.

Moral of the story is, have connections. :lmao No but seriously, be resilient and be vocal. Let as many people know about your situation as possible. The more people who know the more witnesses you'll have to attest to your claims and the better chance the bully will piss off. They don't like talkers. They'd rather be able to keep things quiet so speak up and most importantly NEVER give up because things get better. They always do.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Stop changing the subject. You're telling people what they can and can't say, that's ridicuolus.
> 
> I've no problem with you, but don't think that you're some authority figure that can tell people what to do in threads.
> 
> Just because we argued once in rants we can't communicate elswhere? For the record I apologised to you in that thread, so nice logic there!


Stop readng the thread so never saw that, if so then my bad.

Seriously though I'm not telling anyone anything. Its simple logic, if you feel something is getting unwarranted attention..why give it more?

You gotta admit that it doesnt make a lot of sense. 50-something pages talking about the attention someone shouldnt be getting just seems silly.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> Stop readng the thread so never saw that, if so then my bad.
> 
> Seriously though I'm not telling anyone anything. Its simple logic, if you feel something is getting unwarranted attention..why give it more?
> 
> ...


It depends really. If the people are complaining that the girl is getting too much positive attention and therefore decide to counter act that by giving her negative attention then it's just helping to give an overall balanced view. If those people said nothing then the thread would be completely one sided, only drawing attention to 'what a poor girl' she was.

By complaining about people complaining about other people's opinions you're only adding more attention to the subject while perpetuating the cycle, lol. People will do what they want anyway, unless the mods intervene.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> It depends really. If the people are complaining that the girl is getting too much positive attention and therefore decide to counter act that by giving her negative attention then it's just helping to give an overall balanced view. If those people said nothing then the thread would be completely one sided, only drawing attention to 'what a poor girl' she was.
> 
> By complaining about people complaining about other people's opinions you're only adding more attention to the subject while perpetuating the cycle, lol. People will do what they want anyway, unless the mods intervene.


I tip my hat to you..in this one I was in the wrong.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

What about that girl that jump in front of train she had no parents was bullied in school mentally and physically yet no fucks were given about her. 

Where's her worldwide media recognizion? Where's an artist to write a song about her and name the song super woman? :troll


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark_Link said:


> What about that girl that jump in front of train she had no parents was bullied in school mentally and physically yet no fucks were given about her.
> 
> Where's her worldwide media recognizion? Where's an artist to write a song about her and name the song super woman? :troll


I'm sure the phrase "Tits or GTFO" probably answers that one.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> I'm sure the phrase "Tits or GTFO" probably answers that one.


Pretty much sums it up her success came from flashing her tits like some dumb bimbo from girls go wild on camera.

That whore!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This discussion has gone on way longer than I expected it to be.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

I know. I've almost run out of truthful pictures to post.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Why are people still talking about this?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

obby said:


> Why are people still talking about this?


Because that is the point of making a video before the suicide instead of just killing yourself.
With that video she knew that a thread in every forum would be at least 30 pages long, that on Facebook there would be at least 20 pages about her and that people would talk about her for weeks instead of just a couple of seconds.
Amanda Todd = mission accomplished


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

15 years old? Sending out seductive pics? Sleeping with men? Killing yourself?....I just don't understand why kids just don't try to enjoy being kids.. Why are they in such a rush? smh


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I want this thread to commit suicide....If that makes any sense at all....


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I want this thread to commit suicide....If that makes any sense at all....


Yeah but then there will be a new thread with even more pages and replies how this thread committed suicide


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> 15 years old? Sending out seductive pics? Sleeping with men? Killing yourself?....I just don't understand why kids just don't try to enjoy being kids.. Why are they in such a rush? smh



Who acts like a kid at age 15? I didn't and I don't know anyone that did.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Who acts like a kid at age 15? I didn't and I don't know anyone that did.


i'm not sure if this post is serious or not. if it is, you'll know how it is when you actually reach age 15.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

bigbuxxx said:


> i'm not sure if this post is serious or not. if it is, you'll know how it is when you actually reach age 15.


I'm over 18 thank you. And at age 15 I only remember one girl actually acting like a kid. The rest of us thought we were grown even though we weren't.

Todd's troubles started when she was 12, she moved to another city and kids from her first school came and stalked her and wouldn't leave her alone even when she was trying to start fresh and cause no problems.

The parents should have beat their ass for continuing to bother her. I hope they feel guilty all their lives and need therapy for driving her to the grave.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

this thread should be closed already


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/4dEPnZdxjVE


My final word on this. Pretty much how I feel.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The dumbest shit i've read on youtube was a dumb amanda todd bandwagoner telling people they were jealous of amanda's todd recognizion. I actually fucking snapped on that bitch after reading that. Then some dude started playing white knight smh.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Redead said:


> jesus. thats just unrelenting
> 
> whatever happened to empathy?


I was just about to say that the Internet Age has coincided with teh death of empathy. Really scary stuff.


----------

